#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-14
<jdeslip> Good evening all
<grantbow> good evening
<rww> evenin'
<grantbow> looks like just Scale9x planning on the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11February13
<jdeslip> Yep
<grantbow> Seems to me we should add Scale to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceAppearances pretty soon.
<grantbow> per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConferenceTopTips do people have tally counters such as http://images.google.com/images?q=tally+counter ?
<jdeslip> I don't, wonders if there is an android "app for that"
<grantbow> good idea, I'll look.
<grantbow> They are less than $10 on Amazon or eBay and won't crash :-)
<grantbow> if not we can make one ;-)
<grantbow> quite a few in the market
<akk> I have a linux program to do that, if you want to dedicate a laptop to it. :)
<akk> (written for counting meteors)
 * grantbow surfs the developer websites
<grantbow> akk: cool
<jdeslip> Almost time for meeting
<akk> http://shallowsky.com/software/tuxmeteor.html
<akk> (just posting 'cause I want to show off the silly logo)
<grantbow> the trouble we had in the past using them was gathering the data
<akk> Getting people to remember to click them?
<grantbow> akk: gnuplot, nice
<akk> These days I'd use other solutions -- cairoplot makes really pretty plots.
<jdeslip> Ok, everyone here for the meeting raise your hand
<akk> o/
<MarkDude> \o
<grantbow> o/
<jdeslip> Ok, hopefully some people trickle in during the hour.
<jdeslip> The 0th topic is (as always) announcements.  Anyone have anything to announce?
<philipballew> hand raised!
 * eps tries to figure out which left is my left
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jdeslip> David Wonderly mentioned that the week for Feb 28 is Ubuntu developer week
<jdeslip> If you want to attend, please check out the mailing list
<jdeslip> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<ishimeru> Good evening everyone.
<jdeslip> Any other announcements?
<jdeslip> If not, we will move on to our only agenda item for tonight.  SCALE9X planning.
<jdeslip> SCALE is less than 2 weeks from tonight
<jdeslip> We will have booth at the expo on Saturday and Sunday the 26th and 27th
<jdeslip> And on friday their will be an Ubucon.
<jdeslip> If nhaines is around, perhaps he can briefly discuss the ubucon and what (if anything) is needed.
<jdeslip> (Thanks A LOT nhaines for making this happen and taking the lead)
<jdeslip> OK, if nhaines pops in later, we can disucss the ubucon, if not - I'm assuming enough speakers got back to him and we can disucss any necessary planning on the list.
<jdeslip> Moving on to our booth...
<jdeslip> The main thing we want to confirm tonight is the demo boxes
<jdeslip> MarkDude: Can you confirm the demo boxes you are bringing and whether they will be at the ubuntu table
<jdeslip> I know you are contributing to other tables as well
<MarkDude> Sry yes
<jdeslip> Also for those following along the scale planning is found on the wiki here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<jdeslip> Please add your name if you are coming and bringing anything
 * MarkDude has 2 machines- the other has iied and most likely needs pats
<dragonoid> o/
<jdeslip> Can you describe the two machines?  And will they be at the Ubuntu table the entire expo?
<jdeslip> or are they on a timeshare ;)
<MarkDude> both of the machines are there full time
<jdeslip> OK, can you add them to the wiki page with a description
<MarkDude> The Dell and the the compaq on the page already
<MarkDude> I may need to scratch the Strata
<iheartubuntu> are CD sleeves still needed? I can update the old artwork to be for 10.10 discs (or whatever is needed)
<jdeslip> Ah, I see, guess they are not in the table
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu - yes, we still need the sleeve design to be updated.
 * MarkDude will move them to correct place- as pleia2 reminded me to- and I forgot :P
<grantbow> iheartubuntu: that would be greatly appreciated
<iheartubuntu> ok - i will do it.
<iheartubuntu> are these printed in b/w or color?
<jdeslip> basically we just want the sleeves to include checkboxes for the next several releases (instead of last several releases)
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: both
<jdeslip> I am going to try to pring about 100 in color
<jdeslip> but often they are printed in black and white for cost
<iheartubuntu> on what sort of paper?
<jdeslip> 8-1/2-11
<jdeslip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/CDSleeves
<jdeslip> You can just modify the design
<grantbow> it's in bzr
<iheartubuntu> got it thx
<jdeslip> Once you modify it, please send an email to list; so, I can get them printed.  :)
<iheartubuntu> will do. i will get this done sometime tonite
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jdeslip> erichammond1: are you still on track for burning 200 discs?
 * erichammond1 wakes up
<jdeslip> on the wiki page it says you are down for 200 discs - it is in the blank category, but I seem to remember you saying it would be 200 burned discs
<erichammond1> um, my name is in the "blank cds" row
<erichammond1> jdeslip: wishful thinking.
<rww> hehe
<grantbow> haha
<grantbow> 6 minutes or so each x200 is quite a bit
<jdeslip> true
<iheartubuntu> what version #'s do we want on the sleeve? right now its 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04
<erichammond1> I did spend a little time looking around for a CD printing company that would print the CDs for free with a little advertising space on them.
<jdeslip> So, can anyone volunteer some burned cds?
<erichammond1> Didn't make much progress, but it seems that there might be somebody out there for future events.
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: I think 10.04 10.10 11.04 11.10
<iheartubuntu> are we burning them on CD or DVD?
<rww> iheartubuntu: CD
<jdeslip> CD
<iheartubuntu> i ask because i have better luck with burning to DVD :)
<grantbow> erichammond1: Canonical will gladly ship CDs at minimal cost for a modest donation, especially for versions they have extra of like 10.04 right now.
<grantbow> I've looked into getting CDs made too and the costs are quite high in relatively low volumes
<jdeslip> grantbow: We also have a conference pack that includes pressed cds
<grantbow> jdeslip: I hadn't forgotten :-)
<grantbow> shipit will work with us to act as a CD replicator at cost
<grantbow> their cost is much lower than anything I could find
<grantbow> I can check my notes
<jdeslip> OK, well, it seems like we will have a lot of blank cds on hand and I believe a burning box - DarkwingDucks
<erichammond1> grantbow: I'd love to hear what "cost" is.
<philipballew> would anyone just have a multiple cd burner they can lend for the weekend?
<iheartubuntu> I can commit to 50 CDs. let me know what speed you want them burned to and any other info like what ISOs
<grantbow> erichammond1: np
<erichammond1> I did say I could print some color sleeves (100+?) if the design is updated and somebody contacts me about it more than a day in advance.
<philipballew> i can do cds as well. just need the number, version and speed
<grantbow> marking CDs, printing sleeves, folding sleeves, stuffing, all of these are factors we take for "granted" in low volumes.
<iheartubuntu> erichammond1 - i will post the CD sleeve file to the mailing list sometime tonite
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: thanks! can you add your name to the wiki page?
<jdeslip> philipballew: the number is however much you can commit to 50? Mostly i386 desktop edition.
<jdeslip> Does speed actually matter?  I mean, as long as your burner can handle it?
<rww> jdeslip: Higher speeds means more chance of failures. On modern equipment, I usually go with 8x.
<philipballew> i can do 50. i assume this is 10.10? not to show up looking like an idiot with the wrong version
<iheartubuntu> are we in need of any computers? i have an acer aspireone netbook with ubuntu 10.10 on it (desktop, unity, 2D). i can have it avail when im around.
<grantbow> I do x16 speed for higher reliability - I found speed does matter.
<philipballew> i have a dell studeo 10.10 ready for use if need be
<iheartubuntu> not slower than 16x ?
<grantbow> rww: your script rocks
<jdeslip> Yes, please do 10.10
<philipballew> exelent
<iheartubuntu> so 50 of 10.10?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys, sry I'm late
<jdeslip> OK, if the expert say speed matters, do 16x and lower
<rww> grantbow: come to think of it, I don't remember if I merged in those changes you sent me... will go check now.
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: that would be awesome.  please add your name to the wiki if you can do it. :)
<grantbow> http://rww.name/scripts/cdwrite.sh
<philipballew> yes. i will do 50 of 10.10 32 bit
<jdeslip> great
<grantbow> rww: I think it was minor, like using the configured device on all commands as I recall.
<jdeslip> Does anyone have anything else to add about SCALE planning?
<grantbow> short meetings are not bad - work can still get done at other times :-)
<philipballew> is there a section in the wiki for burned cds or should i add one?
<jdeslip> philipballew: on here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<philipballew> thanks
<jdeslip> there is a table and row for "pre-Burned cds"
<jdeslip> OK, I think we have pretty much everything covered (I will add myself as bringing the banner).
<erichammond1> It would be smart for somebody to bring a backup network switch in the event EricHammond doesn't come through or his switch fails.
<jdeslip> Does anyone have anything else to add before we end the official meeting?
<jdeslip> erichammond1: ya, I heard that guy is unreliable ;)
<erichammond1> ;-/
<erichammond1> I'm a fan of redundancy
<jdeslip> If anyone else can bring a switch, please add your name to the wiki
<grantbow> erichammond1: good idea
<jdeslip> (thinks I have spare linksys router I can bring)
<grantbow> jdeslip: the one that looks best on Android from a quick inspection as a tally counter is from Nuvera Apps named T-Counter
<rww> grantbow: looking at the diff, it 1) makes a couple of changes to eject calls that I think were because my burner needs some ejects that yours didn't, 2) switches the speed from 8x to 16x, and 3) disables MD5SUM checking (that I don't think we got working fully anyway?). I'll leave it for now and see if I can improve the MD5SUM stuff instead of commenting it out and cut down on the eject usage.
<iheartubuntu> im too slow to update the wiki. i'll do my updating after the meeting (sorry)
<rww> I'll add optional arguments for speed etc. too
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: no worries
<jdeslip> erichammond1: you bringing some cat5 cable too?
<DarkwingDuck> I have a single CD/DVD burner on my laptop. I will have all of the ISOs you can think of.
<jdeslip> MarkDude: will you be providing your own cat5 cable for demo boxes?
<iheartubuntu> will there be wi-fi available?
<MarkDude> Sure what osrt of assortment should I bring?
<grantbow> rww: I think I explained in my email that I didn't expect all of that to get merged - some of the need for the ejects depends on the type of burner you use (manual or automatic tray, etc).
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: there is but... bandwidth is really bad
<MarkDude> GK has all sorts of cables and wires and such
<iheartubuntu> ok
<jdeslip> MarkDude: Maybe a few 5" cables?
<rww> grantbow: ah, I didn't look at the email body. indeed you did.
<jdeslip> err 5'
<erichammond1> jdeslip: I don't have spare cables right now.  I could buy some cheap online if needed.
<MarkDude> wisdom of sages (akk) NEVER trust wifi at conferences
<rww> grantbow: I think the problems with getting console beeps were actually caused by a headachy bug in compiz. I'll ping my compiz contact and see if that's still an issue.
<erichammond1> DarkwingDuck: This is a new location with multiple times more bandwidth.  We don't know how good/bad it will be.
 * MarkDude can bring 20 or so of that size
<iheartubuntu> 64 bit versions of 10.10 needed/wanted?
<grantbow> rww: the only important thing was to get all the ejects and calls using the same /dev/ device variable so they all change at once. I tripped on that later and it might not be in the diff
<DarkwingDuck> erichammond1: Aye, but if everyone is using the same connection...
<MarkDude> a tethered phone would be great for scheduled times
<jdeslip> MarkDude: probably 5 or so cables would be good.
<jdeslip> I have a tethered phone to bring
<jdeslip> MarkDude: can you add the cable to the wiki?
<MarkDude> Ok, lets see if any thing else
<jdeslip> OK... so, anyone have any other questions about scale?
<rww> grantbow: It's not. I'll add an otpional argument for device and default it to /dev/sd0
<rww> sr0 **
<rww> (and use it in the eject calls)
<MarkDude> oh, lets try to Ustream or Justin TV some stuff for Scale
<erichammond1> Does our booth have limits on network usage (number of computers, wifi broadcasting, ...)?
<DarkwingDuck> Has anyone emailed nhaines to requesting a talking topic for Ubucon?
<akk> rww: There's a kernel issue with console beeps too.
<jdeslip> DarkwingDuck: I did and pleia2 did I think
<MarkDude> tethered phone and ok cheap mic work well even on crappy bandwidth
<DarkwingDuck> As did I
<jdeslip> erichammond1: I am not sure they released that type of info
<rww> erichammond1: If it's the same as last year, number of computers isn't an issue, but wifi wasn't allowed I think.
<MarkDude> sound remains good - picture degrades
<DarkwingDuck> rww: correct. We were not allowed Wifi
<DarkwingDuck> other then provided wifi
<erichammond1> so my little switch only has 4 hardware ports which limits it to 4 computers with Internet access.
<MarkDude> Tethered worked well withNO wifi at Scale
 * MarkDude is just telling all of you to root your phone so tethering can happen
<MarkDude> :D
<rww> akk: ah. I'll just comment the line out, then.
<jdeslip> MarkDude: I can provide tethering if onsite internet fails
<jdeslip> Ok. Let's wrap this up.  Please add your name to the wiki if you made a commitment to discs etc. tonight.
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: already rooted and some of that GingerBread goodness
 * MarkDude suggest some sort of videos be made
<MarkDude> at least a bit of Ubucon
<jdeslip> Can probably do that with various android phones
<iheartubuntu> is keeping the sleeve file an SVG format important?
<MarkDude> many folks still dont know what the heck it is :)
<erichammond1> My Internet access through my 4G phone is an 8 device wifi hotspot,  but I don't know how much I'll be around the booth.
<rww> iheartubuntu: yes
<DarkwingDuck> Does anyone have a video camera?
<jdeslip> iheartubunut: svg would be best since it is scalable
<MarkDude> Anyone going to be there for Ubucon with a tether phone?
<jdeslip> I will (if needed)
<DarkwingDuck> As will I
<iheartubuntu> ok
<jdeslip> More discussions on details of SCALE setup etc. will happen on the mailing list, channel in the days leading up to the conference. I think we will plan some sort of meeting on the Friday during/after ubucon
<DarkwingDuck> +1 for after Ubucon
<erichammond1> Is there a meeting next Sunday?
<jdeslip> erichammond1: you mean in two weeks?
<MarkDude> Alright- lets plan on streaming some of Ubucon-
<jdeslip> I am not yet sure - given that a larger fraction of the team will be at scale
<erichammond1> jdeslip: oh, nevermind.  SCALE is sneaking up fast.
<rww> It got moved to an in-person one on Saturday last year, which I thought was helpful.
 * MarkDude can create an acct for Ustream- or the Team can use mine
<jdeslip> rww: sounds like a good idea
<MarkDude> rww, if everyone had known about it sure :)
<jdeslip> How about a meeting on the Friday after Ubucon - which can serve as a meet and greet and a planning meeting for the next two days?
<rww> MarkDude: Given all the places that meeting times are posted...
<MarkDude> Ustream also allows for remote participation
<MarkDude> folks can ask questions
<jdeslip> Let's not worry too much about what happened last time, ok ;) I'll send an email to the list proposing a meeting Friday night and trying to get peoples schedules aligned
<rww> jdeslip: Saturday was useful as a "We've done one day of booth. What changes do we need to make for day two?". I'm not gonna be there, though, so my preferences don't count ;)
 * MarkDude is making sure we get the details set as to when to meet- they shifted last time
<MarkDude> No worries, water under the bridge
<jdeslip> rww: not a bad point. I'll send the email to the list and see what people want.  Friday or Saturday.
<rww> (and as far as I know, ustream only works if you use Flash, so I won't be remote attending)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<jdeslip> OK... So lets wrap this up for real.  Thanks for coming everyone!
<jdeslip> The next official IRC meeting will therefore be in 4 weeks, and we will have an in-person meeting either Friday or Saturday at SCALE
<jdeslip> ---------------------- End of Official Meeting ----------------
 * rww cuts along dotted line
 * MarkDude will create West Coast Ubuntu for streaming- considering it can be used at OSCON
<MarkDude> unless there is objection- I am willing to help- I just have time for ML
<grantbow> MarkDude: please not West Coast Ubuntu
<grantbow> we have enough names as it is
<MarkDude> and have also streamed at events before
<grantbow> I recommend ubuntu-us-ca but there are other ideas I am sure
<jdeslip> MarkDude: I'd talk to nhaines first, make sure he is OK (and thinks speakers) are OK with streaming video.
<MarkDude> California Ubuntu Team?
<jdeslip> at ubucon that is
<jdeslip> Since, he is the lead for that event, I think this should be passed by him
<MarkDude> jdeslip, I am willing to bet at least 1 speaker will be- I plan on that
<MarkDude> anything more will be bonus
<MarkDude> Or not. Just trying to help here
<jdeslip> I think it is not a good idea: just make sure the organizers/speakers for ubucon are on board ;0
<DarkwingDuck> I good.
<MarkDude> k
<DarkwingDuck> I mean... my documentation talk at campDKE last year is on youtube lol
<DarkwingDuck> *CampKDE
<grantbow> MarkDude: California Ubuntu Team is another variant but is better than West Coast Ubuntu.  Did you see the discussion during the meeting a month ago? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January16
<rww> DarkwingDuck: in WebM format, I hope ;P?
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, and if I was from Europe I would hella view it :D
<jdeslip> I meant to say I think it "IS" a good idea.
<DarkwingDuck> rww: :P
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: KDE rocks in the US Brother
<jdeslip> As long as nhaines and speakers are on board
<MarkDude> grantbow, chill, not really going to use the name
<rww> Calibuntu Forniloco
<MarkDude> just as DarkwingDuck  knows that KDE is just fine :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<MarkDude> rww +1
<DarkwingDuck> rww: +2
<grantbow> rww: Sameer has recorded Ustream from his Android phone and I don't think he has flash on it.
<MarkDude> And a nice color blue I might add
<jdeslip> Why not just live stream under the Ubucon or SCALE event name
<DarkwingDuck> I would say Ubucon name
<nhaines> I have hired a videographer for Ubucon and am preliminarily planning to stream live via Ustream, please do not make aditional plans for recording at Ubucon.
<akk> Sometimes sites server flash to desktop browsers and other formats to phones, I gather.
<rww> grantbow: There are apps for iPhone and Android, yeah. I don't think there's a normal computer interface that doesn't use Flash. Or rather, I couldn't find one when I tried.
<nhaines> (Personal recording is fine by me as long as it doesn't disrupt.)
<grantbow> rww: kk
<MarkDude> nhaines, is correct
<jdeslip> nhaines: thanks for the info
<grantbow> nhaines: nice! who have you hired?
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: Did you recieve my email?
<MarkDude> That was the #1 thing for streaming- was not letting the tech get in the way
<akk> Video is still dicey that way, so many incompatible formats and platforms.
<nhaines> grantbow: David Ellsworth, who did the camerawork for SCaLE8X too.
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: yes I did!
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: awesome!
<MarkDude> It was used for questions/statements just a bit- but that was helpful
<grantbow> akk: yes, we had some problems streaming at the OLPC SF summit a few months back with some laptops we hadn't tested before the event. Last minute scramble finally got something running but it wasn't ideal.
<jdeslip> Ok, so I think that resolves the video issue: nhaines has it covered
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<grantbow> jdeslip: yes
<DarkwingDuck> Flannel: ping
<grantbow> nhaines: thanks for handling this :-)
<jdeslip> OK, I am off for the evening. Thanks for all your scale9x commitments everyone!  I am really looking forward to meeting everyone!
<nhaines> grantbow: the video setup for Ubucon last year was major fail so I'm bringing in someone this year.  It should be a lot smoother.
<iheartubuntu> same here jdeslip
<MarkDude> later jdeslip
<MarkDude> akk http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12036933
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: it wasn't a major fail... it failed but, I don't think that was your fault.
<MarkDude> the suond is bad due to the mic
<iheartubuntu> me/ thinks markdude looks like a professional baseball player
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: the Flip couldn't offload the video fast enough and we didn't really have access to the laptop between sessions anyway, so it was poor planning.
<MarkDude> lol
<iheartubuntu> possibly a pitcher in an imagined W.P. Kinsella short story
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: Yeah... I think my netbook dying was just as bad LOL
<akk> It's true, in that hat he does look like a baseball player.
<MarkDude> Well ty. I would rather be told I look like a baseball player than say a football or rugby player
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: you look like you should play bowling :P:P
 * MarkDude has NO stache now
<DarkwingDuck> No?
<DarkwingDuck> I have one and a goatee now
<iheartubuntu> or an Oregen lumberjack.
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<iheartubuntu> actually... even without the suit MarkDude looks more and more like a penguin
<iheartubuntu> :p
<grantbow> lol
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, the full transformation will take a while tho
 * iheartubuntu will examine his feet/flippers at scale
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: are you bringing the penguin suit?
<MarkDude> Well a replacement
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<MarkDude> the original is in Venezuela
<grantbow> nice
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh sweet
<MarkDude> Slightly battle damaged, but still has life in it
<MarkDude> the replacemnt is still in AZ
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<MarkDude> long story
<MarkDude> Robyn will be bringing it with her
 * MarkDude misses having a suit at present
<MarkDude> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatadbb/5425001844/
<MarkDude> There is the suit at a Debian party in Caracas
<DarkwingDuck> :D
 * MarkDude has been given  assignments to take some pics with the suit doing various things
<MarkDude> Cleanshaven I have more of a youth pastor look I think
<grantbow> akk: tuxmeteor is quite cool, thanks.
 * rww ponders laptop + CRT
<iheartubuntu> sorry its taking me so long on this SVG - i havent used inkscape for a few months :)
 * MarkDude wonders why no one has ever said that I look like a scientist/professor
<MarkDude> lol
<rww> because you don't ;P?
<MarkDude> <delayed reaction>
<MarkDude> rww I know
<grantbow> iheartubuntu - might be easier to edit the markup by hand but I haven't tried it
<iheartubuntu> almost done
<MarkDude> anyone editing the wiki at this point- the Scale page?
<grantbow> going home, have fun all
<rww> It's generated, not hand-written in the first place, so I imagine it's probably a mess internally.
<MarkDude> Later Dangerous G
<iheartubuntu> can i post files to the mailing list?
<rww> iheartubuntu: How big?
<iheartubuntu> 1.3mb
<rww> iheartubuntu: I wouldn't recommend it.
<rww> Some options: 1) learn bzr and upload it to the LP repo, 2) put it on the wiki, 3) put it on Ubuntu One / some hosting site
<rww> if you don't know bzr already, the SCaLE page of the wiki might be a good bet.
<iheartubuntu> ok i can put it on the wiki or somethin
<pleia2> or email it to someone who can put it into bzr for you :)
<iheartubuntu> whats bzr
<rww> iheartubuntu: the version control software that the CD sleeve files are in
<pleia2> bazaar, revision control that launchpad uses
 * pleia2 back to guests
<DarkwingDuck> BAH!
<DarkwingDuck> let 'em fend
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<seidos> ah, right on time
<rww> hah
<MarkDude> Awesome >> Internal Server Error
<rww> MarkDude: on the wiki? that's why I edit in kate and copypaste over.
<rww> not the most reliable server
<MarkDude> Yes, copypasta is your friend
<MarkDude> gedit works if you know what you are doing- or in my case keep it simple :)
 * MarkDude bows to ple ia2 and her inflatable penguin
<iheartubuntu> Is there any plan to alter the Ubuntu California Team logo to a more updated design in connection with the new Ubuntu font & logos?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: not at present.
<iheartubuntu> im not sure there is a need. I like what we have with the state of California in the logo
<nhaines> pleia2: did Canonical provide new-branding Ubuntu nametags?
<iheartubuntu> when I have some free time i might do a few mockups and see what everyone thinks
<MarkDude> orange :P
<MarkDude> The Ca logo rocks
<MarkDude> It was even appreciated at FUDcon
<MarkDude> rww too bad you are not on FB anymore http://www.fbanners.com/banners/932/i+like+turtles.html
<rww> I deleted my cat's facebook profile today.
<iheartubuntu> are we pushing kubuntu as well? will we have any kubuntu setups?
<rww> also, this website confuses me. what is a banner
<rww> iheartubuntu: DarkwingDuck will be there, so hopefully
<rww> viva la KDE
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: Yes
<DarkwingDuck> I have Kubuntu on my laptop and I am pushing Kubuntu
<iheartubuntu> turtles taste great
<DarkwingDuck> :) That they do
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: you might want to check the Ubuntu branding guidelines from Canonical.
<iheartubuntu> ??
<iheartubuntu> for the logo ideas?
<nhaines> Branding guideline violations aside, the biggest things that jump out at me from the CD sleeves is that the Ubuntu logo is *way* too big and I'd rather see 32-bit/64-bit instead of i386/AMD64
<nhaines> No, for the CD sleeves.
<rww> It amuses me that Debian and Ubuntu call their 32-bit x86 architecture i386, and neither support i386 processors ;)
<iheartubuntu> I can change it, I just used what was there
<iheartubuntu> if the new logo was too big, then wasnt the old one too big? would you happen to have a link to the guidelines?
 * iheartubuntu wonders if Canonical should provide basic artwork like cd sleeves so the brand image doesnt deviate
<nhaines> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/brand-communication-guide/
<nhaines> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<iheartubuntu> i think the ubuntu name & logo would look out of proportion with the rest of the cover it was much smaller
<iheartubuntu> ty
<nhaines> Anyway, I just think the logo's too big and looks cramped.
<iheartubuntu> it would be helpful if those guidelines had links to all the SVGs of the examples in the PDFs
<iheartubuntu> i will try to update it based on the spacing around the name/logo and see how it turns out.
<iheartubuntu> any searches i do pulls up OLD svgs
<iheartubuntu> surprising whomever made the PDFs at canonicals pages didnt embed links to the various files they talk about
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: they're all available from the ubuntu-brand-guidelines page.
<iheartubuntu> logo assets?
<iheartubuntu> yup thats it. thanks nhaines !
<nhaines> No prob.
<iheartubuntu> approved to switch to 32 bit and 64 bit?
<iheartubuntu> i like that much better than 386/amd64
<rww> It's technically ambiguous, but sounds like a good idea to me.
<iheartubuntu> ive updated the files on my server. here is a PNG version of what it looks like now... http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/sleeve-02-13-2011.png
<iheartubuntu> you may not like it. its not entirely different but i did follow the guidelines on the amount of spacing surrounding the logo
<iheartubuntu> it is slightly smaller and doesnt hug the edges anymore
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - possibly when i have time the whole cd sleeve should be reworked so it looks more professional. With pictograms and all.
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=101883396557677
<MarkDude> Protect the wifi from pirates and raiders - next Sat at Saxbys, all are invited
<MarkDude> Help us set up a classroom for teaching Linux, FOSS and other good stuff
<jamiedmattingly> MarkDude,  ill be there looks like fun
<MarkDude> Cool deal jamiedmattingly
<MarkDude> Bring a laptop or 2 for testing it
<jamiedmattingly> i have my netbook is that ok?
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> We want to test the wired also
<MarkDude> this is phase 1
<MarkDude> phase 2 (if needed) they will buy a router we can put Linux on
<jamiedmattingly> i have an old laptop with lubuntu that is just wired
<MarkDude> so we can control the bandwidth for meetings and stuff
 * MarkDude has a few P2s he plans on testing- yay Puppy Linux
<MarkDude> You driving or taking BART?
 * MarkDude should put public transport option on the page
<jamiedmattingly> ill be driving coming from vallejo there is no real pub trans to walnut creek that i know of
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - Ive attempted to reduce the ubuntu font & circle of friends on the cover of the CD sleeve. I think it looks more professional. Let me know what you think. ty. http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/sleeve-alt-version2.png
<iheartubuntu> if you like this version best, i can update the wiki
<MarkDude> jamiedmattingly, nothing reasonable
<MarkDude> like 3 buses to BART or Sumthin
<MarkDude> you can park in back of Saxbys for FREE
<jamiedmattingly> that was the plan
 * MarkDude was thinking that if we have extra time - we can try a few networked games
<jamiedmattingly> that sounds fun
<MarkDude> We can also bring desktops if anyone feels bold
<MarkDude> they have 2 bigscreens there- that make great monitors
<MarkDude> GK has setup full machines there for release parties
<MarkDude> akk, should I bring your plant to Socal?It may be some distance, but, I am not sure when would work otherwise
<MarkDude> the ground cherry and a hummingbird plant
<akk> MarkDude: Ha -- funny idea, but it would actually work! I could bring it home from there.
<MarkDude> Cool
 * MarkDude is also bringing a small starter as well as some seeds I just started
 * MarkDude has always wanted to start seeds in February- this is hte 1st time I have done so
 * akk just planted an apple tree over the weekend, keeps looking every few hours to see if there are any new buds :)
<akk> I always start things a little too late. Over the winter I forget about planting.
 * MarkDude planted the seeds yesterday- already checked on them 20 ties
<MarkDude> times
<MarkDude> my chocolate mint survivedthe winter
<iheartubuntu> on burned CDs, do we just mark them on the disc as well, or do you guys go all out with cd labels
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, normally use a sharpie to write on them also
<iheartubuntu> ok cool
 * MarkDude has someone else with *good* handwriting do so
<iheartubuntu> do we print these cd sleeves on regular white paper? or some cardstock?
<MarkDude> Regular white paper
<MarkDude> laser printers do the best job of it
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: 21:29:18 < nhaines> pleia2: did Canonical provide new-branding Ubuntu nametags?
<pleia2> (the pack was sent to him, not me, I have to fly down and already have too much to pack :))
 * MarkDude is making Fedbuntoo badges :D
<iheartubuntu> wish i had color laser :)
<iheartubuntu> wow, i found a site that prints color laser... 1000 cd sleeves would cost $70.
<iheartubuntu> so liz will be carrying the penguin on board a plane? :)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - are you interested in me updating the "with team information" fliers with the new ubuntu font/artwork?
<pleia2> uninflated ;)
 * MarkDude is looking forwardto pic with big-ass penguin
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: our logo is on a lot of things, including all our printed t-shirts, we need to talk about this as a team if we want to update the logo
<pleia2> I thought we had decided not too
<pleia2> s/too/to
 * MarkDude votes for keeping the awesome logo that rocks
<MarkDude> they can pry it from my cold dead hands.....
<pleia2> yeah, me too
<jamiedmattingly> isnt the ubuntu logo itself changing with the new release?
<MarkDude> It has an international appeal to it- everyone *knows* it is Cali
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: yeah, it changed last year
<iheartubuntu> i havent changed the logo on the links i provided on the scale page.
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: there is no harm in offering your suggestions, I'm just saying that it's not up to me :)
<MarkDude> We still are not FORCEd to change the logo
<iheartubuntu> my logo and picto files are just ideas.
<jamiedmattingly> its what was on grantbows shirt right??
<iheartubuntu> the "sleeve-02-13-2011" version is the links i provided on the scale page. the alt versions are just that, alt versions.
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: it's the very basic circle of friends: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=blackeubuntulogo.png
<pleia2> grantbow's shirt was just a Ubuntu Developer Summit picture for Natty
<MarkDude> https://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/FUDcon#5568817889103927714
<MarkDude> The shirt is to the right on the pic
<jamiedmattingly> ok thanks i was confused i guess. i am a blonde after all :)
 * MarkDude thinks the new logo is contrary to one of the things that 1st interested me in Ubuntu
<MarkDude> my circle of friends is varied
<MarkDude> the idea of all the circles - all overthe world - being the same? :P
<iheartubuntu> my ubuntu calif circle is more of a pictogram than anything.
 * iheartubuntu is blonde too. maybe that explains things
<pleia2> MarkDude: how can all circles be the same? humanity is very diverse :)
<jamiedmattingly> especially here in cali
<iheartubuntu> do we have an SVG of the ubuntu california logo? the "info-sheet-california.svg" is missing some graphic, i assume is the ubuntu california logo
<pleia2> the svg is on the logo page
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Logo
<iheartubuntu> great, thanks
<iheartubuntu> so many important ubuntu web links i have floating around now :)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Not name tags no. I have lanyards and CD holders.
<pleia2> ^^ nhaines
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck, pleia2: thanks.  I remember Canonical saying they were going to send out printable templates for nametags.  I was hoping to co-opt them for Ubucon.  :)
<nhaines> I'm going to try hard to get an Android scheduling app out for Ubucon.  Maybe for SCaLE too while I'm at it.
<akk> That would be cool! If it saves the schedule so it works offline, I'd use it.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I came up with a draft idea for one but when my old laptop died it died with it...
<DarkwingDuck> More or less it was a calander reader
<DarkwingDuck> You build a public calander with google and downloaded it via the app. THen you could star what you wanted to be a part of and it was give an alarm before it started.
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: this is specifically for OpenConference, but I fail at git so I can't seem to grab the files.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: git clone gitaddress
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-15
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - nhaines : with the original CA team logo -> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/sleeve-2011-final.png
<DarkwingDuck> Oh... quick poll... What ISOs do we want?
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: I'm not using git.  Also if I knew gitaddress I'd be fine!
<nhaines> But fortunately, ilan found gitaddress and bzr handled the rest at that point.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: where is it hosted?
<DarkwingDuck> bzr will handle git wont it...
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: code.osuosl.org, allegedly.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: :D
<nhaines> ilan found it at github, though.
<nhaines> If they compile by next weekend I'll buy an Android Market license and distribute them.  :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: have you looked into SL4A and Python programs on Android?
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/info-sheet-california-2011.pdf
<akk> nhaines: If you don't have time to get the market license, distribute the .apk anyway.
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: Awesome
<DarkwingDuck> I really need to get some stuff for Kubuntu done up...
<iheartubuntu> what do you need done? i can do it in the middle of my sleep tonite
<DarkwingDuck> :) Same style of info sheet but more Kubuntu-ish
<iheartubuntu> do you have any svgs i can work off of?
<DarkwingDuck> Not at the moment...
<DarkwingDuck> We have not had a good community base.
<iheartubuntu> does ubuntu california have any flyers we can hand out? i know there is an ubuntu artwork site out there now. if we dont have any specific flyers, i can work off of other peoples stuff and build a kit of stuff for ubuntu california team
<DarkwingDuck> Actually that's one of the projects I'm starting to work on.
<iheartubuntu> let develop a kit.
<iheartubuntu> what do we want in the kit?
<pleia2> I have some printed of the info-sheet-california from a few months back
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/082010/toys_and_fliers_linux_picnic_2010.jpg
<pleia2> ^^ I'm bringing that stuff
<pleia2> I should probably update the team resources to include our website now
<pleia2> it's this document: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/ubuntucalifornia.svg
<pleia2> (you have to open in inkscape, browsers are lousy at rendering svg)
<iheartubuntu> yah :)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - it looks awesome with the new font.
<iheartubuntu> are u interested?
<pleia2> that does use the new font
<pleia2> it's the same one in the photo above
<pleia2> actually, it probably used the beta font
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: re: the CD cover, I probably wouldn't use the orange background for the Ubuntu logo.  The paper folds are always off... usually significantly.
<nhaines> It does look good, though.
<iheartubuntu> ohh right. i didnt have the beta font installed so it didnt pick it up
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: hm, did you delete all the files you linked to the mailing list?
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - try printing it... i did just b/w and it looks so nice
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/
<iheartubuntu> im storing everything there now
<nhaines> Printing isn't going to fix the alignment or bleed issue.
<pleia2> ah ok
<iheartubuntu> there is a sub directory also titled "alt_versions"
<pleia2> I agree with nhaines, I've folded some of these before and perfect alignment accuracy is a virtue we can't often afford :)
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: are you a ubuntu member?
<iheartubuntu> what changes do we need to do on the ubuntu california flyer you linked
<iheartubuntu> no
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: just add a link to the website I think
<iheartubuntu> one day?
<iheartubuntu> which website
<pleia2> in the "Team Resources:" section
<pleia2> ubuntu-california.org
<iheartubuntu> mailing list and forums stay the same?
<pleia2> yeah
<iheartubuntu> irc needs updating
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> (i still like the old irc)
<pleia2> it still works
<pleia2> (redirects here)
<iheartubuntu> launchpad same?
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> twitter, facebook, identica all same?
<iheartubuntu> do we want the website at the top of team resources?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I think
<pleia2> lemme doublecheck facebook
<pleia2> yeah, looks like
<pleia2> we should find a volunteer to maintain facebook, MarkDude gave me admin on it but I hate facebook
<iheartubuntu> i can volunteer to do any artwork in a timely manner
<iheartubuntu> i can volunteer to do facebook as well unless someone is crazy to do it
<pleia2> yay
<pleia2> we should talk about this at scale, it's unclear to me what the facebook page serves as (should we post upcoming events there? or..?)
<pleia2> the creation of it is before my time
 * pleia2 needs to wrap up at work
<iheartubuntu> theres a site i use on my blog.. i forget what it is...
<iheartubuntu> every time i post to my blog... it posts to twitter and facebook as well.
<iheartubuntu> maybe we can use this for team news?
<iheartubuntu> it would just be automatic for anyone subscribed to facebook and twtter accts
<nhaines> pleia2: historically, the Facebook page was created after we had asked for no further social media accounts to be created without discussion.
<nhaines> There was never a defined purpose for it, which continues to this day.
<iheartubuntu> happy valentines day everyone :)
<iheartubuntu> i could see facebook for now as just another means to connect with people, and with auto updates, it can do the job admirably
<MarkDude> Saxbys ftw
<iheartubuntu> Sounds expensive
<MarkDude> Not really
<MarkDude> Umm
 * iheartubuntu wishes he got the android
<jamiedmattingly> i have a droid incredible i have a lot of fun with it
<DarkwingDuck> My old school droid is nice and fun to play with.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: oh yes, if we can figure out how to make fb auto update that'd be great
<DarkwingDuck> Hey pleia2 you have a few minutes?
<iheartubuntu> i have to figure out how i did thst :) so do we have a source where news get posted?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: sure
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: our identi.ca and twitter feeds for the team
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<DarkwingDuck> The way I have everything setup is my identi.ca accound auto posts to twitter and twitter auto posts to FB
<iheartubuntu> let me look into this. so isnt the twitter and other feeds all pretty much the same info?
<iheartubuntu> if we had a source where weverything goes, then we can have all the same info distrubuted to all thr social sites
<pleia2> yeah, identi.ca auto-posts to twitter
<iheartubuntu> no effort needed.
<DarkwingDuck> jono: ping
<pleia2> my twitter used to go to facebook, but I think it broke
<pleia2> hasn't been cross posting lately
<DarkwingDuck> I actually have not posted to Twitter in a while.
<iheartubuntu> ok, the site i use is called twitterfeed.com
<DarkwingDuck> I should start doing that again.
<iheartubuntu> my cat... http://tinyurl.com/4h6axzy
<pleia2> MarkDude is pretty well-versed in these tools too
<iheartubuntu> if we had a site with an RSS feed we can use twitterfeed to post to facebook and twitter
<MarkDude> Posterous.com
<pleia2> I think both identi.ca and twitter have rss feeds
<MarkDude> easiest way to do it
<pleia2> ah, there's our social media guru ;)
<pleia2> MarkDude: can it update the facebook page for the team?
<MarkDude> 2nd easiest is gwibber
<MarkDude> Yes
<pleia2> cool
<MarkDude> You need to have an admin allow access to the page
<pleia2> easy enough
 * MarkDude can help someone set it up
 * pleia2 peers at the time
<pleia2> I'll nudge you tomrrow about it
<pleia2> need to finish getting ready for dinner
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 is going for belgian beer someplace? :)
<MarkDude> Good deal
<MarkDude> Thinking of Bierte and JanC while drinking it I hope
<iheartubuntu> anyone doing anything special tonite?
<rww> Does nethack count?
<iheartubuntu> whats nethack?
<iheartubuntu> interesting tidbit: Q4 of 2010 verizon added 900,000 new subscribers. same period, China Mobile added 14 MILLION new subscribers. jeez!
<rww> iheartubuntu: a game that has nothing to do with the net or hacking
<rww> !info nethack-curses
<Eureka> Package nethack-curses does not exist in
<rww> oh. right. Eureka doesn't do that.
<MarkDude> Bad Eureka
<MarkDude> no cookie for you
 * MarkDude lied, here is a cookie
<iheartubuntu> is it in the reps?
<iheartubuntu> a rogue like game? serious??
<iheartubuntu> rogue was awesome
 * akk offers "aptitude search nethack"
<rww> iheartubuntu: Yes. There are a number of different interfaces for it though, so you can't just apt-get install nethack, you need to pick one and install its package instead
<rww> http://www.nethack.org/v343/Guidebook.html is useful
<iheartubuntu> why not rogue?
<iheartubuntu> for that matter, why not Regnum Online.
<rww> nethack is free software and in the repositories
<rww> I've been poking around at crawl recently, too. crawl or crawl-tiles in the repos.
<iheartubuntu> r these much diff than rogue?
<iheartubuntu> i was always fond of rogue.
<iheartubuntu> one of the first games i played on my brothers IBM back in the 80s
<iheartubuntu> he paid like $5000 for the comp. haha
<iheartubuntu> that a pricey game of rogue
<akk> rogue drove me crazy -- people spent incredible amounts of time playing it on the vax at college, and I found it so boring.
<iheartubuntu> but crawl and nethack look almost identical
<iheartubuntu> save a few ascii charactrers
<iheartubuntu> :|
 * iheartubuntu wonders if rww is getting ready for bandwidth control
<iheartubuntu> :p
<rww> hehe
<iheartubuntu> rww will you be at scale?
<rww> iheartubuntu: nope
<iheartubuntu> akk?
<iheartubuntu> awwww
<iheartubuntu> dang
<akk> I'm speaking, so yes.
<iheartubuntu> ohh ok :)
<akk> :)
<iheartubuntu> wifey is doing a speech on Dell for her audit accounting class right now.
<jono> DarkwingDuck, hey
<jono> I haven't long DarkwingDuck, about to go offline for the evening
<iheartubuntu> anyone heard of an Apad (android tablet)?
<iheartubuntu> here it is. $94 bucks... http://tinyurl.com/4zpprrq
<akk> Wow, good price.
<akk> Would be nice to know some details like who makes it, what version of Android etc.
<iheartubuntu> would be cool to put ubuntu on it :)
<akk> Supposedly a lot of the cheap android tablets have poor battery life, and if it's uncommon it might be hard to do things like root it, get access to the android marketplace etc.
<iheartubuntu> has a camera, usb, wifi, touch screen. no info on the main specs
<akk> But the hardware sounds cool if you wanted to do some serious reverse engineering and get stuff like ubuntu running on it.
<akk> What's a "T-flash card"?
<iheartubuntu> 256mb ram
<iheartubuntu> ARM 11 chip
<iheartubuntu> 800mhtz processor?
<iheartubuntu> doesnt sound speedy
<akk> That's what my Archos 5 has ... seems fine for what I do (I don't play a lot of intense action games, though).
<DarkwingDuck> jono: I'll send you an email about it. It will tak e a bigt.
<DarkwingDuck> *bit
<iheartubuntu> archos 5 uses android?
<jono> DarkwingDuck, np, thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> jono: it's about the community. Us in the Kubuntu side want to start reaching out more.
<akk> The "Archos 5 internet tablet" is Android 1.6. There's an earlier Archos 5 something-with-media-in-the-name that isn't Android.
<DarkwingDuck> jono: and because of my involvment in Locos I was elected to head that up.
<jono> DarkwingDuck, cool, drop me a mail - I have to leg it now, lets talk in a bit :-)
<DarkwingDuck> jono: sounds good.
<jono> thanks, pal!
<jono> have a good night!
<akk> The A5IT has lots of development interest -- you can dual boot Froyo, Angstrom Linux, and I hear people have managed to boot ubuntu and meego too.
<akk> (None of these work well enough for everyday use, though.)
<iheartubuntu> but ubuntu does have touch screen cababilty?
<jamiedmattingly> MarkDude,  when is that thing at saxby's again?
<jamiedmattingly> did anyone watch jeopardy last night?
<akk> My mom did. She said the computer did well and knows a lot about Beatles songs, and she's rooting for it.
<jono> MarkDude, yo
<jono> Ubuntu Global Jam event at Saxby's?
<jono> I am thinking of organizing it on April 1st
<jono> you in?
<jamiedmattingly> im just not sure how people can beat a good database computer
<jamiedmattingly> april fools day jono?
<jono> jamiedmattingly, yeah, that is the first day of the jam :-)
<MarkDude> jamiedmattingly, 1pm
<akk> jamiedmattingly: The computer has lots of data, but it has to be able to parse the question then relate it to all the bits in the database and formulate an answer.
<akk> A nice AI problem.
<jamiedmattingly> thanks MarkDude
<MarkDude> jono yes that sounds like a good deal.
<jamiedmattingly> good point akk
<jamiedmattingly> if its not a aprilo fools joke id love to go
 * MarkDude had to check if it would interfere ILF- it wont
<jono> MarkDude, awesome, I will add the event and announce it
<MarkDude> Good deal- I can tell Deanna to reserve it
<MarkDude> We should make a flier for it- and we can hang it there
<MarkDude> as well as other places
<MarkDude> jono,  let me have the link when you are done- I can put it on their FB wall, as well as create an event
 * MarkDude suggests some whale tail logo or sumthin for the flier
<jamiedmattingly> just out of curiosity what is a global jam it sounds fun
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<pleia2> you all get together and contribute to ubuntu in some way together
<jamiedmattingly> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> bugs, testing, translations
<MarkDude> Or in my case, I bring a crappy laptop by so people can mock it
<jamiedmattingly> just wait till you see mine. lol
<MarkDude> last time at Jonos jam, Courtney wondered what the tape was for..... pulled my hard drive out accidentally and it bounced across the floor
<akk> haha
<jamiedmattingly> ok mine isnt that bad just issing a bunch of keys lol'
<akk> I guess she thought the duct tape was just for the hip aesthetics.
<akk> Did the drive still work after bouncing?
<MarkDude> Yes, it did
<MarkDude> 4800 rpm drive or sumthin'
<jamiedmattingly> wow that is impressive you dont see many that survive a fall
<jono> erk, I expired from the ubuntu-us-ca LP team
<MarkDude> jamiedmattingly, let Bethany know what kind of machine it is- and we can include a request for a replacement keyboard from FreeGeek
<jono> can someone approve me?
<jono> I just reapplied
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> jono 1st time took me a few months to be approved joining the Team, 2nd time, a few minutes :D
<jono> :-)
<jamiedmattingly> really? wasnt sure id be able to find one
<MarkDude> Possibly at least
<jamiedmattingly> it is a acer netbook aspire one a0150
<MarkDude> Their laptop program has so many machines
<jamiedmattingly> who is bethany?
<MarkDude> The way they work with hardware grants is the will take requests- and see if a machine comes by that has the parts
<MarkDude> Bethany is a core volunteer of GidgetKitchen
<jamiedmattingly> cool MarkDude itd be great to have a full keyboard again
<MarkDude> She is handling the hardware drive we are putting together
<jono> pleia2, can you approve me for ubuntu-us-ca in LP?
<MarkDude> GK is getting parts and pieces, taking them and building machines for Partimus and their Linux computer labs
<jono> pleia2, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<jamiedmattingly> how do i get ahold of bethany?
<MarkDude> jono sort of hard to manage the community when you dont have access - huh?
<jono> MarkDude, heh, yeah
<pleia2> jono: done
<jono> thanks pleia2!
<MarkDude> She should be there Sat, dont worry I can copypasta it to our master list of requests
 * MarkDude does not know if she will get into IRC or not
<jamiedmattingly> ok cool thanks mark will see you saturday
<MarkDude> March 19th work for folks for a possible geeknic date?
 * MarkDude wants some input and other suggestions before we fully vote on this
<akk> "copypasta" always makes me think of a couple of pieces of rotini linked together then splitting apart to go create other rotini strands
<jamiedmattingly> where at on march 19th?
<pleia2> MarkDude: sounds good (I have a cousin visiting that weekend, but she isn't staying with me and her brother lives here too, she'll be suitably entertained)
<MarkDude> Ask her opinions on grown men wearing Penguin suits
<MarkDude> :D
<jamiedmattingly> what about penguin style body paint on nudes?
<jledbetter> !
<jledbetter> Well, it is the bay area.
<jamiedmattingly> weather permitting of course nobody needs shrinkage lol
 * MarkDude is fine with the geese doing so , as long as it is an activity engaged in by the gander also :D
<MarkDude> As long as there is parity, as far as others- we have had a bit of a debate- on what would be considered an ok *sexy penguin*
<MarkDude> Prolly not naked tho, unless it is in Santa Cruz. More likely people wear white t shirts and a black dress shirt unbuttoned
<MarkDude> and possibly red bow-ties (still not sure how that started)
<MarkDude> Penguin-fest-2011
<jledbetter> pleia2, Bring your cousin?
<pleia2> jledbetter: she's in town for work + sight-seeing w/ family (it's been a while since she's been to SF), not so much picnics
<jledbetter> Aw :)
<MarkDude> jledbetter, Courtney was not able to make it to the Severed Fifth show since she had an out of town guest
<jledbetter> I guess y'all are better hosts than I am. I drag people along ;)
<MarkDude> And for some reason she kept telling me that her strictly religious friend for some reason did not want to go to a heavy metal concert, go figure
 * MarkDude has zero issue taking hostages, unless it conflicts with their version of God/Goddess/whatever
<nhaines> Yay, I have a Canonical employee lined up for Ubucon.
<MarkDude> Good deal nhaines
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: what one?
<MarkDude> nhaines, we are having a meeting at a local Panera, any advice you have would be appreciated :)
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: Ted Gould.
<nhaines> MarkDude: what kind of meeting?
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: nice. :) How many speakers do you have?
<MarkDude> Lindependence hour, we might do a few hackergotchis, as well as play a board game
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=199233233437003
<MarkDude> So I can put this on the Cali Team event thing?
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: I have five confirmed and a sixth which is verifying availability.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: Awesome!
<nhaines> So if the sixth can't make it, I'll just do an open Q&A like I did last time when a speaker couldn't make it.  It was wildly successful.
<nhaines> The very first question, by the annoying guy in the from was "Why does KDE 4 suck so much?"
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nhaines> I repeated the question (over the mic) "That's a good question.  The question was, why was the KDE 4 experience less than optimal?"
<DarkwingDuck> I hope to answer that with my talk
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nhaines> Then I talked about the KDE4 API transition and how much nicer 4.2 and 4.3 was, and what a great time it was to try it out again if it disappointed a year and a half before.
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: two or three people afterward and during SCaLE came up and complimented me on how I addressed and rephrased the question.  :D
<DarkwingDuck> The real reason why KDE4 sucked is the same reason why Unity is going to suck. You are trying a new system and there are going to be major bugs and issues. As time moves on the expirence gets beter with new things, tweaks and updates.
<DarkwingDuck> I am NOT looking forward to seeing how the Natty+1 complaints are going to go.
<nhaines> Hopefully it'll be a solid move in the long run.
<nhaines> I notice they started reimplementing "system tray" functionality yesterday.  Whitelisted to Java, Wine, and Skype.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: In the long run it will be good... The only thing I am slightly worried about (And maybe because I'm spoiled) is the lack of upstream support for moving to Unity
<DarkwingDuck> But, then again, I'm spoiled with upstream support
<nhaines> Unity is its own upstream.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> Aye, it is... But then again I enjoyed our UI change upstream. :P:P
<nhaines> Looks like 39.6% of the daily ISO has changed since Alpha 2.  So I'm downloading that now.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not yet running Alpha on my production machine.
<nhaines> Me either, although I'm considering whether or not it's going to be stable enough to have on my laptop (the presentation computer) for Ubucon.
<nhaines> Looks like a no.  :)
<MarkDude> Those that are interested- Geeknic planning meeting in #gidgetkitchen at 7PM (pst) tonight.
 * MarkDude will have an agenda list shortly. Meeting should last less than 15-20 minutes
<MarkDude> Also a call for people to let folks know what good board or card games you may have
 * MarkDude has Perquackey and chess. Monopoly might be cool. Something with Zombies like I saw a while ago would be epic
<MarkDude> Agenda for meeting so far http://pastebin.com/MXJFRHP9 suggestions welcome
<pleia2> MarkDude: board games for the geeknic?
 * pleia2 thinks monopoly money would fly away in the wind
<MarkDude> Um the Lindependence hour this thursday
<pleia2> oh ok
 * MarkDude will change that
<pleia2> thursday is the mt view ubuntu hour too
<pleia2> (and baylisa)
<pleia2> aww, baylisa looks good this month
 * MarkDude has egg on face
 * MarkDude fired I tell ya'
<DarkwingDuck> Well, that's interesting.
<MarkDude> Updated agenda for tonight in GK http://pastebin.com/4VNM8H8F
<MarkDude> 7pm, or if you have any thought or opinions, let some GK person or myself know :)
<iheartubuntu> are there any pros or cons of attending a LUG as its not ubuntu specific?
<pleia2> LUGs++
 * akk goes to whatever talks sound interesting, who cares whether the group is distro specific or not?
<pleia2> I used to run the philadelphia one, grantbow still runs one
<iheartubuntu> i had contacted my local lug many moons ago but never got a response. i notice that the meetings are still listed in various places so im assuming its still active
<akk> Contacted how? The LUGs around here are just mailing lists and monthly meetings.
<iheartubuntu> by email
<akk> Like any mailing list, if you post something on an interesting topic usually people will respond.
<iheartubuntu> hhmm. maybe i had tried to join the mailing list and never got a reply. i dont recall. it was months ago
<iheartubuntu> unless gmail trashed it
<iheartubuntu> they have been trashing so many of my emails lately
<iheartubuntu> so going to a meeting is a good thing. and i should go with an open mind, not saying one distro is better than others?
<pleia2> yeah, maybe you'll learn something :)
<akk> All Linux people are on the same side, iheartubuntu.
<iheartubuntu> theyre all on my side?
<akk> Nothing wrong with having a favorite distro, but Linuxes are a lot more similar than they are different.
<iheartubuntu> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-16
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, we are ALL on the same side here.
<MarkDude> Many groups regularly meet, yet dont stay active online, so it looks like they are dormant
<akk> Usually LUG mailing lists have public archives, though, so you can see if the list is active.
<MarkDude> Well DVLUG may have lulls in its ML, not usually for meetings tho
<nhaines> Gareth: /msg pleia2 pingy
<nhaines> That's fail.  :)  Anyway, pleia2: ping.  Except in PM.  ;)
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Whew, sent out acceptance emails to all the Ubucon speakers.
<jdeslip> Thanks nhaines: I'll get you my pic/bio/summary in the next day or so
<nhaines> jdeslip: thanks!
<MarkDude> Meeting in #gidgetkitchen right now - if anybody cares- all are welcome
<MarkDude> Agenda >>http://pastebin.com/4VNM8H8F
<outofjungle> MarkDude: i'm okay with any location
<iheartubuntu> drank faaar too much last night... two double bocks practically crashed me. i must be a lightweight now :\
<pleia2> MarkDude: help, how do I make posterous connect to this california facebook thingy?
<MarkDude> pleia2, you need an admin to give access to an admins FB page
<MarkDude> then in turn you add
<MarkDude> there is a process to activate posterous for each page you are an admin of
<pleia2> ok, which admin wants to pimp out their facebook for the cause?
<pleia2> :P
<pleia2> look at all those volunteers
<pleia2> alright, I think it's added
<erichammond> pleia2: I don't understand the question.
<pleia2> erichammond: I'm setting up posterous to automatically update all our social media feeds, I was asking facebook admins in channel
<erichammond> ah, ok.
<pleia2> MarkDude: poke
<pleia2> success \o/
<pleia2> I get a social media gold star
<iheartubuntu> whos a facebook admin? what r there resonsibilities?
<pleia2> the admins are listed at http://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.california
 * iheartubuntu awards pleia2 with a gold star
<pleia2> none really now that I set up posterous to autopost
<MarkDude> For contributor accts- just make sure your FB is not set up to post to, no amins are really needed
<pleia2> ok, so we now have ubuntu-us-ca.posterous.com
<pleia2> people with access to the gmail account can post to it
<MarkDude> Works nice for posting pics, as long as they are relatively small
<MarkDude> You can also have a landing page there, the metrics on it are very cool
<pleia2> I think we just want to keep it super basic
<pleia2> we have a wiki and a flickr account and 40 other things for posting other stuff
 * MarkDude was amazed at how many folks stumble across it using google
<MarkDude> So the posterous just feeds to official page :0
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> it's set up to go to identica, twitter and facebook
<pleia2> facebook was really the tricky one
 * iheartubuntu yawns
<iheartubuntu> if anyone likes going out to eat, try restaurants.com as you can get a $25 gift cert for only $10. On top of that use coupon code "menu" and get that $25 for only $4. yes four bucks. do i get a gold star? :)
<MarkDude> Yes, you get some brownie points iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> ohhhh yeah
<iheartubuntu> the regular brownies, right?
<MarkDude> Unless your Doctor has told you to do sumthin' else
<iheartubuntu> Peter Tosh?
<iheartubuntu> he's known as the Bush Doctor
<iheartubuntu> "earth changes and pole shifts" coming up on Coast to Coast AM
<iheartubuntu> Its 3am
<iheartubuntu> "Three o'clock is always too late or too early for anything you want to do." - Jean-Paul Sartre
<iheartubuntu> i hope youre all not waiting for a 4am quote now.
<iheartubuntu> ok, ive got a good 4am quote, but youre all going to have to hang tight until 4am arrives.
<iheartubuntu> (if this is what it takes to keep me awake, im doing it! no guarantees i will be awake at 5am though)
<iheartubuntu> Its 4am!
<iheartubuntu> Good Morning wherever you may be.
<iheartubuntu> Here is your 4am quote...
<iheartubuntu> "It’s the friends that you can call at 4AM that really matter." - Marlene Dietrich
<iheartubuntu> theres got to be a 5am quote around here someplace Bᴑ)
<jdeslip> The brochure that I made with the team's help made it to spreadubuntu frontpage as a top rated material :)
<MarkDude> right on jdeslip
<seidos> anyone else watching this:  http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<nhaines> Nope!
<seidos> i asked him about how to get politicians/government behind FOSS and he said to work with my LoCo
<seidos> nhaines: saw it on twitter
<nhaines> seidos: I joined in the first few, when I could at my old job.  But here I just don't have the time unfortunately.  Not today anyway.
<nhaines> It's a good show.
<seidos> i don't hate it :)
<seidos> perhaps i should write a snail mail letter to the president.
<seidos> i usually send them through the white house's website
<seidos> jono: what do you think, should i write a snailmail letter to the president?  or do you think there is a more efficient way to inform public servants?
 * seidos can't play guitar
<seidos> tried renting an m-audio external sound card and mic to record vocals, but they didn't rent them at the local music shop
<nhaines> seidos: did anyone ask Jono about Canonical, Banshee, and the Amazon MP3 Music Store plugin?
<akk> The networkworld article doesn't say whether,  if you enable the non-default amazon, Canonical still gets 75%, or whether that was only if it was the default.
<nhaines> akk: that was only if it was the default.
<nhaines> source: http://gburt.blogspot.com/2011/02/banshee-supporting-gnome-on-ubuntu.html
<akk> Weird! So by not negotiating, Canonical will get no Amazon revenues at all from people who switch, and Gnome gets it all.
<nhaines> Correct.
<seidos> nhaines: i do recall jono saying something about banshee
<seidos> so, yeah, i don't know :)
<pleia2> seidos: california has an Open Source Software Policy, it's available here: http://www.cio.ca.gov/Government/IT_Policy/ITPL.html
<pleia2> partimus.org is involved with getting ubuntu into public schools, and there are a few programs around that are similar
<seidos> pleia2: i think i've seen it before.  i probably didn't see enough verbs.
<seidos> government often moves too slow for my tastes :|
<pleia2> yeah, honestly it's really hard to break into government from the grass roots
<seidos> i'm not even sure where to start pleia2
<pleia2> governments take professional bids, usually only big companies have the resources to put them together
<seidos> maybe one of us should run for public office
<seidos> jono for governor
<seidos> yucka is like potato
<seidos> dare i say, it is not as starchy though
<seidos> pleia2: i guess i was thinking in terms of maintenance.  what do the IT employees of the government do if work is contracted out to the private sector?  i would think maintenance
<seidos> i remember a speaker at the last ubucon that was a government employee...perhaps nhaines knows him
<nhaines> seidos: Kai Ponte works for the County of Los Angeles Registrar-Recorder.
<seidos> nhaines: iirc he was alone in his advocacy
<seidos> cloth napkins greener than paper ones?
<nhaines> seidos: unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of sitting in on the sessions themselves.  :(
<nhaines> But if I recall, he was mostly talking about working in mixed computing environments.
<seidos> nhaines: was anyone else besides himself using foss at the county registrar-recorder?
<akk> seidos: Maybe our secretary of state, Debra Bowen, who is VERY clueful about open source and software issues.
<nhaines> seidos: I don't know.
<seidos> nhaines: i'm pretty sure the answer was "no."
<akk> (and unfortunately is thinking about leaving for a different position)
<akk> Though she wouldn't be a "him".
<seidos> akk: androgenous pronoun
<seidos> a sound.
<seidos> em?  ah?  om?
<seidos> i'll use whatever we agree on :|
 * akk uses "they" -- it turns out to have a longer history in English for indeterminate gender singular than "he"
<seidos> never heard of Debra Bowen, nor did i know she was knowledgable about open source issues
<akk> She's the one who got closed-source untestable voting machines banned in California.
<akk> And she's spoken at quite a few FOSS conventions.
<seidos> akk: are you on twitter?
<akk> Yes, she tweets too -- I follow her.
<seidos> i'll search for her
<akk> That's how I know she may be leaving -- christian and she were having a twitter conversation a few nights ago.
<akk> @DBowen
<seidos> cool thanks akk
<seidos> oooo a gardener
<seidos> i don't know any of these people:  http://vote.sos.ca.gov/returns/special/state-senate/district/28/
<akk> She's thinking about running for Congress and has a web page asking if she should do it. http://t.co/L7q745k
<iheartubuntu1> whats her bio?
<akk> I'm sure she has one on her website.
<seidos> i am having a discussion on the constitutionality of healthcare and the war on drugs
<seidos> 10th amendment
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I'll get you that email today.
<iheartubuntu1> im against
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: i believe the government can be a force for good
<seidos> i just haven't hammered out the details yet
<iheartubuntu1> im against government instructing me to buy private anything. what if there was a law forcing me to buy windows XP? i want ubuntu, not xp.
<seidos> are you against taxes?
<seidos> are you okay with goverment instructing you to buy something if it's public?
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: ^
<seidos> i'm not against taxes per se, as long as they are spent well, and not excessive
<seidos> i thought this was an interesting article:  http://underlore.com/TBA/?p=1581
<seidos> "why opensource can't compete"
<seidos> tldr:  support isn't friendly enough
<iheartubuntu1> im not for the government forcing me to buy anything actually. private being the worst case, which is what they are trying to do. id love to opt out of social security. i never wanted it and i have no way out of it. i can do a far better job.
<pleia2> I make my living supporting open source software, but I guess I'm part of that 1% :)
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: then you are against taxes completely?  what about military equipment?  are you cool paying for that?
<seidos> the vast majority of monies is spent on "offense"
<seidos> pleia2: i think it's safe to say, from a purely business perspective, that closed source software is winning
<pleia2> (and ubuntu is notorious for having higher quality user support, there are still unfriendly helpers but as a whole it's better than most)
<iheartubuntu1> actually defense is only like 3% of the budget i read. im for jeffersons " friends to all, allies to none" philosophy. 3000 military bases in 170 countries... no wonder why people dislike us. we could pay for everything and then some if that money came home and we secured our own country and took care of our own people
<pleia2> seidos: it depends on where you're looking, on the desktop? on the server? apache still has market share
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: where did you read that?
<iheartubuntu1> heck, we gave 5 billion to egypt last year. king saudi said if we dont fund egypt he will. do we really need to pay them if someone else would?
<seidos> pleia2: desktop
<pleia2> ah yes, it still wins on the desktop
<iheartubuntu1> marketwatch.com
<seidos> 700 billion in 2010 is 3% of the budget?
<iheartubuntu1> whats the budget?
<iheartubuntu1> i dont have the #'s in front of me but i will find them later. just worked through the night and freakin tired
<seidos> it isn't 700 billion / .03
<seidos> unless there is a lot of money unaccounted for :|
<seidos> and hope that isn't the case
<seidos> NASA gets 15e9, DoD gets 700e9
<seidos> hmmm is NASA constitutional?  fascinating question
<iheartubuntu1> good question.
<iheartubuntu1> i do like infrastructure like roads and space exploration funded by gov.
<iheartubuntu1> but again its a good question, especially with laws opening up allowing for private space companies to work now
<akk> The problem with opting out of social security (or any gov't service) and saying "I can do it better myself" is what happens if it turns out you can't do it better.
<iheartubuntu1> seeing how fast and efficient private sapce can be
<akk> Like that house in [I forget which state] that burned down because they didn't pay the optional fee for fire protection.
<iheartubuntu1> beezos is on the cutting edge of the new speace industry. branson too. very exciting
<akk> And all the people who lost most of their savings in the stock market crash.
<pleia2> the idea of it is social good across the board, not strictly personal security
<iheartubuntu1> i can do a better job then by running everything into the gorund like the gov is doing. im for an opt out as i know i can do better.
<iheartubuntu1> or by taking funds from one thing and applying it to another thing
<akk> (granted, a lot of those were because the gov't makes it hard to just have a retirement savings account, and encourages a 401k through your company where you don't have that much choice how the money is invested.)
<pleia2> better to pay a set amount now than let our country descesnd into chaos during economic failure (that's the idea anyway)
<pleia2> it's unfortunate that people depend on social security for retirement though, I certainly don't
<iheartubuntu1> we are pretty close to failure. the euro is teetering on the edge with several countries on the verge of bankruptcy
<akk> And yes, social good across the board, but that argument doesn't work for libertarians who say that should be a choice.
<pleia2> akk: *nod*
<seidos> i'm not sure that it's fair to say that government is running *everything into the ground*, especially considering government is made up of people
<iheartubuntu1> i read 8 out of 10 americans main source of income when they retire is SS
<pleia2> seidos: it's made up of us!
<seidos> one could say corporations are running things into the ground as well, so what's left?
<seidos> pleia2: +1
<iheartubuntu1> there are 10,000 people a day turning 65 in america now
<iheartubuntu1> corps are doing that, then getting taxpayer bailouts
<akk> You can say that gov't should butt out, and if you make bad choices for yourself, then die, it's your fault ... but not many people are hardcore enough to really believe that when they're the ones who made the wrong choice.
<akk> It's easy to say other people are at fault and should die.
<iheartubuntu1> look at GM. they failed. gov propped them up with my money and its like a total do over. they even have stocks again
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: i think we can agree everything sucks.  but what does it get replaced with ;)
<iheartubuntu1> how many "do-overs" can we do?
<iheartubuntu1> THATS the question seidos :)
<seidos> probably as many as it takes.  there is a blog i read that advocates resetting the debt in this country.
<seidos> heh, that would piss a lot of people off in foreign countries.
<iheartubuntu1> you rralize you will pay for that reset, dfont you?
<seidos> entangling economics
<iheartubuntu1> realize
<pleia2> yeah, as a kid I lived through some pretty bad times growing up during the 80s recession that weren't the fault of my hard-working parents so I think my perspective is a bit different than some (even though I'm wealthy now)
<pleia2> my father had a great job when he had his first 2 kids, then he got sick
 * iheartubuntu1 remembers the no christmas tree christmases
<akk> I do agree with iheartubuntu1 about being forced to buy a private product that has no price controls on it, though.
<pleia2> and the economy tanked
<seidos> er, i was probably raised relatively poor
<seidos> 3 families in one home
<pleia2> we rented and had a boarder from time to time
<seidos> i don't recall there ever being talk of a "recession", i don't think it was in the vocabularly of my ESL mother, aunts, and uncle
<pleia2> yeah, it's all retrospective for me
<pleia2> I certainly didn't understand our situation when I was 5 :)
<pleia2> looking back it's quite clear
<seidos> my uncle and aunt owned the property, iirc
<seidos> up until this house, which my mother and aunt own
<seidos> i am not sure what is defined as "wealthy".  i mean, Warren Buffet is wealthy.  so is Shuttleworth.
<seidos> i could say i am 'wealthy' because i have a roof over my head and food to eat
 * seidos shrugs
<iheartubuntu1> i dont think we'll solve the countries problems :) we CAN solve the world computing problems and offer a great alternative solution tho :)
<pleia2> it is pretty subjective :)
<seidos> this diary is terribly embarrassing
<seidos> it's nc-17, even though i wrote it when i was 13
<iheartubuntu1> i used to hike 5 miles each way in the beating snow to buy hairy leaves to place on mother breasts when her breasts hurt from nursing. the leaves would cure her problems. i used to run down to the basement to shovel coal for heating on the 6th floor too.
<iheartubuntu1> actually thats my dads diary, not mine :) i just compute mostly thanks to his hard work :p
<seidos> my dad delivered pizzas
<seidos> my uncle built houses.  i worked with him for awhile, but i was never fast enough.  i go slow with power tools.  but time is money.  sadly, he fell off a ladder, and died of complications of said injury.
<pleia2> yikes, that's sad :(
<seidos> my dad wasn't around when i was growing up.  he did work in guatemala on "death squads".  he saw a guy that he knew get tortured and killed.
<seidos> i left SF because of ethical reasons.  ethics tend to get thrown out the window at the threat of a gun of starvation...thankfully i have options
<iheartubuntu1> thats terrible. my dad grew up in WW2 dodging nazis and commies. they both raped and tortured women. no side was good.
<seidos> of=or
<seidos> the nazis and commies?
<seidos> or the nazis, commies, and americans?
<iheartubuntu1> poland. nazies came in and took over, then soviets came in and took over.
<iheartubuntu1> americans did good until poland got divided up in yalta
<iheartubuntu1> dad was in underground army at 9 yo transferring notes across lines
<iheartubuntu1> shot twice on diff occassions
<seidos> i sometimes wonder if things would have turned out better if the US hadn't gotten involved in WWII
<seidos> wb jono
<jono> hey seidos
<seidos> what's going on?
<jono> seidos, working and working :-)
<seidos> jono: i'm just playing and playing ;)
<jono> :-)
<seidos> why work and play can't be one and the same is beyond my comprehension
<seidos> speaking of work and play, i should do some yoga
<iheartubuntu1> can anyone recommend a quality recording mic? im on the verge of working on some ubuntu adverts
<seidos> can't recommend anything very specific here
<seidos> i stopped chair pose to share this song: http://fictionalphilosophy.org/share/music/2003%20-%20Arcade%20Fire/02%20-%20I'm%20Sleeping%20in%20a%20Submarine.mp3
<seidos> er, not sure if you all got it
<seidos> anyway, back to chair pose
<iheartubuntu1> seidos.. do you have any ravi shankar?
<iheartubuntu1> i have this old album produced by george harrison... i love it. "the radha krishna temple". the song "govinda jaya jaya" is awesome, so is the "hare krishna mantra".
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, the one with the full cahnt?
<MarkDude> chant?
<iheartubuntu1> its awesome. yah
<iheartubuntu1> it just builds up
<iheartubuntu1> and then explodes in pure... nevermind.
<iheartubuntu1> :-D
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: no, i don't.  do you?
<seidos> time to run up and down the stairs.  2min is the misery mark
<seidos> this arcade fire song "my heart is an apple" is kind of a bummer
 * seidos drinks water
<seidos> how embarrassing, how does some of this stuff get onto the shared directory of my webserver
 * seidos fixes it
<iheartubuntu1> be careful of the fluoride in your glass of water.
 * seidos needs to wash away his sins in the shower
<iheartubuntu1> use a fluoride filter there too please. you'll inhale more fluoride from the mist than by drinking a glass
<iheartubuntu1> not to use godwins fail again, but ... :)
<iheartubuntu1> the nazis used fluoride to subdue their prisoners.
<iheartubuntu1> it calms people. soviets used it too.
<iheartubuntu1> america is one of the few remaining countries who havent banned fluoride.
 * akk wonders if I've somehow fallen into a Dr Strangelove remake
<MarkDude> akk, can I be the Slim role and ride the bomb to ground?
<MarkDude> Yee haw :)
<jledbetter> heh
<akk> MarkDude: You're hired -- you're perfect for the role.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLPnnPHkIuc
<MarkDude> If the rest of you have not seen the movie^^^ the scene I am referring to
<jdeslip> Any plans for a global jam event that isn't on a workday... :/
<jdeslip> ?
 * jdeslip wishes I was like jono and could pass ubuntu global jams off as work ;)
<jono> jdeslip, hehe
<jono> :-)
<jdeslip> Was thinking of doing another one at Bobby G's
<jdeslip> Would anyone come?
<MarkDude> Depends on the date and whether the idiot bar was lowered enough to let me in :D
<seidos> jdeslip: what do you have to do to make it happen?  start a band?
<pleia2> jdeslip: I would
<seidos> *reads Jono's wiki* ah, be a former KDE developer as well
<jdeslip> MarkDude: It would probably be Sunday
<jdeslip> (3rd)
<jdeslip> seidos: I think you have to do anything to make it
<jdeslip> to make it happen...
<jdeslip> Should probably think of some targeted activities.  Like set up some machines with latest unity and get people to report various bugs or something
<seidos> jdeslip: you may need 17k+ karma points in launchpad as well
<iheartubuntu1> how does launchpad work? i notice my points slowly going down
<pleia2> karma degrades over time
<iheartubuntu1> so im starting work on a clever ubuntu commercial. im looking for words to describe ubuntu. some of mine that pop to mind... fast, safe, community, reliable, etc. what words come to your mind? if i see any i like i may use them in the commercial.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu1: are you on the ubuntu-adverts mailing list?
 * iheartubuntu1 is degrading?
<iheartubuntu1> :)
<iheartubuntu1> no, there is a mailinf list?
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-advertising
<pleia2> request to join, once you join you can join the mailing list (not sure why they do it that way, but they seem to approve everyone who requests)
<pleia2> http://ubuntuadverts.org/ is their site
<pleia2> and they hang out in #ubuntu-adverts
<iheartubuntu1> thanks pleia2 :)
<iheartubuntu1> did you have a belgian on valentines day?
<pleia2> nah, we went out to another local restaurant and bar, Absinthe (absinthe.com)
<pleia2> they had a yummy v-day menu
<seidos> first time i saw this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware  kind of cool...i'll have to look it over anytime i recommend ubuntu to someone
<seidos> did someone say waffles?
<seidos> ihop>norms>denny's
<pleia2> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ is also useful
<seidos> i should put a link to it on the wiki
<erichammond> any locally owned non-chain diner > ihop
<iheartubuntu1> absinthe is a great place
 * iheartubuntu1 runs an absinthe site too
<iheartubuntu1> absintheman dot com
<seidos> peh, absinthe
<seidos> intoxication is impermanence, and what does it accomplish?
<seidos> *impermanent
<seidos> can't talk about the *real* drug that everyone loves the most
<iheartubuntu1> its a transportation vehicle ;)
<iheartubuntu1> french fries?
<seidos> to where?
<iheartubuntu1> no comment
<seidos> do you lust after french fries?
<seidos> french fries are definitely up there ;)
<iheartubuntu1> women more than french fries, but french fries are pretty dang good i must say
<seidos> sex is the number 6...
<iheartubuntu1> lust in an explosive word
<seidos> in...dutch i believe
<seidos> don't everybody thank me at once for that one
<seidos> does anyone here like 6?
<seidos> heh
<iheartubuntu1> the nazis worshipped six. you can see it in their artwork a lot
<iheartubuntu1> (i had to markdude, sorry)
<seidos> i guess we need a holy antichrist
<seidos> how highly improbable
 * seidos facepalms
<iheartubuntu1> dont forget to use coupon code MENU over at restaurants.com. a $25 gift cert knocked down to $4... you can beat that!
<seidos> sure i can, i can eat at home and spend like $2
<iheartubuntu1> top ramen, yes
<iheartubuntu1> local waffle house, no
<iheartubuntu1> french fries?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-17
<seidos> yukka in the fridge
<seidos> could probably make yukka fries
<seidos> they might taste more savory than ff
<iheartubuntu1> im hooked on sweet potato fries lately
<akk> <3 sweet potato anything
<iheartubuntu1> no so greasy. tastes light. the same color as ubuntu!
<akk> though I prefer non-fried versions
<iheartubuntu1> raw food?
<seidos> i <3 beans
<seidos> but i <3 profane honesty more
<akk> well, no, sweet potato is better cooked. But ideally baked or steamed or something rather than fried.
<iheartubuntu1> i regularly make zucchini pasta. just use a veggie peeler and go down the length of the zucchini. do it until theres nothing left, then top it with fresh tomato sauce, seasoned your way. its perfect and you'll never tell the difference it wasnt regular pasta
<akk> Do you cook the shredded zuc with the pasta, or shred it raw into hot cooked pasta?
<akk> (though I think d would divorce me if I tried to put zucchini into his pasta)
<iheartubuntu1> no i dont even cook the zucchini at all
<iheartubuntu1> no need to
<iheartubuntu1> the tomato sauce (or premade organic pasta sauce) i do heat up
<seidos> i believe meat causes meaner gas than beans.
<iheartubuntu1> use a peeler to make long thin strands
<iheartubuntu1> youll never know the difference really
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: do you know the html to change a font color?  is it <font color="blue"></font> or something?
<akk> That works but is somewhat deprecated (CSS people will yell at you if they see you using <font> tags).
<seidos> akk: i don't have time to learn CSS right now
<seidos> maybe i can fix it later
<akk> They want you to use a stylesheet, or <style="color: blue"></style>
<seidos> i need to specify two different fonts for a conversation between 2 people
<seidos> i don't think they know what i need
<rww> it's actually <somelement style="color: blue"></someelement>. if you're using <p> tags and want to color the whole paragraph, use it as an attribute to <p>, for example.
<akk> Yes, right, what rww said, not what I said.
<rww> if there's no existing syntactical comment, <span> for inline styling, <div> for block stylingh.
<rww> s/comment/element/
<seidos> wow, subtlety is not my strong suit
<seidos> i would have to learn css to make that work
<seidos> that'll have to come later
<seidos> i assume you're trying to help, and i appreciate the intention
<seidos> and it's not the whole paragraph.  it's by line.
<iheartubuntu1> i dont know the info offhand
<seidos> hola nUboon2Age
<iheartubuntu1> seidos - you might consider a linux program called "blue griffon"
<iheartubuntu1> its a WYSIWYG html editor
<iheartubuntu1> you can see the preview and also see the html code
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: there's a small problem you could fix if you would please -- we ended up with two copies of tomorrow's Ubuntu Hour event.  could you delete http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/607/detail/ fpr moi please?
<akk> Or komposer
<iheartubuntu1> i like it way better than kompozer or bluefish or whatever else is out there
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: sure
<nUboon2Age> gracias amiga pleia2
<akk> No griffon in the ubuntu repos, alas.
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: sounds good.  i'll install it and try it later
<iheartubuntu1> http://bluegriffon.org
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: it's not in the repositories?
<iheartubuntu1> dreamweaver is still my choice, but for some reason every time there is a wine update, my dreamweaver becomes unusable
<iheartubuntu1> ubuntu... http://bluegriffon.org/post/2011/02/11/BlueGriffon-0.9-Cape-Town
<iheartubuntu1> i havent worked much with bluegriffon yet, but i quickly tried it... easier to use like dreamweaver
<nUboon2Age> Ubuntu Hour Mountain View @ Red Rock Coffee 2nd floor, 7pm: Details & RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/693/detail/  akk , Yasumoto , dk jamalta , jiboumans , outofjungle, pleia2, vsayer , jono, crashsystems1 , jtatum , aaditya, esrrms , crashsystems
<iheartubuntu1> i read about it in a recent linux magazine... linux format i think
<nhaines> seidos: how are you creating individual lines in HTML?
<seidos> nhaines: typing them
<nhaines> seidos: HTML ignores all whitespace, newlines included.  Now what do you do?
<seidos> break
<seidos> dumped
<nhaines> So do <span style="color: blue">this is a line</span><br> for each line.
<nhaines> Also don't do that because it's horrible and  you should use CSS.  :)
<nhaines> Hmm, someone was testing their Android IRC client.
 * seidos keeps typing
<iheartubuntu1> nhaines how do you know?
<iheartubuntu1> besides the obvious "andchat"
<nhaines> iheartubuntu1: for one, I know everything.  And second, because he's using a T-Mobile cellular data plan.
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> knowing_everything++
<nhaines> pleia2: it comes in handy sometimes.  :)
<pleia2> :)
<jtatum> nhaines automatically does a /ctcp version on every visitor
<nhaines> A lucky customer got a very rare support exception at work and got a callback to me to discuss RAID 1 data recovery using an Ubuntu thumbdrive.
<iheartubuntu1> you know everything and my mind is degrading :|
<nhaines> It was fun and he was taking notes and was in a good mood (he was testing--no actual data loss).
<nhaines> I might do a writeup actually and post it on the WD community forums... I've been saying that for a while now though.  :)
<seidos> deluded_into_believing_you_know_everything--
<jtatum> yinyang+-
<seidos> tell it to twitter
<seidos> arg, i can't print <3'z using &#9829
<rww> &hearts;
<seidos> ah, i'll try semicolon
<seidos> thanks rww
<seidos> \o/
<aaditya> Would love to attend the Ubuntu hour, but I'm considering the Lindependence hour this month.
<seidos> i'd like to have an ubuntu hour in my living room.  maybe someday
<seidos> i love the fem singer in arcade fire
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11March13 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11February13 edited
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: "Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Mar 13th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org  (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, Mar 13th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January30 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11February13 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11March13 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11March27 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu edited
<iheartubuntu> markdude - fedora is based off of redhat?
<rww> It's a redhat-style system. It isn't based on Redhat Linux in the same way that, say, Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<rww> i.e., they don't sync packages from RedHat -> Fedora (afaik, anyway)
<pleia2> I think it's sort of the other way around
<rww> indeed
<iheartubuntu> redhat gets its best ideas from fedora?
<rww> iheartubuntu: some people see Fedora as a testing-ground for RedHat
<pleia2> yeah, and fedora gets financial and development support from red hat
<iheartubuntu> i just struggle as to why use X distro compared to Y distro
<akk> Didn't that change recently -- didn't Redhat cut Fedora off?
<akk> (cut off financial support and official ties)
<pleia2> I don't think so, the fedora ambassadors still get CDs and things from redhat
<iheartubuntu> im on fedoras page... "rhythmbox" for music. totem for video. sound juicer, cheese, etc.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: a lot of it is personal preference
<rww> choice of desktop environment impacts the average user more than choice of distribution these days, imho
<rww> assuming everything works, anyway
<pleia2> yeah, the package management system doesn't matter all that much to average users
<akk> Especially now that Fedora and Ubuntu are on similar 6-month cycles. That's a big difference between Ubuntu and Debian.
<pleia2> they all "just work"
<iheartubuntu> and the main ones all sort of use the same key software these days? or is that a debian thing
<pleia2> key software?
<rww> iheartubuntu: pretty much
<iheartubuntu> i mean like rhythmbox, totem, etc
<iheartubuntu> base installed apps
<pleia2> yeah
<rww> Debian and Fedora more than Ubuntu these days, though
<pleia2> some distros are more true to upstream (gnome uses totem? we will use it!) others less so (banshee is great! we use that!)
<rww> which is either a good or bad thing depending on your opinion of Epiphany, gnome-shell, Konqueror, etc ;)
<iheartubuntu> but i can do the same terminal commands from one linux box to another?
<akk> Yes.
<pleia2> well, you can't use apt-get install on a redhat-style system :)
<iheartubuntu> so they all have a lot in common. its not like windows to mac
<akk> oh, true, there are some distro-specific commands
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I think you'd be very at home on a fedora system, there are far more similarities than differences
<iheartubuntu> as i think pleia2 was saying earlier. more in common than not in common
<iheartubuntu> there is only so much room in my heart
<iheartubuntu> :)
<pleia2> we mostly run debian servers at work, but we do have a redhat box lingering around, it's not horrible
<akk> And most popular apps are available on both, so e.g. if you like banshee but the distro uses totem by default, you can install banshee.
<iheartubuntu> and where was i... burlington coat factory was using redhat on their cashboxes
<iheartubuntu> looked *old*
<pleia2> yeah, they've been using it for a long time
<akk> There are old versions of ubuntu too. :)
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January02 edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11January16 edited
<pleia2> !botsnack
<Eureka> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rww> !cookies
<Eureka> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Eureka> Cookies are pernicious privacy stealers!
<pleia2> oh dear
<rww> best factoid!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> it is rainy rainy out tonight
<rww> The weather skipped randomly between hail and sunshine and rain here today. Was very odd.
<pleia2> yeah, it was weird
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects edited | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyGlobalJam edited
<pleia2> ^^ this is what happens when I am alone at home for the evening
<rww> more hail!
<pleia2> the hail here this morning woke me up 20 minutes before my alarm went off
<pleia2> evil hail
<seidos> apocalyptic hail!
<seidos> Jesus is coming, quick, look busy!
<rww> does IRC count as busy?
<seidos> sadly, no :(
<seidos> especially making snarky comments about the apocalypse on it
<seidos> i'm singing though :)
<pleia2> singing is busy?
<seidos> well, it's "Blasphemous Rumors" by Depeche Mode...sooooo
<pleia2> ah
<seidos> God probably finds the whole idea of "busy" humorous, anyway
<seidos> oh yeah, i'm looking for a faster file server solution than vsftpd
<seidos> i was kind of wanting to avoid samba
<seidos> http downloads plenty fast, vsftpd is slow though :(
<seidos> stop me if you heard this one
<rww> apache2!
<MarkDude> akk, RH is still paying for all sorts of things in the Fedora Project.
<seidos> oh right, apache2 is the package :)
<nhaines> nfs?
<rww> although I'm biased by the fact that I've set up apache2 a lot and NFS never
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, Fedora does stuff it views on the cutting edge. RH picks the packages  it wants ( a real small%) and then puts theor own - non-Open Source layers of stuff
<seidos> nfs might do it.  link?
<seidos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<iheartubuntu> thnx markdude
<seidos> dang, looks like samba may be the only option.  i have a crummy windows box that needs to upload files to it probably
<MarkDude> Dont question their judgment just because they have paid for me to go places :)
<pleia2> we don't have any windows systems, but samba ends up being easier for when windows laptop friends come over and need access to the share
<pleia2> works well enough
<MarkDude> Normally their judgment is more sound, lol
<seidos> pleia2: is it fast?
<iheartubuntu> i have a comp at work that i had ubuntu on it and i could not see the network. all other ubuntu systems can see the network fine. not sure why i had the problem.
<pleia2> seidos: not really (but I use it over crappy wifi anyway)
<pleia2> if I want fast I just rsync stuff
<pleia2> mostly the samba share is for playing stuff from and for the convenience of clicky clicky when absolutely required
<seidos> i guess i'll test it and see for myself
<seidos> i don't see why ftp wouldn't work.  i guess the security in vsftpd is too much overhead
<seidos> i just finished transcribing my diary, so it's up on my site now
<seidos> :o
 * MarkDude bets 1 million dollars that you use the words Buddha or Enlightenment at least once
<seidos> MarkDude: pay up.  i didn't know anything about Buddha or Enlightenment when i was 13...or 27 for that matter
<seidos> the Diary spans 4-5 years.  13 to 17.
<MarkDude> Well that means it is not current then?
<seidos> it is...kind of disturbing to me, but others may find it amusing
<seidos> current, in a way.  as it is a window to my infantile psychology.
<MarkDude> Hmm, if I had a diary of when I was early 20s, most of it would be vague
<seidos> and since people aren't *that* different...
<MarkDude> Too much partying on my part
<MarkDude> 92-93 is kinda vague after Clinton did some stuff
<seidos> drugs, sex, and DNA
<seidos> great book
<seidos> i posted the diary i think more for myself than others.  reading through it was informative...
<seidos> perhaps even enlightening...a lot of craving at that age...i'm not even sure if the craving is diminshed now, i think to a degree, but not completely
<nhaines> seidos: what is your site?
<seidos> nhaines: http://fictionalphilosophy.org
<seidos> honesty is profrane, not sure why.  probably because the truth is.
<seidos> ooo dramatic.
<seidos> someone tweeted that ftp has max throughput of 400Mbit/s.  still not sure what package *they* are using.
<seidos> i'm getting about 7.2Mbit/s
<nhaines> FTP doesn't have a max throughput.
<nhaines> It'll be CPU and network bound.
<nhaines> seidos: what kind of file server are you trying to build?
<seidos> nhaines: i believe you won't be able to help.  thanks anyway.
<nhaines> As you wish.
<seidos> three more wishes
<seidos> :D
<seidos> immortality, bliss...power to help others :D D:
<seidos> not necessarily in that order
 * nhaines turns back toward his network file server appliance at Western Digital.
<MarkDude> Bliss is attainable for at least moments
<MarkDude> ALL of us have the power to help others
<MarkDude> immortality, on your own there :D
<seidos> i was speaking absolutely
 * MarkDude was attempting to speak poetically
<seidos> 1
<nhaines> These My Book Live units are basically 800MHz PowerPCs running Debian.
<nhaines> There's a lot of nice magic on them for the Dashboard (web UI) and so forth but underneath they're nice and solid.  I approve.
<seidos> why so serious?
<akk> Interesting that they chose PowerPC.
<nhaines> akk: yeah, when I get my own I'll have to install NetHack.
<pleia2> well, posterous is not so bad, tweet/dent/fb(ed?) the mt view hour in one simple email
<pleia2> and I'm happy our fb page is no longer a ghost town
<MarkDude> pleia2, have you looked at the metrics yet?
<MarkDude> If you are on FB and go to pges you admin
<pleia2> of course they can't just call it "metrics" you have to click "View Insights"
<paultag> DarkwingDuck: Happy Birthday!
<pleia2> and I only figured that out because it has a cute little graph next to the words
<pleia2> hey look, more now that we actively post again :)
<MarkDude> Yep, the age range graph is interesting
<pleia2> actually it's kind of boring :(
<pleia2> not surprising that the majority are 18-34
<pleia2> (yes MarkDude, I'm calling you OOOOOLD)
<pleia2> ;)
 * MarkDude ======== old
<MarkDude> He just looks good :D
 * seidos calls pleia2 beautiful
 * pleia2 calls seidos charming
 * seidos says thank you
<seidos> something must be wrong, nobody has ever called me "charming" >_<
 * MarkDude would most likely say you are chaarming too seidos 
<seidos> hmmm, how charming?
<seidos> like .000001 charm units?
<seidos> :|
<MarkDude>  You and ihertubuntu, - I dont normally say such things about dudes either
<seidos> so my Charisma stat is high?
<MarkDude> Well, like you would be invited to dinner with my Grndma,
<MarkDude> Sure, i guess you rolled those dice high
<seidos> hmmm, no, charming is more than Charisma
<MarkDude> How is your save vs fire dragons , btw?
<seidos> i think you are more charismatic than i am MarkDude
<seidos> MarkDude: it could probably be better
<MarkDude> Well sure, but I have more of a Jim Jones edge than you do
<seidos> er...the fact that you said "Jim Jones" makes it so
<MarkDude> Well I would say at least it is the perception
<seidos> i try to keep my Jim Jones in check
<seidos> everybody has it though, i'm sure...probably the nature of...being
<MarkDude> Of course, that is why I have the talk about drinking the Kool Aid
<MarkDude> Dont buy into that sort of stuff
<seidos> i think agility stat is higher than my strength stat, my wisdom stat is higher than my intelligence stat...charisma is higher than constitution
<MarkDude> And thattalk is all about how to avoid such things, anyway
<seidos> i'm drinking sugary water.  it is not laced with cyanide.  this is good.
 * MarkDude thinks you have Enlightenment, and yet are still searching for it
<aaditya> Did someone say dragons?
<seidos> MarkDude: i still have uncertainty.  i still have craving.
<seidos> perhaps you see something that i don't
<seidos> aaditya: red dragons?
<seidos> i need a blue dragon for my red dragon
<aaditya> ok, someone did.
<seidos> ah, it was "fire dragon"
<seidos> so "water dragon" is a blue dragon
<seidos> there aren't enough water dragons
<MarkDude> seidos, the Buddha had cravings and uncertainty
<MarkDude> Whether you are the apprentice, journeyman, or Master, you must always chop wood and carry water
<seidos> MarkDude: so you say
<MarkDude> Not just me
<seidos> how could anyone know this?  i am uncertain of your assertion that he had cravings and uncertainty
<MarkDude> Some that are actually Enlightened  have said so
<MarkDude> He said so
<seidos> i am uncertain of their enlightenment
<seidos> i am uncertain that he said so
<MarkDude> Well, I am uncertain at least 100%  that George Washington existed
<MarkDude> I mean where is the proof
<seidos> i am certain that George Washington lived
<MarkDude> How?
<MarkDude> Proof?
<seidos> there is some faith involved, but not an absurd amount.
<seidos> there is physical evidence of his existence
<seidos> his teeth are probably in a museum somewhere
<seidos> false teeth
<seidos> flossing is good for the teeth.  longevity for more practice
<MarkDude> Just because he is on some of my money?
<MarkDude> A leap of faith- a small one is needed to not have ANY doubts he existed
<seidos> because there is physical evidence, like his signature on documents
<seidos> what physical evidence is there that the Buddha said he still experienced craving after his enlightenment?
<MarkDude> Well how do I know what they are comparing his sig to is legot
<MarkDude> legit
<MarkDude> Finding ways to create doubt is not always a skill
<MarkDude> Life creates roadblocks, no need to create extras of your own
<seidos> that isn't the point.  we are discussing the objective truth of whether or not Buddha had craving and uncertainty.  i say an enlightened being wouldn't.
<seidos> either he did or didn't.  you say he did.  i say if he did, then what is enlightenment?
<rww> five pounds of flax
<seidos> 0
<seidos> MarkDude: ah, i think we should use the word "tanha".  "craving" isn't necessarily "unwholesome".
<seidos> there is no single word in english for "unwholesome craving".
<seidos> afaik
<seidos> 5#*flax
<MarkDude> Well yes, partially my oint
<MarkDude> we crave food, water, shelter, etc
<seidos> is craving food, water, shelter unwholesome?  i don't believe so.
<seidos> hmmm, craving is an interesting word.  it is teetering on the line of good and bad.
<seidos> perhaps needing food, water, and shelter aren't unwholesome...but craving isn't necessarily what we need.
<seidos> tough one
<seidos> language barrier
<MarkDude> Craving things that sustain us is most certainly needed
<seidos> i wouldn't mind not having craving for what is needed.
<seidos> but then i would die, which is not unlikely, ultimately.  of course, if it means coming back, then i would rather stick around and figure out a way not to come back
<jtatum> hope to see you folk in mountain view tonight
<jtatum> red rock is warm and indoors fyi ;)
<iheartubuntu> hi all. my dad is always trying to print large PDF files... 100+ pages... 10-30mb per pdf... we are having problems with the printing. the printer will sit 10 or 15 minutes before starting to print... most times only printing the first 5 or so pages.
<iheartubuntu> ive tried printing pages 1-10, then 11-20... and so on.. but that doesnt seem to work well anymore.
<nhaines> This may be a limitation of the printer itself.
<iheartubuntu> even tried installing adobe reader without much help.
<iheartubuntu> nhaines... thats my guess too. the printer is bottlenecking everything.
<nhaines> Sometimes printers don't handle large jobs very well, especially if the printer doesn't have a lot of memory.
<iheartubuntu> since it is a network capable printer, i removed it from the main computer and hooked it directly to the network... things got better for a while.
<iheartubuntu> now not much diff
<iheartubuntu> ive purchased ram for the printer, but three diff chips did not work in the printer
<iheartubuntu> if i recall  its a HP m2727 all in one laser
<iheartubuntu> my dad refuses to go back to windows :) he has been a happy ubuntu user for 3 years now and this is his only major complaint
<iheartubuntu> what would be your next move? testing a diff printer?
<nhaines> Test a different printer, but also test a different computer.
<nhaines> What version of Ubuntu is he running?
<iheartubuntu> 10.04 i believe, unless i upped him to 10.19
<iheartubuntu> errrr.....10.10
<iheartubuntu> lemme get the file and print it from my machine.
 * iheartubuntu thinks hes done this before with same results as Pops system
<pleia2> jtatum: I think I have to pass on tonight, aside from the rest of my massive todo list I have an americas board meeting 5-6 ...and it's raining (even if I get to the train station on time, the 20 minute walk there won't be pleasant!)
<jtatum> bummer. next time pleia2 :)
<pleia2> the mosthly board meeting conflict is quite unfortunate
<pleia2> and baylisa
<akk> Darn! But the weather definitely isn't nice for walking.
<kdub> rain? i hear the north is sending rain down our way
<aaditya> akk: run?
<aaditya> :P
<akk> aaditya: Go for it, see if you can talk pleia2 into it. :)
 * DarkwingDuck thwaps paulproteus 
<DarkwingDuck> BAH!
<paulproteus> Er, hi there!
<DarkwingDuck> sorr paulproteus tab fail
<paulproteus> (-:
 * DarkwingDuck thwaps paultag
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: happy birthday!
<DarkwingDuck> But, paultag left LOL
<DarkwingDuck> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> also lol @ running
<DarkwingDuck> running?
<aaditya> Happy Birthday DarkwingDuck!
<kdub> nhaines: are speakers still needed for ubucon?
<DarkwingDuck> thank yee
<nhaines> kdub: we have 6 but if you want to be a backup that works.  :)
<kdub> hrmmm, I dunno, I'd have to think of something to talk about thats interesting to beginner/casual folks
<pleia2> wow, I completely forgot to tell my boss I'm speaking
<pleia2> he gave me the day off anyway, but now it'll be even better
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-18
<iheartubuntu> Happy Birthday DarkwingDuck and I wish you prosperity & happiness!
<DarkwingDuck> :) thanks
<iheartubuntu> so whats darkwingduck doing on a nice birthday nite like this?
<nUboon2Age> I'm early over at Red Rock Coffee for Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View (7pm); Details & optional RSVP: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/693/detail/ akk, aaditya, crashsystems, crashsystems1,  esrms, jamalta, jedahan, jiboumans, outofjungle, rbarot_,  Yasumoto, YokoZar
<nUboon2Age> my birthday is on Sunday DarkwingDuck, iheartubuntu
<nUboon2Age> :-)
<seidos> happy unbirthday everybody.  except you DarkwingDuck
<iheartubuntu> can i be there in spirit
<iheartubuntu> went out to an nice place on valentines, but found a big ole hair in the bruschetta
<iheartubuntu> yuck
<iheartubuntu> happy Bday to nuboon2age
<iheartubuntu> :)
<nUboon2Age> ty iheartubuntu
<nUboon2Age> i'll count you here in spirit iheartubuntu.  at some point in the future i want to start streaming from Ubuntu Hours so you could join us virtually.
<nUboon2Age> lots of people could join us virtually iheartubuntu
<nUboon2Age> are you part of the San Diego Ubuntu Hour effort, iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> no, im near pasadena
<iheartubuntu> r you in SD?
<iheartubuntu> i cant wait to meet everyone at scale
<nUboon2Age> no i'm in Silicon Valley (ie. San Jose)
<iheartubuntu> my hopes are to learn more and get an ubuntu hour going here in the los angeles mountain foothills cities... pasadena, monrovia and claremont. possibly a rotating ubuntu hour
<nUboon2Age> so do you go to the Ubuntu hours that nhaines does iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> no. its a long drive
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i went to caltech to watch stephen hawking speak
<iheartubuntu> id consider it if my wife knew how to drive
<seidos> maybe we should meet at the UCLA lug one day, you might like it there
<iheartubuntu> it would take us like 1.5 hrs by car bc of the traffic.
<iheartubuntu> no traffic would be like 30 min
<nUboon2Age> really there's very little to it besides just being willing to share your enthusiasm for Ubuntu or Linux or FLOSS in general iheartubuntu
<seidos> i'd drive to SD, but i can't justify the gas $
<iheartubuntu> seidos. im looking into the cal tech one again
<nUboon2Age> maybe you and seidos could get one going iheartubuntu(?)
<iheartubuntu> im foaming at the mouth nuboon2age
<seidos> iheartubuntu: the campus was pretty cool, but i don't think i'll go again.  you should check out the UCLA LUG.  they have a nkiga or something.
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu hour is how often?
<akk> As often as you feel like doing it.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i'd like to have an ubuntu hour in my living room, but this house isn't mine :|
<nUboon2Age> usually i try to do it once a month iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> hahaa
<iheartubuntu> its ubuntu 24/7 for me
<nUboon2Age> akk:  you joining us this evening ma'am?
<akk> nUboon2Age: Yep, I'll be there ... just hangin' out waiting for 7.
<nUboon2Age> akk: i'm over there now holding tables.
<akk> Wow, early!
<seidos> i updated the colors on my site.  nothing fancy:  http://fictionalphilosophy.org
<akk> Maybe we'll head over a bit early, then.
<nUboon2Age> early for once, yup! :-)
<seidos> used a little css even :)
<nUboon2Age> and between me and jtatum we got at least a little pr going for this one akk.
<akk> Okay, we're heading over. Seeya in 10 min or so (depending on how long the line is for coffee downstairs).
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: are you going to make it tonight?
<nhaines> Ubuntu 10.04.2 is released.  \o/
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: no, sorry, too busy + rain
<pleia2> add me to the "there in spirit" crowd though :)
<iheartubuntu> rain could never stop a russian in moscow. nor sleet nor snow. they are like postal workers practically!
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I'm a spoiled american white girl, not a russian! ;) it's cold out there
<iheartubuntu> heck, its cold in los angeles at 65 degrees!!!
<iheartubuntu> i guess that makes me a baby
<pleia2> it's 47 here
<pleia2> the rain has stopped for the moment, but it was pouring earlier
<iheartubuntu> good thing i didnt go up for valentines
<seidos> is it windy pleia2 ?  it was windy earlier when i was outside
<nUboon2Age> added pleia2. :-)
<nUboon2Age> it cold here too pleia2
<seidos> which made it feel colder than 65 iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> im at cal state uni of los angeles now... its friggin cold outside
<seidos> i've hung out at csula.
<seidos> i did a job there when i used to work in A/V
<iheartubuntu> im in the library pretending im studying
<MarkDude> splinter Lindependence hour going well - we are starting the game of life
<MarkDude> Next one will not insect with another hour
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: ???  i don't understand.  are you at a Lindependence Hour right now?
<nUboon2Age> insect?
<iheartubuntu> dont get buggy on us markdude!
<akk> I went to csula for a while too.
<iheartubuntu> they r doing a ton of constructon here on new buildings.
<iheartubuntu> guess the massive increase in tuition is helping them :|
<iheartubuntu> although the library looks like hell
<iheartubuntu> (smells like it too)
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i should meet you there some time.  that would be a great place for an ubuntu hour.  i wanted to have one at csulb, but i believe their wifi isn't open.  is their wifi open iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> nope.
<jledbetter> jtatum is almost there nUboon2Age
<seidos> :|
<iheartubuntu> it might be posible to get some free codes at the library
<iheartubuntu> im using my wifes login info
<iheartubuntu> im here monday nites from 6-8
<seidos> i should probably check with the cecs department at csulb.  it's weird they don't have a LUG
<iheartubuntu> and thursdays from 6-10
<seidos> or an UUG :P
<iheartubuntu> whats an UUG
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, yes
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i am being snarky.  ubuntu user group (as opposed to "LoCo")
<MarkDude> at Panera breead in Fremont
<iheartubuntu> sounds good to me :)
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i'll shoot for mon.  if that doesn't happen, then thursday.  i would need to find parking, though.  cool thing about csulb is i can park at the ralphs and walk to campus.
<seidos> i believe campuses aren't very keen on visitors
<iheartubuntu> i paid $3 for 4 hours
<seidos> ah, all right.
<iheartubuntu> or i can give you an expired one and park up against a wall so they are too lazy to get out and check :)
<iheartubuntu> Its $1 for an hour and 15, or $2 for 2.5 hr
<seidos> hmmm, if i get a ticket, i wonder if they report that to the dmv
<seidos> that isn't too bad, not something i can do very often right now, though
<iheartubuntu> check your pre 1982 pennies... they are now worth 3 cents :)
<seidos> i left a lot of my change in SF
<seidos> heh
<iheartubuntu> nickels are now worth 7.3 cents. expect the gov to make cheap ones soon
<seidos> i told a guy there that "change comes from within"
<iheartubuntu> dont tell me he ate it
<seidos> how are nickels worth 7.3 cents?  because the material?
<iheartubuntu> yah
<seidos> worth 7.3 cents, but who could i sell them to?
<iheartubuntu> get enough of them and im sure you can find someone. but dont try to sell until they reach 10 cents. it will be easy to sell em then
<iheartubuntu> give it a year
<seidos> er, okay
<iheartubuntu> the nickel and copper are worth more than the 5 cents face value
<seidos> i won't have access to them in awhile anyway
<seidos> not until i drive back up north
<iheartubuntu> its no diff than a silver dollar. $1 facw value but worth $30 bucks
<seidos> which i'll only do if i can stay up there
<pleia2> seidos: it was very windy earlier this week, but today it's not so bad
<seidos> pleia2: 1
<seidos> it feels colder here than up north for some reason
<seidos> probably because i don't dress as warm
<seidos> and i was riding a bike around, maybe.
<seidos> i was doing more yoga too...
<jtatum> brr
<iheartubuntu> seidos... how will you get to campus here
<iheartubuntu> will we see u at scale?
<iheartubuntu> im not happy that CSULA blocks me from using any accts in pidgin
<iheartubuntu> im forced to find online alternatives
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i plan on being there fri
<iheartubuntu> scale?
<seidos> yes
<iheartubuntu> cool
<iheartubuntu> :-)
<iheartubuntu> traffic wont be fun
<seidos> scale reminds me of mountain climbing
<seidos> i wanted to go to this place that has a mountain climbing wall in signal hill
<seidos> i think it'll be worse where you're at.  maybe we can carpool somehow and make it better
<seidos> i'm not sure where i'll be on friday, either Downey or Los Angeles
 * iheartubuntu ripped arm out of socket mountain climbing
 * seidos has a look of horror on his face
<jtatum> unintentionally, i hope
<seidos> drat, can't create a ln between two computers
<seidos> cerrano chilis are hot...and yet i still eat them
<nhaines> Serrano?
<seidos> serrano?
<seidos> okay, contest, who can be the most pedantic over the next 5 min...ready...go
<seidos> oK some1 say something
<rww> something
<rww> i win!
<seidos> no you don't
<seidos> i win!
<seidos> ...
<seidos> 4:59 left
 * seidos laughs alone
 * seidos puts on the stone of shame
<jledbetter> so odd :)
<seidos> so even :(
<seidos> i <3 prunes
<jledbetter> Oh boy.
<seidos> hey, it is serrano.  i wonder why i thought it was spelled cerrano.
<seidos> Oh girl.
<seidos> game over \o/
<iheartubuntu> something
<iheartubuntu> sorry, cute girl across library. very distracted here
<seidos> iheartubuntu: your girlfriend showed up?
<iheartubuntu> wifey is in class
<rww> :\
<jledbetter> :/
<seidos> ah, married.
<iheartubuntu> i cant help girls walkign by!
<seidos> i'm telling.
<seidos> heh, it's okay, she's probably worse
<jledbetter> wtf
<iheartubuntu> ohhhhhh
<rww> you can help making awkward comments in IRC about it?
<iheartubuntu> sorry
<seidos> what?!  nah, she probably isn't.  i'm just messing.
<seidos> it's biological...
<iheartubuntu> u r
<seidos> all comments on irc are awkward
 * iheartubuntu kills chat
<seidos> that's why it's so fun!  \o/
 * seidos runs around like a...moo
<rww> s/fun/disproportionately lacking in the demographics you make awkward comments about/ ;P
<seidos> iheartubuntu: they are just mad that you got to see a highly symmetrical organic nanobot
<seidos> rww: you lost me at s
 * seidos reads comment several times to try to get the point
<iheartubuntu> hey wife just got an A on midterm. she kicks more butt than anyone i know (including mine)
<seidos> iheartubuntu: scary, right?
<seidos> rww: i still don't get it. :(
<seidos> would someone please help me with this stone?
<iheartubuntu> do not leave any stone unturned. ancient chinese proverb
<rww> #ubuntu-us-ca, a summary:
<rww> < iheartubuntu> some comment about "girls"!
<rww> some time later!
<rww> < MarkDude> Why do no women use IRC?!
<seidos> ermmm.  okay.
<seidos> so fems don't like dudes that find fems attractive?
<iheartubuntu> i would not be offended in any way if a girl saw some hot guy bending over at forever 21 there on market st.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i was with you until the "bending over" bit
<iheartubuntu> i'll promise not to make gender observances from now on.
<iheartubuntu> *hot* gender ovservances that is
<jledbetter> sigh
<seidos> however, i owe you $0.07 for "comic consulting" fees
<iheartubuntu> 7 cents?
<iheartubuntu> did i say something thats trademarked?
<rww> iheartubuntu: Unlike you, women are systematically marginalized and objectified in tech communities, and do not have whole heaps of privilege to make them feel secure.
<jledbetter> rww, Thank you.
<iheartubuntu> im sorry if i have offended you.
<iheartubuntu> or anyone
<jledbetter> Accepted. I was feeling more uncomfortable than offended. But that was me, personally.
<iheartubuntu> all women are cute in there own ways
<seidos> eh, everyone is beautiful.  some people choose not to be.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: you lost me at "cute".
<iheartubuntu> like when seidos doesnt shower for instance?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: smelling makes me less beautiful?  :(
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> it does when i smell!
<seidos> actually, i shower daily.  washing of clothes...different story.
<iheartubuntu> did you read about the guy in toronto who wore the dame jeans for 15 motnhs straight?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: pheremones.  beware the Darth Vader.
 * seidos is *not* Darth Vader.  you are.
<iheartubuntu> jledbetter - i heartily apologize.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: that's a bit extreme.  i go about a week or two with external layer
<iheartubuntu> anyhow, the report was that there were no more funky bugs in the crotch area after 15 months as there was after 2 months
<iheartubuntu> my wife is interested in ubuntu
<seidos> iheartubuntu: is "funky bugs" a biological term?
<iheartubuntu> she has used it for over a year now at work
<seidos> my friend is not
<iheartubuntu> but she is quick to point out the problems (all too quick)
<seidos> she is not a girl, and we are not married.
<iheartubuntu> what is the females name
<iheartubuntu> does she use ubuntu? or mac? wind?
<iheartubuntu> oze
<seidos> heh, i whine too much about ubuntu, just like i whined about microsloth.  had no idea how much work is involved.
<seidos> fems.
<seidos> her name is Juli
<seidos> what's your wife's name iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> anya
<seidos> anya, interesting name.  i've never heard it before.
<iheartubuntu> she is about 10x smarter than i am. as ive clearly detailed here tonite
<seidos> i am interested in prunes.  but i finshed the ones in my bowl :(
<seidos> eh, well, i dunno.  my friend was definitely smarter in high school.  she got like 300 points higher than me on the sat, particularly math.
<iheartubuntu> you have not seen the cartoon movie anastasia?
<seidos> never
<iheartubuntu> anya is short for anna
<iheartubuntu> either way she is still smarter
<seidos> maybe i should.  i'm currently working through a few of the 80's he-man episodes.  i wasn't allowed to watch it growing up
<iheartubuntu> WHAT???
<iheartubuntu> master of the universe
<seidos> i knew an anna in high school.  i think she was jewish.  she didn't go by anya.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: MOTU  heh
<rww> MOTU: we make packages and fight crime
<iheartubuntu> ohh, no markdude, this chat is coming ever so close to the nazi ending again
 * seidos is still wearing the stone of shame
<seidos> the stone of triump is far too heavy
<jtatum> what in the world is going on here
<seidos> but, he-man will have to wait.  i just acquired some techno music.  i'm going to try dancing to it.
<iheartubuntu> do you draw heman characters on colleg ruled paper?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: haha.  no, i probably should.  they look easy to draw
<rww> jtatum: I think there's something in the water.
<iheartubuntu> he-men and techno
<iheartubuntu> i dont drink fluoride
<jledbetter> Full moon
<jtatum> rain=chaos
<iheartubuntu> it could be the absinte i have in my flask
<iheartubuntu> absinthe
<seidos> you lost me at absinthe
<rww> jledbetter: that might be it.
<iheartubuntu> whoops. one mispelling and it becomes the fake stuff
<iheartubuntu> i have dual flasks too
<iheartubuntu> AND it could be the moon
 * iheartubuntu an awkward silence fills the air
<iheartubuntu> thaqt was kinda rogue-esk wasnt it
 * iheartubuntu does 7 points of damage to seidos
<seidos> run, don't walk
<seidos> i had a flask once.  back when i used to drink
<seidos> iheartubuntu: ^
<iheartubuntu> me too
<iheartubuntu> jledbetter - what program do you use to edit html? have you heard of bluegriffon?
<iheartubuntu> btw, i was completely joking about the two dualing flasks
<seidos> i wrote my site in gedit.  and it shows :)
<seidos> but i still &#9829 it
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, I have heard of bluegriffon. I use gedit, eclipse, or anjuta
<nhaines> &#9829; ?
<iheartubuntu> not dreamweaver with wine?
<iheartubuntu> i have had a ton of problems with dreamweaver in wine.
<seidos> i want to make the robot cool again
 * seidos does the robot
<jledbetter> I haven't used Dreamweaver in a while and usually only when a client needs it.
 * pleia2 is inspired and puts on the anastasia movie
<seidos> nhaines: you had your chance at 20:00
<iheartubuntu> no absinthe and movies at same time please.
<iheartubuntu> i thought anastasia was a disney movie, but its not
<iheartubuntu> very well done
<pleia2> nope, it's not, still good tough
<pleia2> though
<iheartubuntu> tangled is now in my top 1o i think
<iheartubuntu> below beauty and the beast of course
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> library kicking me out in 15 :(
<pleia2> tangled was good
<iheartubuntu> the white horse reminded me of my dog
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> she is a crazy min pin
<pleia2> I actually have this movie on dvd, but playing it on netflix is easier, how sad is that?
<iheartubuntu> haaa
<iheartubuntu> wait, netflix in ubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> or on a box
<pleia2> tv
 * iheartubuntu has been complaining to my electric company over the new smart meters
<iheartubuntu> they do not even have UL listing certification
<iheartubuntu> have been cuasing me headaches (literally)
<pleia2> what are they?
<iheartubuntu> electric meters
<pleia2> how do electric meters give you headaches?
<iheartubuntu> they are being replaced here in calif with digital ones that send out signals every 20 seconds
 * seidos can't do the robot fast.  man, dancing to techno is a great workout
<iheartubuntu> one might not be a big deal, but when you have millions of them, it creates a radiowave swarm
<iheartubuntu> potentially hazardous to your health.
<iheartubuntu> massive solar flares lately... i heard chinese communications were hit pretty good today
<pleia2> ah
<seidos> i went outside to look yesterday, but didn't see anything
<seidos> haha this song is epic.  "bass hunter - welcome to rainbow"
 * iheartubuntu1 has entered the freezing cold of outside seating
<iheartubuntu1> boten anna by basshunter is xcellent
<iheartubuntu1> song
<nhaines> That song is nutso.
<iheartubuntu1> a friend of mine is doing some  techno songs lately. he made his fame with reggae music, but his recent techno hitsd have sweeped europe
<iheartubuntu1> he is finally getting paid well from the royalty checks coming from overseas
<seidos> nhaines: you've heard it before?
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: that's great for him?
<seidos> :|
<seidos> he probably didn't use ubuntu :(
<iheartubuntu1> royalties is usually great yes
<iheartubuntu1> he uses software called protools
<iheartubuntu1> its REALLY expensive
<iheartubuntu1> Ardour is very similar
<seidos> yeah, protools i've heard of
<seidos> i could probably lay some decent vocals, but i need a decent mic.
<seidos> but beats and stuff, i can't even get ardour to work
<nhaines> seidos: yup.
<seidos> ah
<seidos> please don't beat me up
<pleia2> hi violajack :)
<pleia2> nice to see you here!
<jtatum> greetings violajack_
<violajack_> hi
<iheartubuntu1> seidos u can lay some vocals? what kind if music?
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: i dunno.
<seidos> i made two songs.
<seidos> the stuff that i came up with i think is like folk rock or something
<iheartubuntu1> serious?
<seidos> yeah, like what's his name...errr...bob dylan maybe
<iheartubuntu1> youtube link please? :)
<seidos> i can send you the lyrics.  i don't think i have them anymore.
<iheartubuntu1> np
<seidos> well, tell me where to get a decent mic.
<seidos> i went to the local music shop and they didn't rent m-audio boxes
<iheartubuntu1> im trying to figure the same
<iheartubuntu1> i want to do an ubuntu commercial
<iheartubuntu1> will use blankets on the walls in my washroom :)
<iheartubuntu1> now need a mic
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: that's a good idea.  yeah, i made a youtube video, if you want to see how bad my mic is.  or the driver :|
<iheartubuntu1> pleia2 i fell asleep watching anastasia :)
<iheartubuntu1> go for it
<iheartubuntu1> i did a youtube vid and got a friend to mic the words to sound like paris hilton :)
<seidos> iheartubuntu1: http://www.youtube.com/user/kwdemarest
<seidos> from memory, should work
<seidos> i want to try streaming my own videos.  music seems to be pretty fast.
<iheartubuntu1> mic is from webcam?
<iheartubuntu1> gotta love these netbook battery times
<iheartubuntu1> im 3/4 down an still have like 2 hrs to go
<iheartubuntu1> anyone keep an eye on what chinas next 5 year plan is?
<iheartubuntu1> have they released that info?
<iheartubuntu1> im sure internet will be part of it somehow
<iheartubuntu1> hello fashiongirl
<seidos> what's going on?!
<iheartubuntu1> shutting down here
<iheartubuntu1> packing bags
<iheartubuntu1> didnt buy stocks i wanted to :(
<crashsystems> foo.foo.foo.x/24?
 * crashsystems wishes he had a dollar for all the times he typed 'foo' while at work
<crashsystems> oops, wring channel
<iheartubuntu1> :)
<seidos> stocks?  in this economy?  insanity.
<iheartubuntu1> im up 5% so far this year
<iheartubuntu1> did u know china bought 600k acres in colorado last year?
<iheartubuntu1> they just clsed a deal for another 900k acres
<iheartubuntu1> thats 1.5 mill acres china owns of the usa now
<iheartubuntu1> they have a massive need for natural gas resources
 * seidos shrugs
<seidos> it's not for me
<iheartubuntu1> china is also going to build 10 new nuke plants... buy uranium stocks like CCJ
<iheartubuntu1> intel gets 88% of its income from overseas. even if usa has probs, intel still does fine, and they pay dividends too.
<iheartubuntu1> im looking into redhat amd and intel lately
<iheartubuntu1> FFIV is big on cloud computing
<iheartubuntu1> GRISM is a nice free stock app in the reps by the way
<iheartubuntu1> stocks are gambling for sure
<iheartubuntu1> youre basically placing educated bets
<seidos> i'm not a gambler.  my conscience forbids i bet, unless it's for something wholesome.
<seidos> i've owned stocks in the past.  but they aren't for me anymore.
<seidos> well, i don't have any money anymore :)
<iheartubuntu1> theres always the racetrack :) its more fun than anything
<seidos> been there, done that.
<seidos> thankfully, didn't buy the t-shirt.
<iheartubuntu1> and the horses are so beautiful
<iheartubuntu1> im surprised you havent done any commercials and acting
<seidos> i suspect the race track pours money into things i would rather not be funded
<seidos> wish i never went
<seidos> commercials and acting?  that's kind of funny.
<seidos> don't you have to be connected for that to happen?
<iheartubuntu1> youre right
<iheartubuntu1> its worth a try tho
<iheartubuntu1> you can model jewelry with your hands if you are uncomfortable in front of camera. like george costanza :)
<seidos> i've tried.  if i knew where to get some gigs, i might try.  i dunno, don't think i'm edgy looking enough.
<iheartubuntu1> you look like a rugged seafaring captain who could pull in 5 million a movie
<seidos> my hands aren't as nice looking as george costanza's
<iheartubuntu1> george does have nice hands
<iheartubuntu1> when theres no shrinkage
<seidos> thanks for the compliment.  i don't own a boat :(
<seidos> i'm a captain of...my notebook!
<iheartubuntu1> heck yah!
<iheartubuntu1> basshunter is the captain of our mind?
<seidos> so fictionalphilosophy.org is port
<seidos> :P
 * seidos sails to iheartubuntu.com
<seidos> captain of our mind...you better inquire on your religion for that one.
<iheartubuntu1> scary thing... when i cant remember somrthing i pull it up on my computer. so my comp is basically part of my  brain now
<seidos> there's The Flying Spaghetti Monster Religion, Buddhism, Christianity, and Church of the Subgenius
<seidos> yeah, i try to avoid that...but it's like impossible
<iheartubuntu1> are those all albums?
<iheartubuntu1> the first one sounds like a beatles album
<iheartubuntu1> see ya!
<seidos> heh.  as long as i'm not Jon Lennin.  may peace be upon him...and us.
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - has anastasia run its course?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> now to head toward bed with tea and book (well, nook)
<iheartubuntu> can you put pdfs on a nook?
<iheartubuntu> i wonder how they would look , or be all distorted
 * iheartubuntu is regretting iphone purchase
<pleia2> ones I've loaded up look ok unless there are lots of pictures
<iheartubuntu> do you have to zoom in and zoom out because the pdf font is fixed?
 * iheartubuntu found out that etrade has an app for android :(
<pleia2> no, it's smart enough to read pdfs in their native form, so they wrap and stuff
<pleia2> anyway, good night
<iheartubuntu> nite
<iheartubuntu> i found one site will give me $175 for my phone. but i need to find an android now.
 * iheartubuntu arrives with tail tucked between legs
<iheartubuntu> i will try later to exchange my iphone for android. i like the samsung captivate. dont know if att will go for it tho
<iheartubuntu> its been two months now
 * seidos arrives on his ship
<iheartubuntu> ahoy matie!
<iheartubuntu> aarrrrggggh
<seidos> what kind of captain can't tie knots?!
<seidos> the dread pirate roberts
<iheartubuntu> a nuaghty captain
<iheartubuntu> ??
<iheartubuntu> ok, i better stop early
<seidos> a dumb-brain captain
<iheartubuntu> whatever you do, dont splash easy off on your face. it burns like nothing ive felt before
<seidos> easy off?  what's in that?  i don't think i've used it before
<iheartubuntu> its an oven cleaner
<iheartubuntu> im using it at work on a machine
<seidos> probably an acid
<seidos> huh
<seidos> might work on warts
<iheartubuntu> actually i think it might have lie in it
<seidos> freedom of information probably would lead to anarchy...
<seidos> if everyone was uber intelligent, what use would government be for?
<akk> Herding cats.
<iheartubuntu> lye?
<iheartubuntu> lie?
<seidos> probably to keep uber intelligent group 0 from taking advantage of uber intelligent group 1
<akk> uber intelligent people tend not to be all that good at getting organized and getting large group projects done.
<seidos> lies are bad.
<seidos> lye, can be useful
<seidos> akk: does that mean they aren't uber intelligent?
<iheartubuntu> i like cats
<seidos> i like animals
<seidos> i'm an animal
<seidos> you're an animal
<seidos> craaaaap!
<iheartubuntu> cats are well organized
<iheartubuntu> even my dog is intelligent
<seidos> even the Universe is intelligent
<seidos> like...this cup for instance
<iheartubuntu> 12mb PDF would not work on my dads system, in fact on any ubuntu system it would not print. i have one system here that dual boots with windows and was able to print the 110 page pdf (image intensive pages) without a prob. i notice windows takes each page and does some stuff to it like flattening the page, saving one page into memory before printing it, etc. i dont see ubuntu printing doing this.
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if its adobe reader that does that work? we have adobe reader for ubuntu, which did not work.
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if i should file a bug. anytime my dad has work related pdfs we get from customers with drawings and so on... with more than say 20 pages, the printing just wont go through.
<DarkwingDuck> What is the error that it gives?
<iheartubuntu> it just doesnt print out the pdf
<iheartubuntu> ive even tried printing pages 1-5, 6-10 etc just a few at a time and that doesnt even work
<iheartubuntu> even one at a time
<DarkwingDuck> Huh...
<pleia2> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/special-events/ubucon woo schedule for ubucon
<iheartubuntu> should i start up pdf reader through a terminal and see if i get any errors?
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of Ubucon i got to get my bio out to nhaines
<pleia2> yes, you do!
<pleia2> and a pretty picture
<iheartubuntu> i know where i'll be on friday :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> a pretty picture... i don't know if those even exist...
<seidos> iheartubuntu: what version of ubuntu?  what version of evince?  i'd create a bug if you're using 10.04
<seidos> and if you haven't upgraded evince or anything
<iheartubuntu> 10.10
<iheartubuntu> but we haver always had this prob
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: oh, did you get around to adding our website to the full sheet printout?
<pleia2> I should get a new color version printed for the table
<iheartubuntu> evince, adobe reader, etc
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 i beleive so
<seidos> iheartubuntu: do you have a 10.04 system you can try it on?
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/ubuntu-ca-flyer.png
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yay, thanks!
<iheartubuntu> also PDF and SVG
<iheartubuntu> should i change the cd sleeve?
<iheartubuntu> the URL near the CA logo?
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/ubuntu-ca-cdsleeve.png
<pleia2> maybe just pull the orange from around "ubuntu"
<pleia2> make ubuntu in black
<iheartubuntu> what about the info sheet
<iheartubuntu> http://iheartubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-ca/ubuntu-ca-infosheet.png
<pleia2> info sheet looks, good, can you do a B&W version too? Just replace the color logo with the B&W one from http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/info-sheet-california.svg
<pleia2> I still have about 10 pages in the old font printed
<iheartubuntu> you want logo in bw?
<pleia2> hmm, actually, maybe we want to swap the wiki page for our website now?
<pleia2> yeah, color printing is expensive
<iheartubuntu> thats what im thinkin
<iheartubuntu> you can always print color pages in b/w no?
<pleia2> yeah, but it doesn't look as nice
<iheartubuntu> my laser has no choice :)
<pleia2> our B&W logo was designed for B&W printing :)
<iheartubuntu> i'll get this done by midnight tonite.
<pleia2> woohoo
<pleia2> thanks iheartubuntu!
<iheartubuntu> machine is broken at work
<iheartubuntu> all time devoted to that monster right now
<pleia2> no rush, just let me know if you need help
<iheartubuntu> your wish is my command
<iheartubuntu> we must get the ewoks on board before its too late
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> had some sunlight yesterday. was NICE day in socal... its now looking scary outside
<pleia2> it's been pretty gloomy here all week
<pleia2> even had some flooding on the bay side
<iheartubuntu> any changes or new files i do i will post to my ubuntu-us-ca folder
<iheartubuntu> flooding?
<pleia2> http://blogs.kqed.org/climatewatch/2011/02/17/storm-surges-and-king-tides/
<iheartubuntu> gordon michael scallion was right! next, california will fall off into the pacific
<iheartubuntu> im stocked up on food, just in case the big one arrives
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> i'll still take it over snow or hurricanes or tornados
<pleia2> http://abclocal.go.com/kgo/story?section=weather&id=7965591 looks to be a better story about it
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 i dont remember which museum it was, and it was years ago, but i recall a museum in SF bay area that had simulated earthquakes. a big platform where 20 poeple could stand on and then the floor would shift around.
<pleia2> hehe, neat
<iheartubuntu> i want to say it was exploratorium, but i also remember a gary larson far side exibition and headed there instead :)
<pleia2> I haven't been to the exploratorium yet
<iheartubuntu> WHAT?
<iheartubuntu> it makes for a nice day out... well, not in the rain
<pleia2> there are about 324323 awesome museums in SF
<pleia2> plus events
<iheartubuntu> I was there last May.
<pleia2> it's on my list :)
<seidos> best thing in SF is GG park
<iheartubuntu> i wanted to do the egyptian special in GGP but was too busy walking around. the park is huge... spent most of the day there
<pleia2> I haven't been to the The Walt Disney Family Museum either
<iheartubuntu> nevr heard of it
<seidos> it would be even cooler if they grew fruit in that park
<pleia2> it's new
<seidos> plums!
<pleia2> or SFMoMA (and that's like a block from my home)
<pleia2> so many museums, not enough weekends :)
<akk> It's a hard place to be bored in. :)
<pleia2> plus my boyfriend gets easily musuemed out, last weekend we went to the street car museum but only because we were having lunch nearby and it's only a tiny museum (just one room)
<akk> There are plenty of non-museum things to do too.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> tons of events and festivals
<pleia2> plus I need to go grocery shopping and clean my home from time to time ;)
<iheartubuntu> LA moma sucks. the SF one was quality
<seidos> SF is very sophisticated.  what is the merger of sophistication and good, high energy, vibes?
<seidos> such a thing doesn't appear to exist...anywhere
<iheartubuntu> moonlights newest version released yesterday does not fix major league soccers video problems in linux :(
<iheartubuntu> big weather front headed towards L.A. 4pm... right at rush hour, getting stronger by 8pm. yuk. good thing i fertilized :)
<seidos> should be able to stream the video into totem
<seidos> :|
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if user agent switcher will help me in FF
<iheartubuntu> nope
<seidos> are you using beta 4 iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> beta 4?
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> its listed as 3.99.01
<seidos> how do you like it?  i'm using chromium...it's snappier i believe
<iheartubuntu> confused
<iheartubuntu> chromium yes, moonlight no
<seidos> er, i don't use moonlight
<seidos> i have read moon *knight* comics though
<seidos> i like the integrated search of chromium in the address bar
<seidos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_Knight
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know where i can get a decent android phone for a decent price? no contract & must work with att.
<iheartubuntu> wow $300 or more on ebay
<seidos> $0?  no.  can't say that i do.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-19
<ishimeru> Good evening everyone.
<jtatum> hi
<ishimeru> Erm...so yeah i'm new here
<ishimeru> Just wanted to see what was going on in here
<jtatum> well, it's friday night. and apparently that means dead silence :)
<jtatum> but speaking generally, it's social chat with ubuntu mixed in
<ishimeru> Wait, tryin' to say people have lives?
<ishimeru> Oh I see
<ishimeru> Well hello, sir
<jtatum> maybe other people. i'm at work and will probably be here quite late :)
<ishimeru> Awesome
<jtatum> greetings and welcome
<ishimeru> Thank you
<jtatum> what part of the state are you in?
<ishimeru> OC
<ishimeru> You?
<jtatum> ah nice. silicon valley. aka cold rainsville
<ishimeru> Oh nice
<jtatum> i understand it's raining down there too but it can't be this cold
<ishimeru> It's raining here too
<ishimeru> haha yeah
<ishimeru> So yeah...
<ishimeru> lol
<ishimeru> I have recently returned to IRC _and_ Linux
<jtatum> ah neat
<jtatum> how'd you find us?
<ishimeru> Just lumbering around the ubuntu site last week
<ishimeru> noticed there are local groups
<ishimeru> also noticed one of the coolest things i will be attending
<ishimeru> SCALE
<jtatum> ah awesome! a lot of california team folks are going to be there. i unfortunately will not.
<erichammond> ishimeru: Lots of us will be at SCALE
<ishimeru> Oh nice. Yeah i saw you guys have a booth?
<jtatum> if you're using ubuntu, i'd like to encourage you to sign up for our mailing list :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ca
<ishimeru> Sure!
<ishimeru> I gotcha on ye old Twitter already
<jtatum> ah great. pleia2 is the twitter..er...
<jtatum> and one of the team leaders.
<ishimeru> ok cool
<ishimeru> zOMG its a girl!?
<ishimeru> kidding
<ishimeru> oh whoa...kudos to her for grabbing Princessleia.com
<DarkwingDuck> ishimeru: you will e at scale? Sweet
<DarkwingDuck> e/be
<ishimeru> Yes
 * DarkwingDuck grumbles
<DarkwingDuck> I hate writing bios
<ishimeru> Sorry?
<ishimeru> you working?
<ishimeru> or just a personal project?
<DarkwingDuck> No... I'm speaking at Ubucon at scale and I need to submit a bio
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<ishimeru> OH
<ishimeru> Gotcha
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<ishimeru> What you are you going to be talking about?
<DarkwingDuck> KDE and Kubuntu
<ishimeru> cool
<ishimeru> Im giving Kubuntu a try right now actually
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome
<DarkwingDuck> I'm kinda the Kubuntu guru around these parts LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jono
<ishimeru> Nice
<jono> hey DarkwingDuck
<ishimeru> im running it on VB
 * jono back from a day in the studio
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh, :)
<DarkwingDuck> jono: how did it go?
<ishimeru> its giving me crap
<DarkwingDuck> ishimeru: in what way?
<jono> DarkwingDuck, went really well, most of the way through three songs :-)
<jono> they are sounding awesome
<ishimeru> resolution wont go above  800x600
<DarkwingDuck> jono: There is a following down here that is looking for more :)
<DarkwingDuck> ishimeru: you using VBox?
<ishimeru> i am
<jono> DarkwingDuck,  :-)
<DarkwingDuck> ishimeru: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<DarkwingDuck> Install teh guest addons and dedicate more video memory
<DarkwingDuck> jono: I have not forgotten about emailing you... I'm trying to find the time. :)
<DarkwingDuck> jono: the short version is that I have volunteered to start helping intergrate Kubuntu into the community better.
<ishimeru> DarkwingDuck: Ah thank you sir.
<jono> DarkwingDuck, np
<DarkwingDuck> ishimeru: :) Anytime
<jono> sweet!
<DarkwingDuck> jono: so yeah, I'll be picking your brain and seeing how the best way to accomplish this
<DarkwingDuck> Hey akk
<akk> hiya DarkwingDuck
<ishimeru> lol finally
<ishimeru> DarkwingDuck: got higher resolution
<ishimeru> thanks again!
<DarkwingDuck> ishimeru: anytime mate
<ishimeru> Alright folks im done for tonight, thanks for the help and great meeting you guys!
<DarkwingDuck> Look forward to seeing you at SCALE
<ishimeru> Definitely!...wait...
<ishimeru> you on twitter?
<DarkwingDuck> @dwonderly
<DarkwingDuck> I need to start tweeting again
<ishimeru> David Wonderly?
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<ishimeru> Cool, nice meeting ya... name's Ishmael
<ishimeru> talk to ya later!
<DarkwingDuck> Nice to meet. Where in this great state are ya?
<DarkwingDuck> later
<DarkwingDuck> BAH
<jtatum> too slow
<jtatum> paper due in 5 hours = crash course in LaTeX
<akk> Whee!
<DarkwingDuck> I've been playing with inkscape for the past week
<DarkwingDuck> Really?! UberTwitter and TwitDroid are no longer working?
<DarkwingDuck> Now I have to find another mobile identi.ca client
<pleia2> jtatum: with a good document class latex is pretty straight forward
<jtatum> using acm's proceeding's class
<jtatum> proceedings
<pleia2> ah, cool
<jtatum> and needed a couple of plugins.
 * pleia2 nods
<jtatum> it's not too bad. figure notation was confusing
<jtatum> \label and \ref
<pleia2> we do all our invoices at work in latex, but once we had the template in it's all pretty "put this text here, that text there"
<pleia2> yeah, it can be
<jamiedmattingly> are you here MarkDude?
<jtatum> so fancy. i feel like i'm part of computer history, like a wannabe don knuth
<pleia2> special charactors are fun too (what do you mean - is a special character?!)
<pleia2> lol
<jamiedmattingly> hey pleia2 can you do me a favor?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: maybe, what's up?
<jamiedmattingly> hey i only have a min can you tell MarkDude i wont be able  to make it tomorow a family thing cae up
<pleia2> sure
<jamiedmattingly> ok thanks
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: manage to finish that bio?
<DarkwingDuck> It's not a great Bio but yes. I emailed nhaines
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<pleia2> I used to think I should have a stock bio, but I always end up having to modify it for context anyway
<DarkwingDuck> What I need to do is just build a good one.
<pleia2> I'd like to get some professional head shots done too, but I keep saying "when going to the gym finally pays off an I am skinny again!" so that'll never happen :)
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I'd settle for an actual job
<jtatum> oh boy. i haven't gotten there yet. one of the modules i have was treating . as a special char
<jtatum> so i omitted it.
<jtatum> figured there would be a simple string escape but no. have you seen how to put a literal backslash?
<MarkDude> jamiedmattingly,
<MarkDude> yes I am
<MarkDude> Just got back from filming some Severed Fifth in the studio. I played no music, I am still tried from running around
<pleia2> MarkDude: 19:52:49 < jamiedmattingly> hey i only have a min can you tell MarkDude i wont be able  to make it tomorow a family thing cae up
<jtatum> wow
<jtatum> that was odd
<pleia2> jtatum: lots of text at once for you too?
<jtatum> yep
<pleia2> yeah, that was odd
<jtatum> half a netsplit i guess
<MarkDude> thx pleia2
<pleia2> I love the lack of a capslock key on the cr-48
<pleia2> I accidentally hit it when I was typing a password and am all "Oh bother, is capslock on.. oh wait!"
<pleia2> whose idea was caps lock anyway, precious keyboard space
<DarkwingDuck> its for those days when you can't use profanity. :P:P
<pleia2> haha
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, when you can't use a bullhorn. hehehehe
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Case n point. http://www.filehurricane.com/viewerthumbnails/528200820837PM_capslock.jpg
<pleia2> heh :)
<akk> haha
<ishimeru> hello again
<pleia2> good evening ishimeru
<ishimeru> good evening
<ishimeru> how are you?
<pleia2> good good, working on my Ubucon talk for SCaLE
<pleia2> you?
<ishimeru> pretty good thanks
<ishimeru> oh you're Elizabeth right?
<pleia2> yep
<ishimeru> Nice meeting you i'm ishmael
<ishimeru> i was talking to a couple of nice folks in here earlier about ubuntu and scale and stuff
<pleia2> cool, this will be my first scale, very much looking forward to it
<ishimeru> same here
<pleia2> I've wanted to go for years, but I used to live on the wrong coast
<ishimeru> oh good now you're in the proper coast
<ishimeru> :D
<pleia2> yes :)
<ishimeru> may i ask for some help please?
<pleia2> always
<ishimeru> oh wait i think i got it
<ishimeru> lol sorry, i was trying to backup my keyring and was tossing up an error
<pleia2> ah :)
<ishimeru> yeah, silly me copied a command and forgot to place my keyid
<ishimeru> ok here's a real question...regarding pgp
<ishimeru> typically do you sign a key gathered online and just sign it as "trust marginally"?
<pleia2> I don't sign any keys gathered online
<pleia2> I have to meet the person and see their ID :)
<ishimeru> that's what i figured, just wanted to make sure
<pleia2> every one has their preferences though
<pleia2> I just had my gpg fingerprint printed on my new business cards, but it now occurs to me I should have gotten a new key (it's only a 1024 bit key)
<ishimeru> ah ok thank you
<ishimeru> hehe
<ishimeru> yeah i lost my first pair of keys in a truecrypt volume :\
<pleia2> backups are good
<pleia2> I even have a printed backup, hehe
<ishimeru> yeah well...forgetting the password to the volume kinda sucks
<ishimeru> :)
<pleia2> usair treats flights to puerto rico as international
<pleia2> it's weird
<crash|party-hat> crap, I think I've forgotten my gpg key password :/
<pleia2> ouch
<crash|party-hat> oh well, never used it anyways
<ryaxnb> im going to san francisco on monday
<ryaxnb> what are you doing on monday
<pleia2> working
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-20
<jdeslip> Ya, I think I have to work too :(
<dbb> hello- I have ubuntu 10.10, and an application I run just posted a nice notification of an upgrade. I could swear it had a link on it.. you know, pops up in the lower right hand corner.. where do I find that? it only lasted a moment
<dbb> there must be a list of recent notifications somewhere?
<seiuno> pleia2: have you heard of "Banksy"?  http://www.ifc.com/news/assets_c/02012011_banksy1.jpg
<seiuno> open letter to steve jobs:  http://underlore.com/TBA/?p=1586
<akk> 503 Service Unavailable
<akk> slashdotted?
<seiuno> works here
<seiuno> :|
<seiuno> too bad, it was an interesting read.  very passionate.
<nhaines> akk: try again.  it works here.
<jtatum> uh
<jtatum> this letter is sickening
<jtatum> i can't abide someone being overjoyed by cancer
<nhaines> Hmm, having read the letter I'm not sure the author actually supports his point in any way.
<pleia2> tl;dr
<pleia2> (but mostly for me life is too short to dwell upon such hatred)
<pleia2> and apple bashing is dull
<pleia2> nhaines: is http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/special-events/ubucon done enough to be linked places?
<akk> I agree, jtatum. I did get it a little later, but got turned off right away by that part.
<akk> And after that it looked like it was flying off into rantville, so I gave up and went inside and started making rouladen instead.
<jledbetter> +1 jtatum
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<seiuno> sickening?  that's hyperbolic.
<seiuno> Bahrain is sickening.  the letter is titillating at worst.
<seiuno> back to our dull, mundane lives.
 * seiuno eats a rich, fatty, sugary food
<akk> titillating? "pleasantly and superficially exciting"? "sexually arousing"?
<akk> I guess I gave up before I got to that part of the letter.
<seiuno> stimulating then
<seiuno> "sensually exciting" according to wiktionary
<seiuno> not "supeficially exciting"
<seiuno> though, perhaps all "excitement" is "superficial"
<akk> I used dict and took the two two definitions from wordnet and gcide.
<seiuno> that's nice
<akk> But regardless, you're clearly having a very different reaction to the letter than most folks here.
<seiuno> that is obvious.
 * seiuno pumps his fist
<seiuno> "status quo!"
<akk> Yes, clearly the only two choices are the status quo or gleefully rejoicing in someone's sickness and death.
<akk> Certainly no one here working productively for change, like, say, contributing to free software projects.
 * akk wanders off to do more of that
<jledbetter> Some of us have had loved ones die to cancer so wouldn't wish it on anyone.
<seiuno> "gleeful rejoicing" is a misrepresentation of the article
<seiuno> saying he wishes cancer on someone is also a misrepresenation
 * seiuno shrugs
<jledbetter> I'm done.
<seiuno> i've had loved ones die.  death's inevitably is highly probable.  mirrors cause anger.
<seiuno> heh
<nhaines> pleia2: as finished as anything else.  The official site isn't coming together as quickly as I'd hoped and I may not have it done until Monday or Tuesday.
<pleia2> nhaines: ok thanks, was just blogging about it and was curious, went ahead and blogged w/ that schedule
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-13
<philipballew> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/State-of-New-Hampshire-votes-for-open-source-1431454.html
<philipballew> this puts a new meaning to their moto "live free or die"
<akk> That's great! Wonder if CA will ever follow suit?
<philipballew> maybe we as a LoCo should protest the capitol.
<philipballew> but ms has so many lobbyists, thet'd say floss is more expensive probably
<jbermudes> What does the Bay Area use? electronic touch screen voting?
<jbermudes> LA County uses basically stamped ink bubbles that are sort of like SAT-style answer sheets
<jbermudes> But I suppose the machines reading it could be hiding some tricks so FOSS would be cool to have for even those
<jtatum> santa clara county uses optical reader types - connect these two boxes with a line to vote
<jtatum> same as they had in florida. dunno about the rest of the bay.
<philipballew> placer county uses punch cards...
<jbermudes> So at least there's a paper trail in all of these instances, right?
<akk> I thought the florida problem was all about the chads (punchcards), not optical scan.
<akk> My district (in San Jose) is all mail-in, optical scan. We had touchscreen for a year or two.
<jtatum> ah, good point akk. Let me revise my blanket statement to say orange county, florida :)
 * jledbetter1 waves.
<Darkwing> Oi!
<jtatum> o/
<Darkwing> How is everyone tonight?
<Darkwing> Gimme a sec to bring up the agenda
<MarkDude> There we go
<eps> So, short meeting?
 * MarkDude is in meeting with Oregon at moment also. Let me know if I need to ramble some crazy stuff about things....
<MarkDude> :)
<Darkwing> Okay, there seems to be one item on the agenda. The Ubuntu Global Jam is around the corner for 12.04 LTS
<Darkwing> Anyone have any plans for a Global Jam?
<Darkwing> North or south?
<jledbetter1> I think there was some talk about one in SF
<Darkwing> Anyone have any info on that?
<MarkDude> Lets assign agenda item to Jono and move on...
<MarkDude> :D
<jledbetter1> +1
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> I don't have anything planned in house for San Diego.
<Darkwing> I have not heard about LA or Bay...
<Darkwing> Greetings
<locodir-user> hi guys, i have aproblem
<Darkwing> Yes?
 * MarkDude has all sorts of problems....
 * Darkwing kicks MarkDude
<Darkwing> Hush you. :P:P
 * MarkDude sits and up and bites his tongue
<Darkwing> locodir-user: a problem?
<locodir-user> i have a" The package system is broken" notice when i try to install anything
<locodir-user> and i want to remove a game
<locodir-user> how can i force ubuntu to remove it
<Darkwing> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#How_to_fix_broken_packages
<Darkwing> locodir-user: ^^^
<Darkwing> locodir-user: That will help you fix brokem packages.
<Darkwing> *broken
<Darkwing> Or, you can open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Darkwing> either one should help you out locodir-user
<Darkwing> Anyway, back to the meeting... anyone have anything to add about global jams?
<MarkDude> They are fun.
<Darkwing> Anyone have any announcements, comments, quips, gripes, complaints?
<MarkDude> Rent is too damn high
<jledbetter1> Mountain View UH this week :)
<Darkwing> you have it in the loco.u.c?
<MarkDude> Things are pretty good with the Cali Team
 * philipballew just got the email
<jledbetter1> Coolio
<jtatum> Darkwing: just added it :)
<Darkwing> Woot!
<Darkwing> San Diego UH is coming up next week.
<Darkwing> on the 21st
<jledbetter1> Yay!
<epikvision>  question: where is the global jam held at?
 * philipballew has stickers to bring thanks to jtatum 
<Darkwing> They are all over... Keep checking http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california for information on it.
<Darkwing> epikvision: ^^
<eps> We don't even have it listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects
<jtatum> or the mailing list hopefully
<philipballew> would it be possible as a loco to do a online global jam?
<epikvision> haha
<epikvision> :D
<Darkwing> As long as someone organizes it.
<Darkwing> I normally do some Kubuntu Jams
<Darkwing> online
<jledbetter1> philipballew: Yes.
<philipballew> since were such a big state, we just find a few bugs and all work on them.
<jbermudes> So what would that look like besides just people talking in the IRC channel like usual?
<jledbetter1> And be here for those that get stuck on how to fix.
<jledbetter1> organized time we're at the keyboard?
<philipballew> maybe, or we just find say 5 bugs as a loco is different levels of difficulty and maybe 2 or 3 work on one together.
<Darkwing> Anyone have anything else to add? If you are doing a Jam, please add it to the wiki and to loco.u.c
<Darkwing> If not I have to get ready for an interview tomorrow.
<Darkwing> Cheers!
<akk> Good luck, Darkwing!
<jledbetter1> Hope it goes well, Darkwing :)
<eps>  /leave #ubuntu-us-ca G'nite
<izdubar> take 2....
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 26th, 7:00pm PST | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<Faqtotum> [Sun 2012-02-12 06:32:03 PM PST] <philipballew> maybe we as a LoCo should protest the capitol. <----- maybe you should have thought of that before you moved to SD
<broder> since we were discussing flag files for identifying a chroot's distribution recently, http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/os-release.html
<broder> (or, under an alternative headline, "Lennart once again tells us what's best for the rest of us")
<pleia2> boo, rain
<nhaines> yay rain!
<nhaines> It sprinkled this morning on and off but I think it's gone now.
<akk> It's been raining quite a bit here, off and on all day.
<pleia2> it sprinkled this morning, let up for me to get lunch, now it's quite rainy again
<akk> That was nice of it!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-14
<nhaines> It's very windy outside, but not raining at all.
<philipballew> its even raining in san diego
<erichammond> Whenever it rains in LA, the news media makes a big deal out of it (StormWatch 2011) and I get a call from my mother in law asking if we are ok.
<akk> heh
<Faqtotum> it should rain there more often
<Faqtotum> i didn't much like the drought in sf (1985-1991) and can't understand how other people prefer it
<broder> i am pro-rain so long as i don't have to go outside during it
<pleia2> erichammond: my family just laughs at me (my mother is in Maine and I have a sister in Alberta)
<pleia2> the gym I go to is about a mile from home, beautiful walk during nice weather, I don't bother when it rains
<jbermudes> The reason why rain is such a big problem in LA is because it happens so infrequently that most drivers don't seem to get enough practice and thus freak out
<Faqtotum> oh.
<nhaines> jbermudes: no excuse, though.  Our winter is a rainy season.
<nhaines> All you have to do anyway is slow down to the posted speed limit and leave just a tad more space between cars.
<Faqtotum> when it rains, it's better to be driving than walking
<jbermudes> nhaines: But that would be logical!
<pleia2> drainage is pretty lousy here, there are a couple of spots on highways that get really bad with rain
<Faqtotum> indeed
<Faqtotum> like the 101/280 interchange
<pleia2> yep
<nhaines> pleia2: Do you want to ford the river or caulk the wagon and float across?
<Faqtotum> i nearly became the 4th car in a 3-car collision there when it rained
<pleia2> it turns into a lake and they put up a little sign that tells you there might be flooding :)
<Faqtotum> fortunately, a router i had in the car flew forward as i hit the water and hit the shifter into neutral at the exact right moment
<Faqtotum> i had already accepted by then that i was going to die
<Faqtotum> instead, the car ended up basically skiing to safety and i just drove on
<Faqtotum> this was a few years ago
<nhaines> Faqtotum: that's pretty awesome.
<philipballew> What would be a reason ubuntu livecd cant see a mandrake harddrive
<nhaines> philipballew: the harddrive has failed and is currently on fire.
<philipballew> thats what i am thinking. thats why i run ubuntu. its a fireproof distro nhaines
<philipballew> 2.6.11 kernal this box has
<nhaines> Why do you believe the live CD can't see the hard drive?
<philipballew> fdisk -l does not show it nhaines
<philipballew> might be some crazy hd thing like master and slave
<philipballew> if thats not pc, sorry. I dont know what else to call it
<nhaines> That's what it's called.
<akk> master/slave/cable select was definitely an issue with IDE. Have you checked that?
<nhaines> Is the drive an IDE or a SATA drive?
<broder> ...fdisk -l? does that print anything if you don't already have a device node to give t?
<broder> *it
<nhaines> broder: nope.
<broder> so that means the *drive* is there
<nhaines> philipballew: what does 'ls /dev/disk/by-id' say?
<nhaines> broder: it means the drive status is indeterminate.
<philipballew> i can reinsert the cable again
 * philipballew powers off server
 * philipballew open case
<nhaines> philipballew: Is the drive an IDE or a SATA drive?
<akk> Check the jumpers (assuming it is indeed IDE) while you're in there.
 * philipballew puts on static bracelet
<philipballew> yeah, the jumper is in slave and its the only one there...
<akk> Maybe put it in master, if it's the only one?
<nhaines> philipballew: that's why.
<nhaines> nhaines: jumper the drive for "Master (single)" and then make sure it's on the center position of the cable.
<philipballew> done and its booting up
<philipballew> this install still has talnet...
<philipballew> gonna need to fix that when i install ubuntu over mandrake
<akk> I miss telnet sometimes.
 * nhaines never misses telnet.
<akk> Just because it was so much faster than ssh.
<philipballew> if im running fdisk -l from  my live usb is the internal hd gonna be sda or sdb?
<nhaines> Probably sdb.
<jtatum> i heard telnet was really bad or something so now i only run rlogin
<akk> mount will tell you where the current filesystem is mounted (whether it's sda)
<jtatum> ;)
<akk> I didn't think rlogin was much more secure than telnet. (Miss that too, it was also fast.)
<jtatum> one could argue it's less secure since it had that concept of trusted hosts
<nhaines> I don't think rlogin is any more secure at all.
<akk> The trusted hosts thing seemed to be mostly what people objected to.
 * akk used rlogin for a long time, though only behind our firewall
<philipballew> http://pastebin.com/Hx0Z74rL
<philipballew> thats sudo fdisk -l and i think its sda probably
<philipballew> this is a old hd
<nhaines> philipballew: your internal drive is /dev/sda.  You can verify this by running 'mount'
<nhaines> In addition, /dev/sda1 is cylinder-aligned and /dev/sda1 is 1MB-aligned.  No OS before Windows Vista would partition that way.
<philipballew> interesting nhaines . I think im gonna take this hd and use ubuntu instead. at least ssh
<philipballew> gotta dd now. thanks!!!
<nhaines> I hope he hates storing data, because Ubuntu will take at *least* 3.6GB aside from the 520MB of swap space on that 4GB drive.
<philipballew> bkerensa, what made you get 600? :)
<iBkerensa> philipballew, i have. no idea
<iBkerensa> i only asked for 30
<philipballew> you asked for your global jam? they probably had a lot
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I ran into the Tripwire lady who was at the Nebula Party
<bkerensa> MarkDude: We chatted up about VMWare and Xen
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Right on bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I think we will see her again at OSCON this year
<MarkDude> Nice person
<Faqtotum> some internet connections are fail
<philipballew> bkerensa_, cool with the cd's for the jam though
<raevol> i guess i'll just live without being able to install packages until i reformat in april :(
<pleia2> raevol: how much is in your /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<pleia2> you can clear that out with "sudo apt-get clean" and that may free up enough space
<pleia2> also uninstalling old kernels will help
<raevol> there's an empty partial folder
<raevol> and a 0 byte lock file
<raevol> i have 500 free megs now, there's something else going on
<raevol> and i can't pipe terminal output to a file for some reason
<raevol> also my terminal is clearing my scrollback for some reason :(
<pleia2> is your home partition full?
<raevol> no, have 12 free gigs
<raevol> (of 16)
<nhaines> raevol: might be a good idea to restart if your /var or /tmp filesystems ran out of space.  Linux goes a bit spacey when that happens.
<raevol> nhaines: i've restarted several times, to no effect
<nhaines> raevol: thanks to massive netsplits I didn't really catch much of the troubleshooting.
<raevol> nhaines: most of it was in #ubuntu, i didn't really get any help here
<raevol> basically my big problem is that i can't use > to output to a file, and my terminal won't save scrollback, so i can't pastebin anything that's going on
<nhaines> Looked like a space issue from the scrollback here in channel.
<nhaines> Well, best bet is to back up your home partition and then reinstall Ubuntu in place.
<raevol> right, but i can't troubleshoot the issue because i can't pastebin any of the errors :)
<nhaines> This is also an excellent reason to have an entire drive dedicated to your home partition.  (I fought that for a long time but love it.)
<raevol> yes, my /home is on a separate drive
<nhaines> If redirection worked (you pipe between processes, not to files), you could generate a list of packages and make a reinstall *really* easy.
<nhaines> But since it doesn't, there's no reason not to reinstall now or on the weekend.
<nhaines> It can even be good practice for a fresh install in April when 12.04 comes out.  :)
<raevol> yea, i've been doing a fresh install every release for the past few years
<raevol> i'm at work right now, and i only really use this netbook for irc, so i'll just deal with it until april
<raevol> or if i get sick of having to close update manager because they removed notification-area integration, i'll format
<nhaines> raevol: in that case it might be fun to test 12.04 on the netbook.
<nhaines> Unity is very, very responsive now.
<raevol> no thanks, i run xubuntu
<nhaines> Well, no one's perfect.  :)
<Darkwing> ? No ones perfect?
<raevol> sup Darkwing
<Darkwing> Not much.
<Darkwing> Brushing up on my PHP for tomorrow phone interview.
<raevol> nice nice
<Darkwing> A guy I met at SCALE.
<raevol> i had an interview yesterday, fingers crossed, should hear back next week
<Darkwing> :) Looks like that trip will pay off in more then one way.
<Darkwing> Good luck
<raevol> haha yea :D
<raevol> thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-16
<MarkDude> dragon, ping
<Corey> pleia2: Know anyone in the general SF area who might be looking for a summer internship doing a Ubuntu type job?
<Faqtotum> Corey: :(
<Faqtotum> it's like dangling candy in front of a baby, then yanking it away
<Corey> Faqtotum: Hmm?
<Faqtotum> i'm from SF but temporarily indefinitely relocated to sacto
<Corey> Faqtotum: I work out of LA, I spend a week now and then up there. :-)
<Faqtotum> i go to LA for SCaLE, except this year
<Corey> Figures!
<Faqtotum> if sacto is still "in the general SF area" to you, i'm intrigued
<Corey> But I've got Intern Budget so I figured I'd see whether there were decent folks.
<Corey> Hey, it's your commute, not mine. :-D
<Faqtotum> to LA?
<Faqtotum> part of what intrigues me is the idea of the commute to LA
<Corey> That's my commute.  It's all in how you negotiate. :-)
<Corey> I live here in LA, the office is in SF.
<Corey> And no, my couch isn't available for three months. :-p
<Faqtotum> lol
<Faqtotum> how long will the offer be on the table? i don't have all my ducks in order atm
<Corey> I'm trying to see what options I have.
<Corey> Hence my pinging pleia2.
<Faqtotum> pleia2: i'd consider it awesome to be peripherally in the loop as well
<pleia2> Corey: unfortunately I don't really know much about internships in general
<Corey> pleia2: Right.  I've got the internship (basically a summer job that ideally teaches them a bit about the Real World(tm)), I'm looking for folks who aren't rubbish is all.
<Faqtotum> sadly, i AM rubbish
<pleia2> Corey: looking for a systems person on a developer?
<pleia2> s/on/or
<Corey> Things like "fix my abortion of a Ubuntu package" build system, etc.
<Corey> pleia2: Either or.
 * pleia2 nods
<Faqtotum> dev here
<pleia2> Corey: does it have to be a college student with related internship stuff, or just any young person looking for something?
<Corey> pleia2: Good question.  I need to pry the answer to it out of our CEO come morning.
<Corey> I suspect if they're solid either would do.
<Faqtotum> pleia2: why does the person need to be young?
<pleia2> I don't know anyone off the top of my head, but I could certainly ask around
<Corey> pleia2: I would appreciate this.
<pleia2> Faqtotum: internships don't pay much :)
<Faqtotum> they are still valuable
<Corey> I have no idea about payscale at the moment.
<Faqtotum> foot-in-the-door can be more important than income in the long run
<Corey> I don't imagine it's enough to get rich off of, but a summer doing a bit of real work isn't horrid on the resume.
<pleia2> Faqtotum: certainly depends on the person, pay-my-mortgage is most important for me now and in the long run ;)
<Corey> If only dax were available. :-(
<pleia2> Corey: last I knew he was already working like two jobs :)
<Corey> pleia2: Exactly!  I already talked to him.
<Faqtotum> you have a mortgage on the place on new montgomery?
<pleia2> Faqtotum: yep
<Faqtotum> i didn't realize it was a condo
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> some people in this building rent of course, but the units are mostly owned separately
<Faqtotum> i thought it was a rental, like the vast majority of places in SF
<Corey> But there are some fun Ubuntu related projects coming up.
<Corey> Like a migration to Precise!
<Corey> I figure "summer" is a good target for that.
<pleia2> Corey: using LTS?
<Corey> We are.
 * pleia2 nods
<Corey> It's great to complain about. :-)
<pleia2> this netbook always stays on LTS
<Corey> pleia2: I tried that.  The LTS upgrade ate it.
<pleia2> I use a web browser and ssh, not much to complain about
<bkerensa> pleia2: A mortgage on New Montgomery must be a fortune :P
<bkerensa> but definitely a nice place to live and good investment
<Faqtotum> bkerensa: corner of howard
<pleia2> bkerensa: hah, a bit, but we both work in tech so we do ok :)
<Faqtotum> there were better times for that before
<pleia2> only 800 sq ft though, so we're already trying to figure out where we go once we have kids
<pleia2> (and as my mother loves to remind me every-time-we-talk, I'm not getting any younger!)
<bkerensa> pleia2: :P My fiancee is Middle Management at one of the largest consumer finance companies in the Pacific Northwest and I make off pretty nice with freelance but New Montgomery is out of the question :)
<Faqtotum> having kids prior to the age of thirty is generally unwise
<pleia2> Faqtotum: I'm 30
<Faqtotum> i know
<Faqtotum> i was reminding you that waiting until now was a good decision
<pleia2> ah, thanks :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You awake?
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> Whats up bkerensa
<MarkDude> ?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Will PM
<bkerensa> Simon & Garfunkel is excellent music to listen to at this hour
<philipballew> Corey, looks like a nice internship
<Corey> philipballew: It'll be a better one once I actually define the role, but I was hoping to find someone to fill it and build it around their skillset.
<Corey> I didn't realize pleia2 was old!  She's got... a good six months at LEAST on me!
<philipballew> well I will be in nor cal all summer so I thought it looked pretty interesting and that is why it caught my eye
<philipballew> she looks younger then she is :)
<philipballew> Corey, about where would be a good place to get more info on this job?
<Corey> philipballew: Here, most likely. :-)
<Corey> It's not like I ever sign off.
<philipballew> for sure, well it looks like something i would like to know more about
<Faqtotum> [Thu 2012-02-16 12:29:22 AM PST] <Corey> philipballew: It'll be a better one once I actually define the role, but I was hoping to find someone to fill it and build it around their skillset. <---- building anything around my skillset sounds like a dream come true
<Faqtotum> [Thu 2012-02-16 12:29:56 AM PST] <Corey> I didn't realize pleia2 was old!  She's got... a good six months at LEAST on me! <----- meh, i was coding before she was old enough to walk or talk
<dragon> MarkDude: pong!
<nhaines> Hmm, I now that Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS is out, I shuold probably restart my machine.
<jtatum> never restart or you lose the uptime game
<MarkDude> Hey there dragon
<MarkDude> Interested in going to Deviant art party this Sat after bowling?
<MarkDude> And are you coming to art night tonight? Stacy should be there, most likely Niki
<dragon> MarkDude: my family is in the town, so I'm caught up.
<dragon> Barely making it to bowling, since I can't bail out.
<dragon> I'd love to attend the party, but... how far is it?
<MarkDude> In san fran
<MarkDude> I was sending link to Sam in a few
<MarkDude> Art night another time, maybe we should plan one for a Sat during day to make it so others can go
 * dragon considers taking this to off-topic. :)
<MarkDude> Oh cool, I like how I can swear like a drunken sailor in that channel
<MarkDude> This is relevant tho- its about a circle of friends.....
<dragon> yes, it's relevant.
<dragon> ..but logged.
 * MarkDude waves fist vaguely in air regarding logging :D
<MarkDude> Its all good :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-17
<pleia2> MarkDude: that's not funny
<pleia2> for the peanut gallery: no, it's not ok to swear in the -offtopic channel, we're just as friendly and welcoming there
<MarkDude> Sorry Lyz, yes - its a joke- its not proper to swear in Cali channels
<MarkDude> Announcement in channel says so
<akk> Gosh darn it.
 * MarkDude is OVER the logging thing, btw. Hence the its all good. 
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> For the record, the SF party is open to public, anyone can come :)
<pleia2> enjoy the Mt View Ubuntu Hour tonight!
<pleia2> I tried to figure out a way to drop by for a few minutes before BayLISA, but it doesn't really work
<pleia2> (I know grantbow has managed it a couple times)
<MarkDude> Well Dangerous G can be everywhere at once....
<pleia2> yes, that explains it :)
<jyo> jtatum: Leaving now.
<raevol> IT'S FRIDAY
<pleia2> +1
<nhaines> ^^
<nhaines> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.4/ is broken in Firefox on Windows.
<nhaines> Dismantles laptop, has 15 screws.
<nhaines> Reassembles laptop, has 16 screws.
<jtatum> nhaines: that's an amazing trick!
<broder> nhaines: does that mean you added a screw putting it back together, or discovered it was supposed to have one more than you took out? :)
<nhaines> broder: it means that I have a leftover screw and idea where it came from.
<nhaines> jtatum: thanks!
<nhaines> Whoops, try again.
<nhaines> broder: it means that I have a leftover screw and no idea where it came from.
<jyo> Woot Raspberry pi root filesystem available for download: http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/645
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-18
<bkerensa> pleia2: Is there much in the realm of artwork that can be contributed? I have four students at OSU interested in contributing but they said the info on ubuntu.c is outdated
<pleia2> bkerensa: cprofitt wrote about artwork at jams today: http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/jam-jam-ubuntu-global-jam-art-jam/
<pleia2> there's also the wallpaper contest going on now: http://design.canonical.com/2012/01/precisely-how-were-going-to-make-the-wallpapers-in-12-04-the-best-ever/
<pleia2> there's also an ubuntu artists group on deviantart: http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/
<bkerensa> pleia2: This is whats been keeping me busy lately -> https://launchpad.net/~cs399/+members
<bkerensa> thats and settling in
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> 32 college students were mentoring
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> yeah.... perhaps some new contributors for the long term
<bkerensa> There are four women in the group but I was unable to find any Ubuntu Women to mentor :s I'm not sure who is mentoring them but the mentor team I put togther there are five of us
<pleia2> yeah, we're all pretty overwhelmed already
<bkerensa> Indeed
<pleia2> "we need more women for $foo" ...same women get asked for everything all the time
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I'm going to go on a brief hiatus this summer
<bkerensa> have not figure out which month but I think I'm taking a entire month of from Ubuntu :)
<bkerensa> Even gonna use Windows during the month :P jk
<nhaines> Curious what the Ubuntu Community Manager does?  Courtesy of Michael Hall, here's a breakdown: http://blog_uploads.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/communitymanager.jpg
<pleia2> bkerensa: you could distro hop for a month to remind you why you love Ubuntu ;)
<pleia2> (I sometimes think that's why I keep a Debian desktop around, I do love Debian, but sometimes I just want non-free stuff to work)
<akk> I'm having good luck with stuff working in Debian.
<akk> As long as it doesn't have to be *current* stuff and can be a couple years old. :)
<pleia2> I finally got my nvidia drivers AND vlc+DVDs working (had to kick out xen since the xen kernel disagrees with nvidia, but I do kvm on my bigger computer now)
<akk> Ubuntu does a good job keeping stuff working considering how often it updates.
<pleia2> still can't get the totem plugin to work on Debian, it just works with magic on Ubuntu
<MarkDude> Maddog Hall is hella funny
<pleia2> not sure if it's the plugin itself (it fails to load in chrome, just sort of dies and takes my CPU with it in firefox) or missing codecs
<pleia2> so no otter cam on debian! (important things here)
<akk> I never got the SJ peregrine falcon cam working reasonably on any linux.
<akk> Boo webcams that use weirdo formats.
<pleia2> yeah, in the case of these I don't mind flash so much, it mostly just works (and was the first cross-platform thing that did for video through web)
<pleia2> realplayer had a client for linux back in 2002 when no one else did, but it mostly sucked
<pleia2> (not to mention not many sites actually used it)
<akk> Yeah, I had really mixed feelings on realplayer -- it really did suck, but was (a little) better than nothing.
<akk> When most places were using WMV or quicktime and the only solution for that was codeweavers crossover/wine.
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> And flash ... I hate it, but for any sort of video it sadly still is the best cross-platform solution.
<akk> I do wish people would quit using it for things other than video, though.
<pleia2> there was an mplayer plugin that unreliably played them, I was the biggest mplayer geek back in the day (my first linux famous thing was an mplayer on debian compiling guide)
<akk> I tried opting in to youtube's html5 video trial, and found my dual-atom laptop isn't fast enough for it.
<pleia2> hah, still one of the top hits for google search on debian mplayer
 * pleia2 did put an "out dated" sign on it
<akk> I remember trying to build mplayer, then reading that "mplayer, the project from hell" article and feeling so much better. :)
<pleia2> hehe
<akk> mplayer really is a great app, now that ordinary mortals can apt-get it.
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I still use it for everything except dvds
<pleia2> even music
<akk> It was a great app even back then, except that its build system was highly un-great.
<akk> I use it for movies and sometimes music on my laptop, but on the desktop I usually use vlc.
<pleia2> yeah, my build instructions turned it into a .deb and shipped a user config that was nice
<akk> vlc has a nice UI if you don't mind pulling in qt and half of kde and needing more cpu to run.
<akk> I remember when I first learned there was a deb of mplayer -- maybe it was yours -- such excitement!
<akk> And yeah, that it came already configured and with reasonable libraries and everything.
<pleia2> there was a guy who made unofficial debs a year or so after I wrote my how-to, it was nice to be able to point to them (and then when it actually got into debian, yay!)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-11
<ErickLee> ...
<grantbow> ---
<ErickLee> hey grant got your email,
<grantbow> hi ErickLee, thanks for reaching out
<ErickLee> word on the street is that the Linux community is pretty open, so i figured i better start somewhere
<grantbow> ErickLee: this is a good place to start
<grantbow> are you near the SF Bay Area like I am?
<ErickLee> yes sir, i live in belmont, or otherwise known as San Mateo
<ErickLee> is "username: reply" the standard way to reply to message?
<grantbow> I lived on Fathom Drive in San Mateo for a year. I know that area.
<grantbow> it is the standard way in busier channels, no need for it right now I guess
<ErickLee> grantbow : how long have you been using linux? what got you started?
<grantbow> I started in around 1994 using Slackware and Linux kernel 0.99. Things have come a long way since then.
<grantbow> actually it was more like 1995
<ErickLee> i've gone from Windows to Apple and now Linux.
<grantbow> Apple Darwin is based on BSD
<ErickLee> from what i had read unix was based of linux
<ErickLee> do the meetings have a formatt?
<grantbow> Linux was based on unix
<grantbow> California team meetings? There are logs online if you want to see what they are like
<ErickLee> well i'm here i' guess i see now
<pleia2> grantbow: when you reply to emails sent to team admins, can you Cc: the other team admins? :)
<pleia2> (I had Erick's email in my queue to reply to, guess I don't need to now!)
<grantbow> I think it came to me via launchpad. I didn't notice it was as a team contact. sorry.
<pleia2> grantbow: it's in the footer
<pleia2> always good to look there when you get emails from launchpad :)
<grantbow> so it is! I learned something new today
<grantbow> hiya dax
<philipballew> here for meeting
<pleia2> full house tonight :)
<ErickLee> what is SCALE?
<pleia2> southern california linux expo
<pleia2> http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale11x
<darthrobot> Title: [SCALE 11x]
<pleia2> alright, here we go!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Feb 11 03:00:07 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
 * philipballew jumps up and down in hopes of letting people know he is here for the meeting.
<eps> ¡Yo!
<pleia2> philipballew: effective!
<grantbow> o/
<philipballew> alright. Here we are. \
<philipballew> time to get down to business
<eps> philipballew: did you get my e-mail?
<pleia2> #agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13February10
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13February10 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> I didn't see a personal email on the agenda :-)
<pleia2> #topic SCaLE11x planning and announcements
<pleia2> philipballew: I added this for you (you're welcome!)
<grantbow> lol
<pleia2> philipballew: have any words for the team regarding scale stuff? :)
<eps> grantbow: I e-mailed Philip to confirm that I'll be attending SCALE.
<pleia2> eps: yay!
<philipballew> yes, and was going to reply tomorrow. Though I think your travel plans are cool.
<philipballew> pleia2, YEAH
<philipballew> So I got most scale stuff
<philipballew> I got the books to hand out
<philipballew> and some cd's from Canonical
<pleia2> w00t
<grantbow> excellent
<philipballew> pleia2, should I get a conference pack with stickers and buttons still?
<philipballew> I have net seen that yet
<pleia2> philipballew: hm, let's see...
<pleia2> philipballew: hrm, do you know what tracking number is on the one you received?
<philipballew> yeah, let me throw it here in the channel
<pleia2> (I can't find the one michelle gave us in the tnt system, might be because it's int'l though)
<ErickLee> for someone complete new to Linux would i be better off with just the expo ticket
<philipballew> 4579511263
<pleia2> 4579511263
<philipballew> pleia2, I looked that up but found I had to use dhl worldwide
<grantbow> bingo
<pleia2> ok, I'll follow-up to ask about the pack
<philipballew> http://www.dhl-usa.com/content/us/en/express/tracking.shtml?brand=DHL&AWB=4579511263%0D%0A
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Access Denied]
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, other scale stuff?
<eps> Some things need to be edited on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x ...
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> So I am going to be heading up to SCALE on Thursday night whenever Mickey Lyle gets off work and comes and picks me and the 200 pounds of stuff up and we should get up there in the evening.
<pleia2> hehe
<philipballew> I will probably want to set up the booth somewhat Friday afternoon and Saturday morning.
<philipballew> Whatever works for the people there who can help
<eps> I can help.
<philipballew> Perfect. We will need some help taking the stuff from my hotel room to the expo floor.
<philipballew> maybe one of those hotel carts or something
<philipballew> I am going to email a confirmation email to System76 who is lending us a computer to use and make sure all is good on that end.
<philipballew> a girl from their group named Emma (probably spelled that wrong) might tag along with us for some loco stuff. So more people is always good.
<pleia2> s/girl/woman ;)
<cje__> Is anyone going to be driving down to SCALE from San Francisco?
<cje__> I have not yet purchased my plane tickets.
<eps> ^ That's a good question! Especially if they can transport stuff. TSA won't let me take scissors or hand sanitizer onboard.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x/rideshare
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x/rideshare - Ubuntu Wiki]
<philipballew> pleia2, My bad.
<pleia2> looks like no one from SF has added themselves to the rideshare page though
<pleia2> philipballew: it's ok, her daughter is a girl though!
<philipballew> pleia2, I see. Never met either of them before.
<eps> "Good" airfares currently have a ten-day advance purchase requirement. They're gouging on Sunday returns, though.
<philipballew> eps, cant people just check their luggage?
<pleia2> eps: can you work with philipballew to get the wiki updated in spots where you notice it needs updates?
<eps> philipballew: depending on airline, there may be fees associated with that
<eps> pleia2: Yes, right now.
<eps> First of all, we have a booth number.
<philipballew> ah, I always fly southwest and there is not. Not sure about others
<pleia2> eps: can it wait until after the meeting? :\
<eps> pleia2: Yes, but I think it's relevant now.
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> philipballew: most carriers charge for checked bags these days
<eps> Unlike last year, where we were in the last row "in the dark," we're going to be in the first row -- a prime location.
<pleia2> philipballew: eps can't log into the wiki (technical issues), can you make the updates?
<eps> This means we can expect significantly more foot traffic.
<pleia2> cool
<eps> So, we'll need more goodies to hand out, and possibly more people staffing the booth.
<philipballew> pleia2, eps yeah, just tell me what to add, scissors right?
<pleia2> philipballew: and booth number
<philipballew> eps, we have plenty of goodies
<eps> Booth 66
<eps> Second, the LoCo link is wrong -- it points to the page for last year.
<eps> If there's no event listing for SCALE 11x, that needs to be created.
<philipballew> might need to be
<eps> Ideally, people will register for the event on that page, so we'll need something on the mailing list once that's possible.
<philipballew> a lot of things are ideal
<eps> This is our last meeting before SCALE. The next meeting is the evening after SCALE wraps, when a bunch of us may be in transit.
 * philipballew will be in transit
<eps> 12.04.2 LTS is due in four days. Can someone burn CDs for distribution in our booth?
<philipballew> I do not have any cd's, but I dont see why someone cant burn a few.
<grantbow> eps: volunteering?
<philipballew> I have some 12.04 cd's Im am gonna bring as well to hand out
<eps> 12.04.2 LTS will have the most recent packages on it, and there have been compatibility enhancements to make it usable on recent hardware.
<eps> You might want to burn DVDs for 64-bit.
<philipballew> so if someone wants to do it they can. Email the list and ask for cd's maybe or something?
<philipballew> I dont own and cd's or dvs's
<pleia2> we need DVDs for 12.10
<eps> Everyone: if you are going to be staying at the Hilton, and haven't done so already, sign up at http://hhonors.com/Double
<grantbow> unless we use the unofficial CD images for 12.10
<darthrobot> [R: www.hiltonhhonors.com] Title: [Hilton HHonors™ - Double Your HHonors]
<eps> Where are we on CD/DVD sleeves?
<pleia2> doesn't look like anyone has signed up to print them
<philipballew> eps, We dont need any if we have official cd's.
<eps> How many burned discs are we likely to distribute?
<philipballew> If we run out just had them the cd. They wont get scratched in that day.
<grantbow> depends which we you are talking about?
<eps> Burned implies "needs sleeves." Official discs are already in retail packaging.
<eps> Give me an estimate. 100? 500? 1000?
<pleia2> we typically give out 300-400 CDs total at scale
<pleia2> actually, I think it was on the low side last year, like 250
<eps> The wiki page says 435 official discs.
<pleia2> (but we rationed some, and were stuck in the back)
<eps> There's a contingency plan. I took the liberty of ordering several hundred orange sleeves from Meritline. http://www.meritline.com/paper-sleeve-with-window-orange---p-20460.aspx
<darthrobot> Title: [CD /DVD Orange Paper Sleeves with Clear Window and Flap, made with 100g Paper for CD /DVD Media Disc. Storage]
<eps> Now, how many do you need?
<pleia2> if we got 435 official ones it looks like we don't need any :)
<philipballew> I am not sure we got that many
<pleia2> philipballew: time to count them!
 * philipballew gets off his bed!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> where did that 435 number come frmo?
<pleia2> from
<eps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x under Official CDs
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale11x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> oh, I was text match searching for 435, fail :)
<eps> "400 Ubuntu,35 Server"
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> eps: maybe bring 50 or so along?
<philipballew> 150 desktop and like 40 server
<pleia2> (what am I saying, I'm not doing the booth, don't listen to me :))
<eps> 50 <= 100, so you get a sealed package of 100.
<philipballew> I think we might be able to email here back and ask if we can have more or if we are getting more.
<pleia2> I doubt it
<pleia2> I asked for 300 in my initial email, if they only sent 150 I think it's unlikely
<philipballew> Im not worried
<eps> I'm only offering sleeves, not discs.
<philipballew> And I have about 40 extra sever desks I took from the landscape people at lisa at the end of that thing
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> philipballew: so you should make some decisions here, do you need people to bring blank DVDs and CDs? burned ones? do you need sleeves from eps?
<philipballew> eps, If you want to bring some cd's then yes, we can use them. And for blank DVD's yes, if some people want to bring them, then I am happy for them to being if they can
<philipballew> I do not own any of these items myself though.
<pleia2> he said CD *sleeves* not CDs
<philipballew> I can email the list pleia2 asking for dvd's?
<pleia2> philipballew: of course :)
<philipballew> alright. I will do this tonight
<eps> Calendar: Wednesday the 13th is the next S.F. Ubuntu Hour. I will hand things to pleia2 then.
<pleia2> goodie :)
<grantbow> nice
<pleia2> I'm checking a bag, so it should be fine
<eps> Thursday the 14th is the release date for 12.04.2 LTS images. We can't start burning those until then.
<grantbow> who is "we"?
<eps> At the last meeting, pleia2 asked about candy dishes. Yes, I think you should bring the ones we used last year. I'm also working on something that you'll find about on Wednesday.
<philipballew> eps, grantbow raises a good point because nobody has said they will burn anything currently
<pleia2> eps: ok cool, added dishes to my "to bring" list :)
<philipballew> pleia2, I need to see if we have room for the candy dish, but we probably might have some room.
<eps> We haven't discussed what's going to go in them.
<philipballew> Need to see how big the computer is.
<eps> Someone was rather insistent that red, orange, and yellow are old school, and we're supposed to be ditching the red and yellow.
<pleia2> philipballew: if there is only one computer this year, that will help a lot space-wise :)
<pleia2> eps: I liked the old school!
<philipballew> pleia2, yes, that what I thought. I figured we might as well keep the booth simple so its easier for us.
<eps> pleia2: Weren't you one of the people telling me to get onboard with the new regime?
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca/6774054957/in/photostream
<darthrobot> Title: [IMG_3633 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> ^^ last year, with candy dish and 3 laptops
<eps> We do M&Ms again and/or something different.
<pleia2> eps: not I :)
<pleia2> I still wear the shirts with the old colors all the time
<pleia2> people at the booth pointed out that they were the old colors though *shrug*
<pleia2> anything else to discuss?
<pleia2> philipballew: Ubucon hasn't been mentioned at all on the mailing list, is richard going to send something?
<philipballew> pleia2, I can get him to advertise it.
<pleia2> might be worth an announcement to at least tell people in the team it's happening :)
<pleia2> that would be great, thanks!
<grantbow> after the meeting whoever is around is invited to talk about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters
<eps> I guess we should know who's going to have a car at SCALE in case we need to do a supply run?
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
 * philipballew is giving a talk there
 * pleia2 too
<philipballew> if you happen to be at the San Diego Linux Users Group and her my talk, then don't bother coming to my SCALE talk.
<philipballew> gonna be this Thursday
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> ok, hopefully further scale details can be worked out directly with the folks involved and on list
<pleia2> (need to move this meeting along :))
<pleia2> #topic upcoming events and other announcements
<eps> UDS-S?
<pleia2> I'm hosting an Ubuntu Hour + Debian dinner on Wednesday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2181/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> and yeah, UDS-S will be in Oakland again: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Developer Summit]
<pleia2> May 6-9
<pleia2> (I won't be in town, that's during my honeymoon :))
<akk> Sheesh, you're missing UDS for a little thing like that?
<akk> :)
<pleia2> gladly!
<philipballew> I finish school that Friday and have to be in San Diego for bro's college graduation Saturday and some of Sunday, but will fly up into oakland on Sunday hopefully.
<pleia2> beaches, cocktails
<grantbow> lol
<eps> What's involved in getting a life-size cardboard standee of pleia2 made? ;-)
<pleia2> lol
<grantbow> markdude? :-)
<pleia2> just get a princess leia one (episode 4, please) and put my badge on it :)
<eps> grantbow: Yeah, whatever happened to him? Is he still alive?
<pleia2> yeah he still pops by
<grantbow> ask him when he's in the channel again, he's around.
<philipballew> pleia2, Ill carry a standout of you with me to the sessions ans sit next to it?
<philipballew> also pleia2 you get to prep for the new Princess Leia!
<philipballew> so is there anything we still need to talk about?
<pleia2> should be it
<philipballew> perfect
<pleia2> thanks everyone@
<pleia2> !
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Feb 11 04:00:47 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-02-11-03.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> philipballew: post meeting tasks? (I did the ones for last meeting yesterday)
<grantbow> thank you!
<ErickLee> why doesn't ubuntu have a calender app?
 * pleia2 goes to make dinner
<eps> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00539X7JO (replace with Lyz's voice?)
<philipballew> pleia2, shoot, really sorry. I can do these yes.
<darthrobot> Title: [Amazon.com: Star Wars Princess Leia Organa Talking Life-Size Cardboard Standee 111T: Toys & Games]
<grantbow> anyone who's interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters we can talk about it now or any day this week at 7:30 PM
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<eps> I have some comments on this. I know this is being logged, but take notes anyway.
<eps> Why limit yourself to legislators?
<eps> There's probably no statewide elected official who's more respected than California Secretary of State Debra Bowen - http://www.sos.ca.gov/admin/bio.htm - she's been a speaker at O'Reilly conferences (including OSCON). She "gets it."
<darthrobot> Title: [About Debra Bowen - California Secretary of State]
<eps> Another name for the "short list" is Lt. Gov. Gavin Newsom - http://www.ltg.ca.gov/s_lt.govnewsom.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Lieutenant Governor Gavin Newsom - Lieutenant Governor Gavin Newsom]
 * grantbow nods
<eps> When he was mayor of San Francisco, he signed the nation's first open data law.
<eps> He has a new book, Citizenville: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1594204721
<darthrobot> Title: [Citizenville: How to Take the Town Square Digital and Reinvent Government: Gavin Newsom, Lisa Dickey: 9781594204722: Amazon.com: Books]
<eps> Read the L.A. Times review: http://www.latimes.com/features/books/jacketcopy/la-ca-jc-gavin-newsom-20130210,0,6227160.story
<darthrobot> Title: [Book review: Gavin Newsom says the revolution will be digitized - latimes.com]
<eps> You might also want to contact the California Technology Agency ("Acts as the special advisor to the Governor on information technology issues") - http://www.cio.ca.gov/
<grantbow> yeah, I I heard abotu the book somewhere a few days ago. Good suggestions.
<darthrobot> Title: [California Technology Agency - State of California]
<eps> The Office of Technology Services - http://www.otech.ca.gov/ - uses a mix of open source and proprietary solutions.
<darthrobot> Title: [Welcome to the Office of Technology Services - State of California]
<eps> The Office of Systems Integration - http://www.osi.ca.gov/ - is one of the agencies I worry most about.
<darthrobot> Title: [Office of Systems Integration Home page]
<eps> The California Technology Assistance Project - http://www.cde.ca.gov/ls/et/rs/ctap.asp - is another. (Partimus should be aware of what's going on in Region 4.)
<darthrobot> Title: [California Technology Assistance Project (CTAP) (CA Dept of Education)]
<eps> However, Bug #1 afflicts all state procurement. http://www.dgs.ca.gov/pd/Programs/Leveraged/SLP.aspx
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Licensing Program]
<grantbow> very nice, thanks for the info
<eps> Start at the top. ;-) If you get big names involved, that stirs up media interest, and gives you street cred when you approach legislators.
<grantbow> know who to contact in Debra Bowen's office?
<eps> One more thing about letter-writing. A dozen individual letters to a politician carry more weight than a single letter with a hundred signatures. Petitions are notoriously ineffective.
<eps> Contact information should be on the page I cited or not too many clicks away.
<grantbow> ok
<eps> Also @DBowen on Twitter. ;-)
<grantbow> good
<GNUboon2age> grantbow: downloadable copy of Citizenville:  http://ebooogle.com/search/Reinventing+Government/
<darthrobot> Title: [➨ Found 5 Reinventing Government books for online and offline reading at eBooogle.com]
<grantbow> excellent!
<GNUboon2age> oh, that one might require signing up for the web site.  not sure
<grantbow> who are they?
<grantbow> does not look very reputable
<GNUboon2age> i think i'll try it
<GNUboon2age_> client crashed, i'm back
<GNUboon2age_> i think i'll just buy a copy of  the ebook  grantbow
<GNUboon2age_> grantbow: i bought it.
<philipballew> Hello California!
<philipballew> pleia2, got a sec for a pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: go for it, I'll try
<philipballew> Message away!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-12
<grantbow> anyone interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters ? we can talk about it any day this week at 7:30 PM
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<Torikun> https://www.box.com/signup/o/dell_50gb_give_get  Special offer from hacker news on box.com!
<darthrobot> Title: [Box | Simple Online Collaboration: Online File Storage, FTP Replacement, Team Workspaces]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-13
<grantbow> Ubuntu Hour SF might be bigger than usual. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2181/detail/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<grantbow> tomorrow at 6PM
<pleia2> bigger than usual?
<pleia2> (grantbow clearly knows something I don't :))
<grantbow> pleia2: just a little extra promotion
<pleia2> ah, ok :)
<pleia2> thanks
<bkerensa> Ooo Ubuntu in SF :)
<grantbow> \o/
<grantbow> anyone interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters ? we can talk about it any day this week at 7:30 PM
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<akk> I'm interested in theory ... got a little muddled when there was debate on the ML over whether it was good or bad, and was hoping to see someone post a summary/consensus.
<akk> I'm not clear at this point on what the letters will say, and how to interest politicians in a technical conference.
<grantbow> akk: that's the challenge
<grantbow> at a minimum awareness will be raised
<grantbow> Which part of the mail list discussion do you think was muddled?
<grantbow> The challenge is just to craft the text of the letters which is what I hope I get some help working on.
<grantbow> or I'll just do what I can if nobody else steps forward.
<akk> Hmm, looks like I didn't save the messages that got me muddled (I said I was muddled, not that people posting were :)
<akk> and the ones I saved are pretty much in agreement, though vague on what sorts of things to say.
<grantbow> ah, that's where lists.ubuntu.com archives can help
<akk> Do we know yet what the topic of the keynote is?
<grantbow> I haven't heard yet but that is a great question.
<akk> Sometimes keynotes can be fairly techy, but other times, they're accessible to anyone.
<akk> I don't remember last year's Oakland keynote but I vaguely remember it fairly techy.
<grantbow> past keynotes have been pretty accessible and are all available online
<akk> Oh, yeah, wasn't it all about details of some cloud initiative that didn't make any sense if you weren't already familiar with the project?
<akk> Google is failing me, I can't find the topic.
<grantbow> http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCWUDCz-Q0m4qK7lkK4CevQA is one of the feeds
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Contributor Channel - YouTube]
<akk> Yeah, I found some video links
<akk> but can't find anything that just gives a sentence or two on what the damn thing was about.
<akk> I'm not gonna re-watch the whole talk just to find out the topic.
<grantbow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZhjHdOYimI
<darthrobot> Title: [Mark Shuttleworth Keynote Speech Ubuntu UDS-Q (Quantal Quetzal) - YouTube]
<grantbow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O98XoSUZAgg
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu UDS R - Mark Shuttleworth Keynote - YouTube]
<grantbow> dinner time, brb
<akk> How is it that there is nothing in text about it anywhere?
<akk> Even a schedule from UDS.
<pleia2> hm
<pleia2> boo, that would be my comcast line going down
 * Torikun just got Minecraft working on the Raspberry PI
<pleia2> internets \o/
<Torikun> lol
<grantbow> \o/
<philipballew> pleia2, gonna use one of your presentations off spread Ubuntu when I speak at the sd lug tomorrow.
<grantbow> philipballew: valentines day? nice. http://www.kernel-panic.org
<darthrobot> Title: [Welcome to KPLUG —]
<philipballew> grantbow, yeah, I have nothing going on and they needed someone
<philipballew> Im gonna try to hit 20 lugs this year for the loco/ubuntu project.
<grantbow> awesome, when can we schedule you for balug.org and svlug.org? How about a dvlug.org podcast interview?
<philipballew> I want to do all of those yes
<philipballew> over summer would work?
<philipballew> and gonna try to get to reno and las vegas we well
<grantbow> cool
<grantbow> balug-speaker-coordinators@balug.org is the contact email address for balug.
<grantbow> http://www.wiki.balug.org/wiki/doku.php?id=balug:balug_speaker_coordination
<darthrobot> Title: [balug:balug_speaker_coordination [BALUG Wiki]]
<grantbow> If you give me warning before showing up at dvlug.org Ian, Bethany and I will be ready on a 2nd or 4th Friday (currently)
<grantbow> svlug.org is always looking for speakers too
<grantbow> http://lists.svlug.org/lists/listinfo/volunteers
<darthrobot> Title: [volunteers Info Page]
<grantbow> That's all you should need to begin to schedule things
<grantbow> for those three
<philipballew> I can do may I think.
<grantbow> UDS month :-)
<philipballew> I need to find people at scale to talk to as well i think
<philipballew> I will be there one way or another probably
<grantbow> how is the lug contact project going?
<grantbow> err, user groups. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> care to add your name to the projet description?
<philipballew> Good, I am reaching out to every lug to attempt to speak first as I feel speaking about the loco is the best way to get the info out. And if I can not speak, I will attempt to send them info about us via email, or possibly send them some flyers and a couple stickers and cd's
 * philipballew adds
 * grantbow smiles
<philipballew> There are more I will add
<philipballew> I am trying to contact fresno and Stockton right now
<grantbow> let me know if I can do anything but I'll let you run with it :-)
<philipballew> Im considering making a chipin to raise the 200 dollars for bus money it will take to travel.
 * philipballew needs something to do over summer
<grantbow> I am glad those pages are going to some good use now
<grantbow> http://www.chipin.com ? that's new to me.
<darthrobot> Title: [ChipIn]
<grantbow> uh, shutting down March 7
<philipballew> Yeah, I was making something like that.
<grantbow> there are others. I used another one for dreamfish.com
<philipballew> so not necessarily that. but maybe a kickstarter or one of those fund raiser things
<grantbow> I used indiegogo linked from http://www.grantbow.com/dreamfish.html
<darthrobot> Title: [GrantBow Home]
<grantbow> hmm, forgot to change the title on that page
<grantbow> I have to run - ttyl :-)
<philipballew> peace
<pleia2> philipballew: yay! glad it's useful, when I was writing the ones I put up there I was thinking "this is all so elementary, why am I writing what someone else must have already?"
<pleia2> hence uploading to spreadubuntu when I was done :)
<philipballew> Thank you. I figured why reinvent the wheal and do more work then I have to on making it, so I can spend more time working on giving it.
<pleia2> exactly :)
<philipballew> Im curious as to who shows up to a lug on Valentines day myself.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-14
<pleia2> 4 of us here at the Ubuntu Hour in SF :)
<akk> Hi everyone!
<pleia2> people say hi :)
<grantbow> \o/
<grantbow> jim_ hi!
 * pleia2 waves to jim_ from the Ubuntu Hour
<grantbow> jim_ hi there
<grantbow> welcome back jim__
<grantbow> too many windows for you, jim_?
<grantbow> hi SteevB
<SteevB> Hello!
<grantbow> welcome
<pleia2> eps is here with scale stuff :D
 * grantbow nods
<SteevB> Are there currently any ubuntu hour meetups in the LA area?
<grantbow> Pasadena and San Diego right now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> Want to host one?
<grantbow> all it takes is showing up for an hour somewhere
<grantbow> Pomona would be a good location :-)
<grantbow> I have a friend in El Monte that might hekp
<grantbow> help
<SteevB> hmm, interesting. I might have to think about that.
<grantbow> bad.debian.net next, cya
<jim__> what?
<jim__> holy <BADWORD>! Is this bottom line something? I tho't it was air.
<jim__> how does one log out?
<jim__> how does one continue to use 10.04 securely?
<jim__> ?
<jim__> i need something to click
<nhaines> jim__: simply continue to install new updates for Ubuntu 10.04 and you'll be all set for another couple of months.
<nhaines> jim__: if you are running a desktop machine, then you should investigate upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS between now and April.
<nhaines> jim__: If you are running a server with no GUI, then you can continue to securely run Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for another two years.
<jim__> I'm running 10.04 on a laptop and 10.04 server on some other boxes
<nhaines> jim__: your laptop is supported with security updates until April, and your servers are supported with security updates until April 2015.
<jim__> got it. so how to continue using 10.04 securely after April 2013
<nhaines> jim__: disconnect the laptop from the Internet and use it as a standalone offline computer, or track security vulnerabilities in the kernel and all installed packages, then backport the security fixes and recompile any affected programs manually.
<nhaines> On the servers, simply continue to apply updates promptly.
<nhaines> Also note that Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is simply supported until April 2017 (both on the desktop and on the server).
<nhaines> pleia2: you're right, I don't trust Torikun either.
<nhaines> And on that note, I'm out of here for a couple hours.  Later!
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> oh dear, what plot have I been implicated in this time :)
<pleia2> and Rick Moen came to our Debian dinner!
<pleia2> was a pleasant surprise
<philipballew> pleia2, got a sec for a pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: ask away
<philipballew> pleia2, Do we still have those ubuntu ca small information sheets we handed out at scale last year. like 4 would fit onto one printer page?
<pleia2> philipballew: yes, see the link I sent to the mailing list about an hour ago :)
 * philipballew checks his email and hopes there is no work he is avoiding all day
<philipballew> gonna hand them out tonight
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-15
<grantbow> anyone interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters ? we can talk about it any day this week at 7:30 PMish
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> Happy Valentines Day :-)
<mcsteann> good morning everybody am writing from AFRICA
<mcsteann> am a young man living in the country cameroon
<mcsteann> and am pationate about ICT
<philipballew> pleia2, conference pack arrived yesterday.
<raevol> philipballew: BAWOMP WOMP WOMP
<pleia2> philipballew: great!
<philipballew> raevol, your gonna have a few big boxes in your car!
<raevol> i love boxes
<philipballew> There fun to sleep in.
<philipballew> so pleia2 I can just add the boxes came to the email chain
<pleia2> philipballew: yeah, go for it
<philipballew> perfect.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-16
<bkerensa> philipballew: be sure to stop by the Mozilla Booth for a drink :)
<bkerensa> its my understanding we will have beverages
<grantbow> anyone interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters ? we can talk about it any day this week at 7:30 PMish
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<akk> I'm interested (but still unclear on exactly what this will be).
<grantbow> Hi akk, thanks for your interest. Monday I should circulate a draft. I am on the road at Starbucks right now so I'll have to work on it later.
<akk> I'm in no hurry -- but you were the one who brought it up. :)
<akk> Or is that "talk at 7:30" message an automated bot thing?
<grantbow> yes, as I said I wanted to be online around now this week.
<grantbow> I feel like a bot sometimes, does that count? ;-)
<akk> No, I don't think so. :)
<grantbow> Please pass along my apologies to anyone who shows up later in the 7:30ish window. Take care, ttyl.
<grantbow> of course you are not a nobody, sorry for that slip of the keyboard
<grantbow> I'll fix it in my next message
<grantbow> irc is kind of a hurdle for those only used to team email list participation.
<akk> Not many team members seem to like email much either. :(
<pleia2> I like email :D
<akk> well, me too :)
<akk> and IRC too
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-17
<grantbow> q: random friend gave me an HP Pavilion dv6 aka qg291ua laptop that fails to boot windows 7. My usb 12.04 grub boot medium boots to a black screen with a blinking cursor. I think I need a magic kernel parameter to make it boot. any suggestions?
<akk> Do you know if it's actually booting from the USB (and then failing), or not even seeing the grub boot at all?
<akk> I'm wondering if it might be a bios boot setting issue rather than a problem booting grub.
<grantbow> it's booting grub2 and when I loopback mount the iso it seems to load the kernel and sit there
<akk> So much for that idea.
<grantbow> http://rww.name/articles/grub2iso/
<darthrobot> Title: [Booting ISOs from GRUB 2]
<grantbow> it works on many machines but not all
<nhaines> grantbow: my laptop is a dv6 and boots with no modifications.
<grantbow> I was caught without my other machine and other medium to try booting from
<akk> Ah, this isn't a normal single live usb, it's a grub-with-isos thing?
<grantbow> nhaines: interesting
<grantbow> akk: yes
<akk> I have one of those too, but I've sometimes seen it fail on machines where a normal live usb will work.
<nhaines> I would try a DVD.  It's the computer or it's the install media.
<akk> I don't understand why (I confess I don't totally grok how the grub-to-iso transition happens).
<akk> (I don't think anyone else groks it either -- at least, if anyone does they're not writing public explanations :)
<grantbow> it doesn't like the 12.10 dvd
<grantbow> I hate the bios dance. booting a machine shouldn't be so hard.
<akk> We'll all come to love bios after we have to "up"grade to secureboot UEFI machines. :(
<nhaines> UEFI without secureboot is awfully nice though.
<grantbow> aha! It doesn't auto-detect cd and dvd well. Manually telling it to go to disc is working!
<nhaines> Last client machine I built had a pretty mouse-driven GUI.  I had to keep shoeing her 6yo away from it.
<akk> The older EFI on macs was a major pain with ubuntu.
<grantbow> or, tries to work, darn it, same black screen and blinking cursor
<grantbow> nothing on ctrl-alt-F1 vt
<grantbow> I think this is a qvc model
<grantbow> after long timeouts it finally booted. Not sure if there is a hardware problem involved or not yet.
<grantbow> at least I can copy files off now! hurray!
<akk> It's a start! Yay.
<akk> Wonder what the timeout was doing/waiting for?
<grantbow> udevd [*]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda?' [*]
<grantbow> with numbers for the *'s and ?
<grantbow> the trouble will now be talking my friend through booting from CD with the right timing on the esc key and choosing the CD.
<grantbow> I can rest easier knowing at least it can be done
<grantbow> toggling wifi made it scan to connect, that's a good sign
<akk> Yes, that's often the hardest part getting laptops to work.
<akk> Hope it's not broadcom.
<grantbow> bcm4313 but it worked out of the box
<grantbow> though it is throwing qos stuff to the console vt
<nhaines> PLOT TWIST: installing the proprietary driver kills wireless support.
<nhaines> Just finished work on my new Ubuntu business cards.  If I get good feedback I'll print them in time for SCALE.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-10
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Feb 10 03:00:14 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all do we have here for the meeting?
<eps> meh
<jyo> o/
<pleia2> alrighty
<pleia2> only thing on the agenda is scale :)
<rww> o/
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale12x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic SCaLE12x
<pleia2> 2 weeks away, woo
<eps> Are we doing this thing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects still shows its status as "Proposed"
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> lol
<eps> ...and Philip still hasn't sent me registration information
<pleia2> weird, he sent it to others
<rww> reminds me, I need to get mine changed over to the shiny free one
<pleia2> I'll send an email and loop you in
<rww> also I don't think there was a spot for my gnupg key on the registration thing o.O
<pleia2> should there be? :)
<rww> yes
<pleia2> eps: so re: candy, at this point I'm thinking M&Ms
<eps> rww: Is this for the Key Signing Party? http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale12x/pgp-key-signing-party
<darthrobot> Title: [PGP Key Signing Party | SCALE 12x]
<rww> eps: yes
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> not sure we have anything else to talk about really
<pleia2> I did have a fellow from the AZ team mention they'd be happy to take any 12.04 leftover CDs off our hands at the end of the event
<pleia2> and jose from peru will be helping us with the booth!
<jose> o/
<rww> o/ jose
<jose> hey rww! going too?
<pleia2> philip said he'd be a few minutes later for this meetnig, might just wait for him to join us and see if there's anything else he wants to talk about
<rww> jose: yep :)
<jose> awesome
<rww> philip's coming online now
<rww> much psychic
<pleia2> philipballew: about to wrap up un-noteworthy meeting item about scale, anything you wanted to add/announce/etc?
<pleia2> rww: I remain unconvinced :)
<jose> whoops, he's pinging timeout
<pleia2> flooding actually
<pleia2> not sure what that's about
<rww> client probably doesn't have rate control set up properly, so automatic /who or something is breaking it
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> fun times
<rww> yep
<pleia2> ok, we'll move on and hopefully he'll get sorted ;)
<rww> i've flooded out once that I can remember, but that was freenode's fault :3
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<eps> Ubuntu Hours?
<pleia2> there was one today in Berkeley, hope that went well :)
<pleia2> coming up this wednesday we're having one in San Francisco: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2682-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> also a debian dinner after
<jyo> So hard to support local businesses... but hey, Starbucks stars. ;)
<ianorlin> both are too far away for me to attened being in Torrance
<pleia2> ianorlin: Pasadena has them sometimes
<pleia2> I think that's currently the closest one to you
<pleia2> philipb: did you have anything to talk about re: scale?
<philipballew> oh hey there
<philipballew> pleia2, email sent
<philipb> not so far. I will send out a reminder email to everyone at the end of the week
<pleia2> thanks
<philipb> the conf pack will be here in a few days.
<pleia2> from Canonical?
<philipb> yes
<pleia2> great
<philipb> :)
<rww> is the debian dinner going to involve repeated voting over what to eat
<pleia2> hahah
<rww> (also: i will be there unless work is more tiring than usual)
<pleia2> yay
<pleia2> ok, anyone have anything else?
<rww> we should probably start thinking soon about 14.04 release
<rww> like, not this meeting, but soon
<pleia2> good idea, I'll add it to the agenda for the next meeting
<eps> We're still basking in the glow of 12.04.4 LTS.
 * ianorlin is already testing 14.04 for lubuntu
<pleia2> which will be on March 9, since we're skipping the everyone-coming-home-from-scale night
<rww> and there's a global jam coming up, so if anyone is interested in that it'd be something to look into
<pleia2> rww: have the details handy?
<rww> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2656/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Global Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<rww> it's a weekend, Fri, 04 April 2014 to Sun, 06 April 2014
<pleia2> cool
<rww> I don't have much to contribute for that, but if someone's been looking for an event idea, there's one
<pleia2> it's so close to release
<rww> indeed, timing's a bit odd, since anything fixed there (bugs or what not) won't be in 14.04
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> trying to think of things to do, but that's even too late for documentation review
<rww> marketing material creation, I guess
<rww> Ubuntu Touch or other stuff that isn't production ready and has ongoing work
<pleia2> yeah, there's always that :)
 * pleia2 nods
<eps> Could someone please update the "Current Ubuntu Release" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam to something that hasn't already been EOLed?
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam - Ubuntu Wiki]
<rww> eps: I'm going to go through and update the wiki Sometime Soon
<pleia2> eps: still no luck logging in to the wiki? :(
<rww> since there are a few things like that
<pleia2> we do still struggle to keep that updated, it's tough
<eps> It still wasn't working as of the last time I tried, which was about a week ago.
<pleia2> in this particular case I think we should think about dropping that "current release" thing because it's a bit of a random thing for a loco to mention
<rww> agreed
<pleia2> thanks for having that on your list, rww :)
<rww> pleia2: are you still handling paperwork? team reports and what not?
 * rww has "look into what leadership is supposed to be doing" on the list somewhere too
<pleia2> rww: january reports are on my todo list ;) but generally yes
<pleia2> help is appreciated always
<pleia2> leadership mostly just makes sure we have meetings and that people are kept informed/on track
<rww> ah, okay. I'm not missing anything then
 * eps has gone off the rails :-(
<pleia2> heh
<pleia2> alright, time to wrap up?
 * rww nods
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> see you at scale!
<pleia2> (or at sf ubuntu hour :))
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Feb 10 03:40:50 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-02-10-03.00.moin.txt
<rww> Do we have a Google+ thing?
<rww> oh, we do. last updated 2012
<rww> who maintains the Google+ thing
<pleia2> no one :)
<rww> who has access to the Google+ thing
<pleia2> but I have admin on it
<rww> o
<rww> can I have admin on it?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> what the email address you have associated w/ that account? I can't search to add you by name because G+ has a terrible search
<rww> PMed (because public logs and spam)
<pleia2> thanks, invited you as a manager
<rww> odd, no notification or anything
<pleia2> G+ also has terrible notifications :)
<pleia2> does show you as invited in the interface though
<blitz> G+ is pretty horrible overall
<rww> i like it :c
<blitz> figures ;)
<rww> it lets me keep up with the latest news on Ingress, Canonical, and Lennart Poettering
<rww> oh, there it is
<pleia2> got stuck in the tubes
<blitz> push the poker chips out with some horses
<rww> course I can't manage it yet, but I expect that'll fix itself eventually
<rww> Pages feels a bit bolted-on
<pleia2> I think it is
<pleia2> ugh, I have a lot I should do tonight, but I think headache is wining
<pleia2> winning too
<pleia2> time to avoid laptop screen for a bit
<ianorlin>  /buffer 11
<rww> lol, our wiki notification list is a bit big
<rww> oh, well, I spam some people I guess
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Archive lol, think we can delete that?
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Archive - Ubuntu Wiki]
<bkerensa> Gareth: If you need help with anything next week I'm going to be arriving on Wednesday
<Gareth> bkerensa: awesome.  a bunch of us will be around on Wednesday but real work will begin Thursday, if you're around we'll put you to work :)
<bkerensa> Gareth: do you by chance know how far the beach is from the Hilton? Any nice beach
<Gareth> Santa Monica & Venice would be the closest.  Venice is good for interesting people :)
<Gareth> It's not far.  Not walkable but iirc there is a bus that goes from the Hilton there.
<bkerensa> Gareth: ah ok yeah I'm hoping to get some photos of stuff
<bkerensa> also planning to go up to Beverly Hills
<Corey> bkerensa: Why?
<bkerensa> Corey:  photos
<Corey> bkerensa: Ah, for your PurseDogs of Los Angeles series?
<Gareth> hah
<pleia2> I keep saying I'll spend more time than just conference time in LA, but never manage to (have to come home, things to do!)
<pleia2> also february is a lousy time for LA :)
<blitz> yeah its been raining out here
<pleia2> "cold" and rainy
<Corey> pleia2: I know! It drops into the mid-60s!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it's been raining for like 5 days here!
<Corey> pleia2: I hit SF tonight, there through Friday.
<blitz> after raining twice in 8 months
<Gareth> No rain today.  Blue sky :)
<pleia2> Corey: ooh, when do you get in?
<Corey> pleia2: 10PM at SFO.
<Corey> Why, something going on tonight?
<blitz> it's overcast right now
<blitz> in SF
<blitz> no rain though
<pleia2> Corey: nah, but we do have Ubuntu Hour + Debian dinner on Wednesday
<bkerensa> what its raining in LA?
<bkerensa> :9
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I was hoping for sun and warmth
<Corey> bkerensa: No, no.
<Corey> What do you think this is, the end of days?
<pleia2> bkerensa: california is catching up for a year of drought
<pleia2> all at once
<pleia2> Corey: I'm also free for dinner tomorrow if you're about
<Corey> pleia2: I think so.
<bkerensa> well hopefully rain will stop before next week
<Corey> pleia2: Time and place?
<Corey> I'm at 1 Market.
<bkerensa> pleia2: are you planning a Ubuntu Hour for Scale12x?
<blitz> where is 1 market
<Corey> If so don't hold it during my UpSCALE talk.
<pleia2> Corey: let's see...
<pleia2> bkerensa: where, at Denny's? :) (no, I have too much going on)
<Corey> blitz: Drive down Market. If you don't slam on your brakes you'll plow into the ferry building. Look right. That's 1 Market.
<blitz> oh yeah
<blitz> I'm a few blocks from there
<bkerensa> pleia2: the hotel must have a restaurant and bar no?
<blitz> well, I work a few blocks that is
<pleia2> blitz: me too
<Gareth> bkerensa: both.
<blitz> I work @ 221 main st
<blitz> used to work on bush & market
<pleia2> I'm over on new montgomery (where ubuntu hour + debian dinner will be)
<bkerensa> Gareth: good I hear Scale12x has no meals so its either dennys that or room service :D
<pleia2> don't forget carl's jr
<blitz> super duper
<bkerensa> I don't know if I could eat Grand Slams and Carls Jr for a week
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2682-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<Corey> pleia2: One of our guys is giving a talk on SSH down in San Jose Wednesday. I was hoping to see it. :-(
<blitz> yeah I went to one of the ubuntu hours before
<Corey> I find it humorous that Gareth has enough free time at work to "run SCaLE"
<Corey> Five years ago I had Gareth's job. I was disillusioned / bored enough there that I became network staff.
<pleia2> Corey: how's this look: http://www.ferrybuildingmarketplace.com/gotts_roadside.php
<darthrobot> Title: [Gott's Roadside]
<Corey> I also got a CCNA. :-)
<Corey> pleia2: LIke a heart attack on a plate. I'm in.
<Corey> pleia2: Will MJ be joining us?
<Gareth> bkerensa: No meals?  We don't feed people :)  But there is a restaurant and a cafe in the Hilton.  Plenty of stuff about if you want to leave the hotel too.  There is also an In & Out not far too.
<pleia2> Corey: they make an awesome raw ahi tuna fish taco
<pleia2> Corey: no, he's in Atlanta this week for NANOG
<Corey> Lucky stiff.
<pleia2> blitz: wanna come?
<Gareth> Corey: I do SCALE in between "tasks" :)
<Corey> Gareth: Some month when you're putting on a multi-thousand person conference we should catch up. :-)
<Corey> when you're not*
<bkerensa> Gareth: No gangs? :) You should see the bug we have open for the event :)
<pleia2> Corey: just let me know tomorrow what time works best for you (if at all)
<bkerensa> Gareth: there was concerns about physical safety of our team
<bkerensa> :P
<Corey> pleia2: Any time after 5
<pleia2> Corey: wfm, say 5:30 then?
<Gareth> Corey: if you're about Wed. or Thurs.  it's usually pretty quiet...calm before the storm and all.
<Corey> In semi-related news: I'm moving to SF in a few months.
<Corey> pleia2: Sold.
<pleia2> Corey: yay x 2
<Corey> Mrs. Quinn is even on board with the idea.
<pleia2> I will finally get to meet mrs corey
<Corey> pleia2: I think she's coming to / sneaking into my UpSCaLE talk!
<jose> Corey: are you going to scale too?
<pleia2> Corey: oh good :)
<Gareth> bkerensa: There are some sketchy streets...stick to Century Blvd if you're walking and you're fine.  It's like anywhere...there are spots you shouldn't be after dark :)
<Corey> jose: I'm giving an UPSCaLE talk. I wasn't planning on phoning it in. :-)
<Gareth> jose: Are you by chance the Jose whose flying in from South America and doing the TNG talk?
<bkerensa> Gareth: Yeah they had wanted me to walk from LAX to the hotel (which at one point was not going to be the Hilton) and I told them absolutely not
<pleia2> Gareth: he is!
<jose> Gareth: I am that one!
<Corey> bkerensa: That is ridiculous. That said, there's a shuttle for free. :-)
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> and 24/7 which is win
<bkerensa> :D
<Gareth> jose: Ahh excellent.  I have the letter that Philip put together.  Need to print it out and sign it, scan it, etc.  But I'll get that over to you asap.
<jose> Gareth: awesome, thanks a bunch :)
<bkerensa> Btw folks who are booked at the Hilton you know you can upgrade to the executive floor for $15 more per night right?
<Gareth> fyi, if you haven't booked a room.....do so asap....it's likely going to be sold out.
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: stop telling everyone that ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: its such a good deal though
<pleia2> but then they'll all be taken!
<bkerensa> hah
<Corey> bkerensa: pleia2 is correct.
<Corey> bkerensa: Some of us are Hilton Diamond, stop crowding us out!
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> Corey: I am Hilton nothing
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I got upgraded there on my Gold last year
<Corey> pleia2: How's United?
<pleia2> Corey: I'd have to use a word that's not CoC-friendly, I decided to tough out USAir and see how it goes
<Corey> I'm at 28K flown so far this year. I'm on track to beat my record.
<pleia2> 19k here
<Corey> I got a handwritten note from the first officer on my last flight thanking me for my loyalty.
<pleia2> but that's because I went to Perth :)
<Corey> I've yet to do Australia.
<pleia2> it was my first time
<Corey> I may have a project that'll have me back and forth to Maryland every week for three months.
<pleia2> I'm going to Croatia in June, so hitting SA Gold again this year is no problem
<Corey> Ooh.
<Corey> Expensify did that last year as their company retreat, I heard good things.
<bkerensa> Alaska Airlines FTW
<bkerensa> never United again
<Corey> bkerensa: I would if they weren't a regional.
<pleia2> I know nothing about Croatia, but I got HP to sponsor their conference because I was invited to keynote :)
<Corey> pleia2: Usually that goes the other way around; you sponsor and effectively buy a keynote. :-)
<bkerensa> pleia2: btw I found out why PDX to LAX is only 15 mins more than PDX to SFO
<pleia2> I prefer this way
<bkerensa> they fly about 100mph faster to LAX
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> (says the lady who spoke at OSCON on a sponsored slot)
<pleia2> not sure I'll do OSCON this year
<pleia2> turns out I don't like it very much
<bkerensa> OSBridge
<bkerensa> :D
<Corey> pleia2: I will just because some of our partners wind up there.
<Corey> Gives me an excuse to drop by Puppet Labs again.
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> OSCON is so expensive we just bought our booth and it was $8500 just for that and now I still have to fly in three people and pay for all the other costs
<bkerensa> :S
<Corey> bkerensa: Who do you work for? :-)
<pleia2> wow
<bkerensa> pleia2: fwiw you might try OSBridge if you can this year its perhaps the best event I have been to in NA after LFNW
<bkerensa> Corey: I work for myself but am a Evangelist for Mozilla
<Gareth> OSBridge should be good....it was based on SCALE :D
<bkerensa> Community Evangelist and also Firefox Nightly Release Manager
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's too close to other events I'm doing, I need some home tmie :)
<Corey> bkerensa: Ooh, mind a question about Firefox Mobile?
<Corey> Er, sorry.
<bkerensa> Gareth: are you going to go this year?
<Corey> Firefox Phone, or whatever it's called.
<Gareth> bkerensa: to OSBridge?
<bkerensa> Corey: Sure
<bkerensa> Gareth: Yeah
<Gareth> bkerensa: when is it?
<bkerensa> June 24/27
<Corey> bkerensa: Who cares? I mean that in the least-insulting way possible, but Microsoft can't even make headway in the mobile OS space; we're going to have a duopoly there for at least another ten years.
<bkerensa> Corey: Its already a top selling platform in the markets we have started selling it in so I guess in countries that have strong use of Open Source those people care
<Gareth> bkerensa: maybe.
<bkerensa> Corey: Mozilla is not doing Firefox OS to win or make money they are doing it to deliver open web to more people and give people in emerging markets a richer experience
<Corey> bkerensa: Hmm. Maybe I should step outside the California Bubble more often. :-)
<bkerensa> In Spain, Brazil, Argentina, Colombia its selling like hotcakes
<bkerensa> the carriers at least report that its a top seller
<Corey> I withdraw my snarky commentary. :-)
<jose> it needs more promotion here, as it's sold just as a cheap alternative
<Gareth> woah.
<Gareth> Corey: Is that a first?
<bkerensa> jose: I will let our LATAM CM know that
<jose> bkerensa: ah, and the people who sell it say it's just firefox os, has some apps and that's it
<jose> they don't get too much into it, don't know if it was that specific person who talked to me or if it's in general
<bkerensa> Corey: mind you Mozilla thinks its great for companies like  Google, Apple and Microsoft to exist
<bkerensa> Mozilla believes competition even if its proprietary is good because it drives innovation often open innovation
<Corey> Gareth: Hey, when I'm wrong I admit it!
<Corey> Gareth: You might ask Shane about my experience with rsync's --delete flag in production. :-D
<Corey> (A former coworker left prod's netapp mounted in staging, so when I was testing something there it destroyed prod, but I should still have been more careful...)
<Gareth> haha
<rww> heh, apparently nobody seeds kubuntu 12.04 desktop or alternate PowerPC, or amd64+mac. I wonder if that will be a problem :P
 * rww now has all the 13.10 and 12.04 latest available apart from those
<ianorlin> how long did all the lubuntu isos take?
<ianorlin> they are smaller but so many
<rww> dunno, I set the lot of them to go overnight and everything apart from those four is done
<rww> (everything from 12.04, anyway. did 13.10 a week or two ago)
<ianorlin> ah that makes senes to do them overnight
<Corey> pleia2: So 5:30 tomorrow for dinner?
<pleia2> Corey: yep
<Corey> pleia2: Sweet. See you at the Heart Attack Cafe!
<pleia2> hehe, yp
<pleia2> Corey: have a safe flight :)
<Corey> pleia2: Is blitz joining us?
<pleia2> not suer yet
<Corey> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/lastlog http 5
<Corey> Yikes.
<blitz> when is this
<pleia2> hehe
<Corey> Okay, that's a fun mosh bug.
<Corey> blitz: TOmorrow evening, 5PM
<pleia2> 5:30
<pleia2> at Gott's Roadside (in ferry building)
<blitz> naw I gotta work
<blitz> when is the thing on wednesday
<pleia2> Ubuntu Hour is at 6PM, Debian dinner is 7-8:30
<pleia2> two separate events, but we always have a lot of overlap
<pleia2> (and they're near each other)
<pleia2> all details, w/ addresses: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2682-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<blitz> I might be able to make that one
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-11
<rww> debian dinner location is delicious
<rww> so you should :P
<jyo> pleia2: Email the list about Wednesday?
<pleia2> jyo: right right! done :)
<jyo> pleia2: <3
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-12
<Corey> Hello!
<Corey> pleia2: If I buy dinner can I pick your brain about OpenStack?
<pleia2> Corey: haha, I'll do my best
<Corey> pleia2: I'm idly curious to see if the answer to "should I use OpenStack" is a "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" that carries on for a solid 45 seconds.
<pleia2> d'aw, I love openstack :)
<pleia2> but it's huge and I only help develop and run the framework for testing it, so I can't answer all questions ;)
<Corey> Yes, it's rather intimidating.
<pleia2> Corey: heading out now, meet you outside in front of the restaurant
<Corey> pleia2: See you in 20.
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour + Debian Dinner tonight :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-13
<jyo> pleia2, rww: Going to be late to Ubuntu Hour. Up to my knees in hot cuts for work...
<blitz> https://aws.amazon.com/aws-summit-2014/san-francisco/ anyone else going to this?
<darthrobot> Title: [AWS Summit 2014 San Francisco]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: March 9th at 7PM | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<raevol> happy Friday!
<philipballew> raevol, hey dude!
<philipballew> hope all is well.
<raevol> philipballew: yoyo! all good here, hope you're well too!
<nhaines> Yay Friday!
<nhaines> So the really big news today is that Ubuntu is going to transition to systemd over the next couple of years.
<pleia2> inorite
<pleia2> crazy times!
<nhaines> Maybe there's a GR that flips to upstart in the next week?
<pleia2> we had the pleasure of having one of the debian systemd guys in town and attending our debian dinner, he doesn't believe there will be a GR
<nhaines> I don't actually *care* what init system Ubuntu uses except that I know all the Unity 8 mobile app lifecycle stuff is Upstart-based and they've been pouring *tons* of time into it the past couple months.
<pleia2> most people serious about debian enough to be able to propose and support a GR realize the damage it could do to the community at this point (and general uselessness)
<pleia2> yeah, I do wonder how it will impact touch stuff
<nhaines> I mean, it won't.  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and 14.10 are still going to ship Upstart.  But maybe by 15.04 we'll start to see the transition.
<nhaines> I'm hoping Ubuntu gets lots of tests in for systemd and everyone who uses it benefits that way.
<ianorlin> I don't know much about the whole debate
<pleia2> ianorlin: if you're bored: https://wiki.debian.org/Debate/initsystem/
<darthrobot> Title: [Debate/initsystem - Debian Wiki]
<nhaines> pleia2: they should transistion to config.sys and autoexec.bat
<pleia2> nhaines: get out
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> haha  :)
<nhaines> I'm going to update my cell phone plan which will give me the same service but save me $15 a month.
<nhaines> And this will also allow me to buy a Nexus 5 from T-Mobile, I think.  Which is handy since my Galaxy Nexus broke, but less handy because Ubuntu doesn't run on it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-16
<rww> pleia2, ph<tab>ohnvm: http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/02/16/interim-report-on-2014-census-effort/ => I assume we responded to prodding for this? Are we one of those 6 states they mention>
<darthrobot> Title: [Loco Council | Interim Report on 2014 Census Effort]
<rww> s/>$/?/
<pleia2> rww: yep, we responded
<pleia2> and we're eligible for disks
<nhaines> My laptop computer is running *way* too nicely.  I should probably upgrade to trusty.
<rww> pleia2: nice
<rww> nhaines: lol, I've had the same thought
<nhaines> rww: I just kicked off the 1GB download.  We'll see how it goes.
<ianorlin> I have run a trusty vm inside trusty
<ianorlin> I mostly keep finding little user interface bugs in lubuntu trusty
<nhaines> ianorlin: keep reporting them on LP so the Lubuntu team has a chance to fix them!
<ianorlin> I know
<ianorlin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~walterorlin/+reportedbugs
<darthrobot> Title: [Reported bugs : Bugs : ianorlin]
<nhaines> ianorlin: good work.
<raevol> scalescalescalescalescalescalescale
<nhaines> I'm really looking forward to Ubucon this year.
 * ianorlin is too
<nhaines> I'm not sure if I'll have Ubuntu on my phone this year... sort of depends on how the next couple of days of development go.
<ianorlin> although first year going
<nhaines> ianorlin: it's an interesting blend of a really serious, professional conference with a overwhelmingly community feel.
<ianorlin> that sounds good
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-09
<poningru> hello
<nhaines> Hello.
<poningru> a friend said there is an event going on in the city today?
<poningru> coudlnt find anything other than the
<nhaines> That is possible, if the city you mean is San Francisco.
<poningru> hehe yeah
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> couldnt find anything other than the global jam
<nhaines> That's the event.  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<ianorlin> there is still the meeting for the california team tonight at 7pm
<ianorlin> iin here
<elky> that's online only though
<poningru> ah ok
<poningru> hmm elky do I know you from somewhere?
<elky> years ago i believe
<elky> you were fl then yes?
<poningru> hehe yeah
<nhaines> I'm sure there's social chatter at the UBJ, too, but it's ending soon.  There's Ubuntu Hour on Wednesday, though, and that's prely social!  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3016-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<rww> and a debian dinner that day too
 * poningru is trying to get back into local lugs etc. after a hiatus :)
<poningru> although things seem really organized out here in the bay/west
<poningru> welp I better head out it's like a half an hour ride into the city... I'll try to catch the tail end of that event
<poningru> thanks for the help guys :)
<rww> if you're half an hour from here, you'll probably get here as we leave...
<elky> nhaines: i think i've done the wiki stuff for the meeting tonight now
<nhaines> Looks good!
<DonkeyHotei> didn't even notice poningru was in the channel
<nhaines> rww, elky, jyo, pleia2, and einfeldt: are any of you planning to be around for the meeting for the post-event report?
<nhaines> Also DonkeyHotei.
<nhaines> Also probably not poningru.
<DonkeyHotei> i won't still be at gandi.net but i intend to be on irc
<nhaines> Well, got all the swag counted out.
<nhaines> Also repacked into only two boxes.
<nhaines> pleia2: ping!
<rww> hihi
<rww> elky and I will be around for it
<nhaines> rww: yay!
<nhaines> Although I was pinging pleia2 for something else.  :)
<elky> yeah i really only put that item on the agenda so there was an item on the agenda
<nhaines> elky: it multiplied.
<elky> oh really
 * elky loads up a browser
<rww> there's a SCaLE item now too
<rww> also a blank line because reasons
<rww> (lol wiki stylesheet)
<elky> oh obv
<elky> philipballew: will you be around in an hour or so to give a rundown on what happened at your bug jam?
<philipballew> elky, I should be able to. I'm about to grab dinner but will try to be back on, but if not just text me if its like 705 and I am not on yet
<philipballew> 530-305-6497
<rww> "vivid recollections"
 * rww slaps nhaines around a bit with a large trout
<nhaines> rww: I'm proud of myself.
<elky> this is going to be a long tenure, isn't it
<rww> for you maybe
<nhaines> lol
<rww> nhaines is going to find it hilarious
<elky> "going to"?
<ianorlin> wait with the orange box my desktop another computer there would be a redicoulous amount of ram at the sale booth
<elky> sale?
<ianorlin> scale
<nhaines> elky: all available RAM must go!
<ianorlin> gah typo
<DonkeyHotei> we didn't end up actually leaving gandi.net till almost 6
<pleia2> event went will, will blog+post photos later, but need to spend some fancy dinner time with the husband this evening
<pleia2> s/will/well
<rww> attendee count?
<rww> we guessed 12 or so
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, did poningru make it?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> rww: yeah 12
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: no
 * pleia2 dinnertime
<nhaines> Meeting in 2 minutes.
<DonkeyHotei> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Feb  9 03:00:00 2015 UTC.  The chair is DonkeyHotei. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<DonkeyHotei> whoops
<nhaines> So go ahead and #chair me and we'll get this started.
<DonkeyHotei> #chair nhaines
<darthrobot> Current chairs: DonkeyHotei nhaines
<nhaines> #chair elky ianorlin
<darthrobot> Current chairs: DonkeyHotei elky ianorlin nhaines
<rww> o/
<nhaines> #unchair DonkeyHotei
<darthrobot> Current chairs: DonkeyHotei elky ianorlin nhaines
<nhaines> Thanks.  And speaking of, yes, it's time for another meeting.  :)
<elky> o/
<DonkeyHotei> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<DonkeyHotei> o/
<nhaines> Welcome all, to our last meeting before SCALE.  The agenda can be found online here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15February8
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15February8 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> And offline on the copy you printed out last week, which is now out of date, by the way.
<ianorlin> printed?
<nhaines> I would like to officially state that I would rather be watching Better Call Saul and I resent you all for making me wait.
<nhaines> Okay, so first up on the agenda.
<nhaines> #topic Bug Jam reports from San Diego and San Francisco
<DonkeyHotei> not sure philipballew is here
<nhaines> I guess there was some kind of Ubuntu Global Jam meeting in San Diego last week.  philipballew, would you care to share a few words?
<philipballew> Im not sure either DonkeyHotei
<philipballew> nhaines, I probably can sure
<philipballew> Me and Mikey met up and went over some bugs to that we have seen and we worked on testing a few of those and stuff like that. So yeah, it was pretty much the best meeting ever,
<nhaines> Did you report new bugs or triage existing ones?
<philipballew> hum,
<philipballew> I dont think we reported any so we must have triaged then.
<philipballew> Makes me sound like a Dr.
<nhaines> And was it just the two of you that made it or did you see any newcomers as well?
<philipballew> I think I should go by Dr Phil now
<philipballew> Just the two of us
<philipballew> You and I
<nhaines> Okay, well, thanks for that report.
<nhaines> Just an hour ago, the Ubuntu Global Jam in San Francisco at Ghandi wrapped up.
<nhaines> We have a few people who were there.  Who wants to tell us about it?
<elky> me i guess
<philipballew> yeah, I dont own a camera, but just picture us working in a starbucks and you get the idea
<elky> so over the course of the jam about 12 of us worked on finding bugs in the installer for xubuntu.
<elky> most if not all of us found something I believe, and quite a few bugs got raised
<DonkeyHotei> i ran a live session and not the installer
<nhaines> That's good to hear!  Was everyone working on Xubuntu?
<elky> (I found one as soon as i booted up the iso on my netbook; the installer didn't show on the screen. if it happens for you, just hit the space bar and it will start the install)
<elky> nope, there were lubuntu images for the PPC macs that showed up
<DonkeyHotei> i found 3 bugs, 2 of which i reported, and the other 1 pleia2 said was a known issue
<elky> there were 2 of those there somehow
<elky> anyone else want to chime in with what they did?
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2 brought one set of lubuntu-ppc discs, not expecting 2 machines to need them
<nhaines> If you continously swap them really fast I'm sure they work fine that way.
<DonkeyHotei> one of the ppc machines had a radeon and the other had nvidia
<ianorlin> did the raedon fail to install?
<nhaines> Sounds like perfect for range testing then.
<elky> I'm not sure what the ppc outcomes were
<DonkeyHotei> the radeon seemed to work great, but the live session was a no-go on nvidia
<nhaines> Sounds like really good news for the initial Xubuntu experience.  Fantastic work, everyone.
<nhaines> How was the food?
<elky> anyway, there was pizza, and cookies made by lyz and a big cheers to the Gandi.net folks for hosting us
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2's cookies were delicious but i don't think penguins are meant to be ubuntu-orange
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: obviously if they've been in the California sun and gotten a tan.
<nhaines> elky: were there any newcomers who hadn't done bug work before?
<elky> nhaines: i think donkey brought some newbies, and i think lyz's partimus colleague was new to it too
<nhaines> Fantastic.  Any last thoughts before we move on?
<DonkeyHotei> chris peeples arrived late and never did figure out what to do
<nhaines> Hopefully he was able to see what everyone was working on and was encouraged to join in again at the next event.
<elky> oh, there were photos too on lyz'z flickr. if someone can find that link...
<elky> she promised a blog post with photos so keep an eye out for that
<elky> i think we can move on though
<ianorlin> not uploaded yet
<nhaines> I was just checking her Flickr stream.
<elky> this is one from early in the jam https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/16475907882/
<darthrobot> Title: [Small but committed group here at the San Francisco #Ubuntu Jam :) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<nhaines> Looks good!  https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/16475907882/
<darthrobot> Title: [Small but committed group here at the San Francisco #Ubuntu Jam :) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<nhaines> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/16475907882/
<darthrobot> Title: [Small but committed group here at the San Francisco #Ubuntu Jam :) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<elky> haha
<nhaines> So we'll harass her to make a photo set later.  :)
<elky> she will
<nhaines> And just a reminder that with Ubuntu on her phone, she could have uploaded these photos directly to Flickr!
<nhaines> elky: thanks so much for your report.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Looking ahead to SCALE 13x
<nhaines> So SCALE's coming up pretty soon here.  In just under 2 weeks the fun begins.
<DonkeyHotei> she had ubuntu on a tablet, not a phone
<nhaines> I've been receiving packages from Canonical all week, and so far we've received everything but hardware.
<nhaines> Thanks to the Ubuntu community fund, we're going to have a lot of swag available: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhaines/images/events/2015/scale13x/swag.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [273506]
<nhaines> We have 375 Ubuntu desktop DVDs, Ubuntu polo shirts for each booth volunteer, a bunch of Ubuntu pictogram t-shirts to give away as prizes.
<nhaines> 90 lanyards, and 50 each of lapel pins, sticker sheets, and pens.
<rww> nice
<nhaines> And I'll use some of the money I received to buy bottled water for booth volunteers and candy for the booth, plus a couple bottles of hand sanitizer.
<nhaines> In addition, Canonical is planning to provide phones running Ubuntu.  I'm going to lean on my contacts this next week, but we'll probably end up with Nexus 4s running the same software as the retail devices.
<nhaines> In addition, System 76 is providing laptops to use as display systems.
<ianorlin> are we sure everything will fit?
<nhaines> I don't have the floorplan available as a linkable graphic, but we're in booth 85 which is one of two booths that are the first you encounter when you enter the smaller ballroom.
<nhaines> ianorlin: I'll draw up plans later this week, but we won't have too *little* hardware, and that's a good thing.
<nhaines> George Mulak also offered to provide a projector, so we will be able to run a slide show, phone demo reels, and so on.
<ianorlin> and I offered to bring a desktop with vms of flavors
<nhaines> And Jorge Castro is planning on bringing an Orange Box and being on hand to talk about Ubuntu Cloud, and hopefully Snappy Ubuntu Core.
<DonkeyHotei> i'd suggest 86_64ing the candy in favor of something healthier
<nhaines> I'm fairly certain the butterscotch mints we usually buy are almost entirely nutritionally null.
<DonkeyHotei> (like 86ing but more modern)
<nhaines> But I'll probably buy the candy a couple days before, so I'm open to suggestions.
<nhaines> I believe Lyz was going to send down some Ubuntu books for giveaways.
<nhaines> I'll follow up with her on that.
<nhaines> We have a large number of booth volunteers, and that means we may all just be able to enjoy the show!
<rww> what's the count so far?
<nhaines> I shot some video in January that I want to put up demonstrating the phone interface, so I hope to edit that and get it online toward the end of the week.
<nhaines> We have six booth volunteers, not counting myself.
 * ianorlin counts 5 not including nhaines on the wiki
<nhaines> Yes, one isn't listed on the wiki.
<ianorlin> ah ok
<DonkeyHotei> wiki needs updating then
<rww> nice
<nhaines> And of course, José Antonio Rey will be joining us as well, and I'm grateful for that.  :)
<nhaines> So it's looking good and I expect a smooth conference.
<nhaines> Ubucon is unafilliated but last I spoke with Richard Gaskin, everything sounded like it was going to be fantastic.  Assuming the booth's all set up on Thursday night, I'll be spending some time there on Friday morning!
<nhaines> Any questions or comments about SCALE?
<elky> sounds good so far
<DonkeyHotei> i am now 98% sure i won't be there
<nhaines> Great.  Thanks to everyone who's volunteered to work the booth.  It looks like we have guaranteed full coverage!
<nhaines> Okay, so that's all I have to say about that so far.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Does anyone have any other announcements or business they'd like to discuss before we wrap things up?
<DonkeyHotei> rww and elky even have matching accents, it's cute
<rww> I'd like to thank Gandi for hosting the QA jam today, it was awesome :)
<nhaines> Haha, good to know!
<ianorlin> isn't next meeting end of scale ?
<rww> Hers is Australian, mine is UK+CA.US which apparently = Australian
<elky> DonkeyHotei: that's awful clever of us
<nhaines> rww: I hear that Gandi was fantastic and super coooperative.
<elky> they were
<nhaines> ianorlin: unless someone else wants to chair the meeting, we usually do not hold a meeting the weekend of SCALE.
<elky> oh, did i do the wiki wrong
<ianorlin> I am not sure many would show up
<nhaines> elky: nope, we'll fix it.
<elky> k
<nhaines> Usually no one at SCALE makes it because everyone's tired and then two days later SCALE flu sets in.
<ianorlin> I might technically make it back in time but would be exhuasted
<ianorlin> and probably have lots of other things to do
<rww> do we have anything coming up shortly after scale to discuss?
<rww> if not, i vote for cancelling it
<nhaines> Nothing known.
<ianorlin> nothing on agenda
<nhaines> So yes, I propose we cancel it.
<ianorlin> +1
<nhaines> #vote Nonbinding consensus: Should post-SCALE meeting of February 22nd be cancelled?
<darthrobot> Please vote on: Nonbinding consensus: Should post-SCALE meeting of February 22nd be cancelled?
<darthrobot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<nhaines> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from nhaines
<elky> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from elky
<ianorlin> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from ianorlin
<rww> +1
<darthrobot> +1 received from rww
<DonkeyHotei> this vote is counter-intuitive
<DonkeyHotei> +1 for a negative?
<darthrobot> +1 for a negative? received from DonkeyHotei
<elky> so a week or a fortnight after the 22nd?
<nhaines> elky: fortnight.
<elky> yay
<nhaines> #endvote
<darthrobot> Voting ended on: Nonbinding consensus: Should post-SCALE meeting of February 22nd be cancelled?
<darthrobot> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<darthrobot> Motion carried
<nhaines> Okay, since there were no objections, we're going with traditions.
<nhaines> Anything major goes to the mailing list that weekend, and we'll have our next meeting as scheduled on March 8th.
<nhaines> I'm looking forward to SCALE, and meeting some of you there!
<nhaines> I'll post links to training material on the mailing list.
<nhaines> And I'm going to see if I can lean on Canonical and get that nifty Ubuntu phone instruction brochure artwork that was in the gift boxes at the bq event.
<nhaines> And with that, we're off.  Have a great week, everyone!  See some of you at SCALE!
<nhaines> #chair DonkeyHotei
<darthrobot> Current chairs: DonkeyHotei elky ianorlin nhaines
<ianorlin> #endmeeeting
<nhaines> Want to bring us out, DonkeyHotei?
<elky> lol
<DonkeyHotei> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Feb  9 03:47:49 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-02-09-03.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> Fantastic.
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: only 2 e's
<nhaines> And that's a good reminder too that any LoCo member can run the meeting if leadership isn't around.  It's happened before.  :)
<nhaines> Though luckily not without notice!
<ianorlin> nhaines did you leave me a voicemail last night
<nhaines> Nope!
<philipballew> pleia2, With all your intentional travel these days, do you have two passports? How do you manage to get say like a visa if you need to travel as well?
<DonkeyHotei> i suppose that would be more of an issue for unintentional travel
<pleia2> philipballew: it hasn't come up yet, I've only ever been to 3 countries that required Visas from US citizens and only one of them made me send off my passport (.au is just an online Visa, and the Oman gov't took care of mine directly with just a scanned copy of my passport since I'm speaking at their state university)
<philipballew> pleia2, thats good. Usually a visa only takes a week or two, but you can pay to make it shorter sometimes.
<philipballew> well the two times I have had to get one as well.
<pleia2> you can get a 2nd passport, I might when we go to Israel, but it only lasts for 2 years
<akk> Why would you get a 2nd passport?
<rww> akk: in the case of Israel, some countries refuse to issue visas or stamp passports if they have an Israeli stamp
<akk> ah
<akk> sigh
<pleia2> yeah, they can outright deny entry, and it can be dangerous
<philballew> I think Isreal doesn't stamp if you request it these days from what I hear.
<pleia2> this is true, but I want the stamp :)
<philballew> pleia2, ah yeah, have you been yet?
<pleia2> philballew: nope
<philballew> pleia2, Might be time to fix that. :)
<pleia2> never been to the middle east before, I'm changing that next week with a trip to Oman
<pleia2> planning on it, just need to find time+money
<pleia2> the former being the more difficult one these days :\
<philballew> pleia2, oh, well good luck on your upcoming trip.
<philballew> pleia2, you always seem really busy
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I am too busy, but no airplanes in March! (just one local conference)
<pleia2> after Oman, my next trip isn't until mid April
<philballew> i realized I have a few Spirit airlines expiring in March, so I am gonna try to go to Cabo for a few days.
<philballew> Also, never fly Spirit if you are not prepared for it.
<pleia2> no kidding
<pleia2> it's like the RyanAir of the US :)
<pleia2> I've not flown either, because no
<philballew> pleia2, yeah, my friend got a 90 USD round trip from Oakland to Chicago last month.
<philballew> you just cant bring more that a backpack
<philballew> but if I am only away a few days in Cabo, it will be fine
<pleia2> given the seat sizes, you can barely bring yourself :)
<philballew> I might make a new friend!
<pleia2> hehe
<philballew> they charge to use the bathroom.
<pleia2> I thought that was only a Ryanair proposal, I didn't know anyone had actually gone ahead with it
<nhaines> Sounds like a good reason to being a water bottle.
<pleia2> x_x
<philballew> Someone told me Spirit is doing it for some of their flights. maybe not their long international onee.
<philballew> They fly to Peru for instance.
<philballew> My flight will only be 2 hours so I can hold it.
<pleia2> I can't imagine
<pleia2> I tolerate long hauls on legacy carriers (usairways, united), but they're pretty awful in economy, not much better in business
<pleia2> Spirit is just... :(
<pleia2> I prefer Lufthansas to Europe and Singapore or New Zealand to Asia, they all <3
<philballew> Air New Zeland is really nice
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Lufthansa and Singapore are nice. <3
<pleia2> I'm flying Qatar Airways Business class to Oman (conference is paying)
<pleia2> it will be the best flight ever
<nhaines> Business class is a good start.
<philballew> That seems like one nice conference.
<nhaines> I always seem to fly ballast class.
<pleia2> Qatar is always in the top 5 of lists of "world's best airlines"
<elky> i miss airnz
<philballew> With southwest not flying international, I found a new way to fly out of the country and use my sw miles
<pleia2> you and your southwest
<philballew> It's not a bad airline. I like their lack of a class system on it, as well as they have the best customer service out of any airline in the US.
<philballew> also, for people who check bags, two free bag's
 * philballew does not like to check a bag
<pleia2> I almost always check a bag, contrary to most of my frequent flyer counterparts, but I have status with multiple alliances so I get free bags anyway
<pleia2> and I quite like seat assignments, if my connection sucks or there are delays, I don't get stuck in a middle seat
<philballew> yeah, seat assignments are done by your boarding group. The people who pay an extra 20 bucks per flight or something get priority boarding.
<philballew> People typically fly sw for the price
<pleia2> that's what I hear, but it's been a long time since I've seen a southwest flight be cheaper
<pleia2> virgin america is really the only carrier that's often cheaper (to the few cities they service)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-10
<pleia2> and they're lovely <3
<pleia2> but no alliance :(
<philballew> It seems odd that both those airlines would not join an alliance.
<philballew> but they are both different enough where I can see it.
<pleia2> virgin america doesn't even have an alliance with virgin atlantic, boggles the mind
<philballew> Now that is odd
<philballew> arnt they the same company or something?
<pleia2> technically not
<ianorlin> I haven't been on a plane
<pleia2> virgin atlantic is owned by folks in the UK, virgin america is owned stateside (foreign companies can't own US domestic carriers)
<philballew> ianorlin, I haven't been in a hot air balloon
<pleia2> I've never ridden a horse
<philballew> philballew, I did once at summer camp. It was actually pretty cool
<pleia2> identity crisis
<ianorlin> or bad tab complete
<pleia2> mine is funnier
<pleia2> :)
<philballew> pleia2, At least you do nt live near horses so that is your excuse.   I live a half mile from the ocean and I have not been to the ocean in five years.
<ianorlin> I am mostly the same way
<ianorlin> yay sea breeze
<pleia2> I don't live near horses *now* but I did grow up a few doors down from a horse bar that I'd visit often, just never rode any
<DonkeyHotei> pleia2: you don't? since when are there no horses in sf?
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: I'm sure there are some in San Francisco somewhere, but I live in the middle of downtown
<DonkeyHotei> i went to the golden gate park riding academy when it existed
<philballew> you could always go to the beach and ride a dolphin.
<pleia2> golden gate park is a half hour away :)
<DonkeyHotei> not if you take the 5
<pleia2> philballew: too cold!
<pleia2> DonkeyHotei: according to google maps, even taking the 5L is 39 minutes
<DonkeyHotei> the 5 was pretty fast in my day
<DonkeyHotei> there's a 5L now?
<pleia2> apparently!
<philballew> sf is like 7 miles by 7 miles.
<philballew> everything is close
<pleia2> there's a lot of traffic
<DonkeyHotei> philballew: slightly less
<philballew> oh, even better DonkeyHotei !
<DonkeyHotei> driving on fulton st was horrendously fast in my memories
<pleia2> taking the N metro line is 35 minutes, which is what I usually do when I go that direction
<DonkeyHotei> the N takes literally forever
<pleia2> the internet tells me it's faster than a bus these days
<DonkeyHotei> i wouldn't trust google maps with bay area transit
<philballew> San Diego is like 20 miles by 20 miles
<pleia2> or we just drive, in which case we drive south of the city on highways and come back up
<philballew> but we have more people
<pleia2> because driving through the city takes so long
<philballew> I hate driving in the city
<DonkeyHotei> apparently you haven't discovered pine street then
<pleia2> pine is ok on weekends, getting to it on weekdays from SOMA is pretty horrible
<DonkeyHotei> if you take pine st, you'll be in the richmond before you can get to daly city on 280
<pleia2> cue scary music when crossing market on a weekday
<DonkeyHotei> crossing market is pretty awful, fremont/front streets is the way i prefer
<blitz> you think any of that's bad you should see the traffic jam of people trying to get from main/beale/spear to harrison where the onramps are
<blitz> people always so angry and blocking intersections and trying to run me over as I walk home
<nhaines> blitz: if they block the intersection, just walk along their hood.
 * akk is so happy to be away from traffic jams ... but no fry's or halted here either
<blitz> I'd rather not get run over
<blitz> the worst is baseball season. I have to plan zip car grocery runs around home games
<blitz> good luck getting into safeway at 4th/king during a game :|
<DonkeyHotei> akk: nor is there fry's or halted in sf, which has *considerably* more tolerable traffic than sili valley
<ianorlin> There is a fry's in manhattan beach but that doesn't help people in bay area
<elky> there's a fry's in concord
<pleia2> and in Palo Alto (silicon valley)
<pleia2> oops, I was getting off my computer
<elky> and near fremont according to google maps
 * pleia2 detatch
<elky> lol bye
<elky> the concord one is only a few blocks from the transit center
<DonkeyHotei> i've heard the concord one is nice, but i've been mostly to the palo alto one since it's closest to sf
<DonkeyHotei> going there just won't be the same without eps
<elky> wednesday is going to be rather sombre i imagine. we're not going because i can't find any information about how good new mings is about catering to allergy, and also 2 sf visits in 4 days is a bit much
<elky> DonkeyHotei: you had a bug regarding a non-functional trackpad on your netbook yesterday yes?
<elky> if so, can you hit me with the bug#
<DonkeyHotei> 1419552
<elky> thanks
<elky> i just hit an issue on regular ubuntu that could be related. it's wonderfully inconsistent though, our favourite kind of bug
<DonkeyHotei> akk: nor is there fry's or halted in sf, which has *considerably* more tolerable traffic than sili valley
<akk> Wait, you're saying San Francisco has more tolerable traffic than sili valley?
<DonkeyHotei> much
<DonkeyHotei> i dread driving down to sj now
<akk> SF must have halved its population in the couple of years since I last drove there.
<DonkeyHotei> sf hasn't changed, sj has
<akk> It was bad but it was certainly not as bad as what I've seen in SF.
<DonkeyHotei> no longer the case
<akk> Well, unless it's gotten way worse in the one year since we left.
<DonkeyHotei> it has
<akk> In a single year?
<DonkeyHotei> or two
<nhaines> akk: the struggle is real.
<akk> It would have to be one -- I lived there until a year ago this week.
<DonkeyHotei> in the same amount of time, traffic in sf hasn't gotten heavier, just less friendly, but still much nicer than sacto
<akk> We left just before the new 880/280 interchange, so that part may well be a lot worse (yay traffic planners).
<DonkeyHotei> the 880/237 area is even worse
<akk> Yeah, that's been awful for a while. And anything touching 85.
<akk> We always took streets and avoided freeways around rush hour, which you'd have to do in SF too
<akk> though in SF, it's farther between exits if you unfortunately find yourself on a freeway when you shouldn't be.
<DonkeyHotei> in sf there aren't so many places to accidentally get on a freeway
<akk> We were usually driving up from the south bay, so you're on 101 and you have to guess when to get off or be stuck for 40 minutes crawling to the next exit.
<DonkeyHotei> as early as possible
<akk> I suspect maybe perception of which area is worse depends on how well you know the surface streets for freeway avoidance.
<akk> We admittedly never learned SF well, so it was a traffic nightmare, but a native might know the tricks.
<DonkeyHotei> having only one freeway that goes all the way through means everyone and their dog who doesn't know the surface streets sticks to it
<akk> Yep. Though both SF and the south bay have multiple freeways.
<DonkeyHotei> sf has only two
<akk> 101, 280 and 80, no?
<DonkeyHotei> 101 and 80 are effectively one
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-12
<DonkeyHotei> so i showed up at new ming's and everyone had already left
<pleia2> yeah, we left around 8:20, was only michael paoli and I
<DonkeyHotei> no one else showed up?
<pleia2> and they don't really love you lurking at the tables forever there
<pleia2> nope
<nhaines> pleia2: DonkeyHotei did.
<pleia2> I think we'll go back to Henry's Hunan next month :)
<pleia2> nhaines: touche
<DonkeyHotei> i got there after 8:45
<DonkeyHotei> i had decided to check out https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/LinuxDiscussion
<darthrobot> Title: [LinuxDiscussion - Noisebridge]
<nhaines> pleia2: you should be asleep!
 * pleia2 not good at "should"
<pleia2> and eep, nhaines offline
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-13
<elky> nhaines: calendars are confusing. can you just confirm that the next meeting we have is march 8th?
<elky> i'm doing the wiki stuff and literally replacing the month name because of how the days are lining up, it's spooking me
 * rww looks
<rww> elky: yes, it's the 8th
<elky> thx
<rww> it's because February has 28 days this year and 28 is a multiple of 7
<elky> yeah
<elky> just wanted someone else to ack before i made a fool of myself
<rww> you can fix the topic too :P
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: March 8th at 7:00pm PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<elky> behold, post-meeting wiki stuff done before the day of the next meeting
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-15
<pleia2> nhaines, ianorlin: btw, I'm going to be in-transit during our meeting on Sunday, so I won't be able to attend
<ianorlin> pleia2: thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-16
<nhaines> pleia2: we'll miss you.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-17
<nhaines> Are there any experts on Logstash around?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-20
<nhaines> ianorlin: since there's basically nothing on the agenda, I'm of a mind to just cancel this week's meeting, because I'm just sort of swamped.  Unless you want to oversee anything, in which case I'll send out the reminder email after all.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-21
<ianorlin> nhaines: sorry I have been swamped as well a pipe broke at home
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-13
<Dragon64> Good Afternoon from sunny San Jose!
<pleia2> hi there, Dragon64
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-16
<nhaines_> pleia2: If you grant me admin access to the LoCo mailing list after SCALE, I will help moderate it.  (Yes, I know "grant access" means "give password.")
* nhaines changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 19th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> nhaines: great, thank you :)
<pleia2> jose: 10 copies of the official ubuntu book are on their way to my home for ubucon/scale :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-17
<nhaines> 10 copies of my book, too, but I'm not sure quite what to do about it yet!
<nhaines> pleia2: I *did* catch your hint about the mailing list like a month ago when you mentioned it, but just never remembered to email about it, sorry. :)
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> nhaines: is the schedule for ubucon finalized? (I see it exsts)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-19
<jose> pleia2: I'll have to grab a copy myself!
<pleia2> sure :)
<velzy> hello all
<velzy> could really use some help, if anyone is aroud....i simply cannot get samba working for some reason
<velzy> have tried everything i can find online, but i'm stumped
<blitz> is the main support channel not being useful?
<velzy> nope
<velzy> everyone is directing me to the obvious instructions, but i'm well passed that
<blitz> how about the samba specific support channel
<blitz> ubuntu-samba
<velzy> oh!
<velzy> didnt see that exists
<blitz> bad joke :3
<velzy> thank you
<velzy> oh haha damn, i was so excited haha
<blitz> there might be a #samba though lol
<velzy> haha good point
<velzy> i'll investigate
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-12
<nhaines> Meeting coming up.  :)
<pleia2> oh goodie, an excuse not to unpack
<nhaines> :D
<dax> hi nhaines fancy seeing you here
<nhaines> Indeed, dax, what happenstance.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Feb 12 03:00:15 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the February 11th Ubuntu California meeting!
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18February11
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18February11 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Just a brief SCALE update planned tonight.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Other than SCALE, is any thing going on soon?  :)
<pleia2> nothing from me
<nhaines> Nothing from me either.
<nhaines> We'll have to start thinking about Ubuntu Hours again after SCALE.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> If anyone is interested in speaking at UbuCon, we would like to have a backup ready to go as we finalize our schedule.  More on that on the mailing list.
<nhaines> Anything else going on?
<nhaines> Oh, LibreOffice 6.0 and VLC 3.0 are available as snaps.
<nhaines> They install and run great, although VLC can't seem to figure out how to put video pixels on my screen.  Other than that it works great.
<dax> i managed to get my gnupg private key working again and am now trying to revoke it. so that's a matter of great historical importance *nod*
<nhaines> I am trying to figure out why I didn't revoke my old GPG key, so that's also a thing.
<nhaines> #topic SCALE 16x status update
<nhaines> I just got confirmation of our booth earlier today.  We'll be in booth 303 this year.  :)
<pleia2> cool
<nhaines> If you are interested in volunteering for the Ubuntu booth, we would love to have you!  No experience needed, just love Ubuntu.  But you absolutely must sign up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale16x  :)
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale16x - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> There's also a list of things there that would be helpful to have, so feel free to sign up, pick a slot on the schedule, and get a free full-access SCALE badge good for the entire week.
<nhaines> Richard and I are busy finalizing our schedule for UbuCon at SCALE, with more info at http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-scale/
<darthrobot> Title: [UbuCon at SCALE | UbuCon portal]
<nhaines> That's about it for now.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap up the meeting?
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> I made this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2018
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2018 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> we should fill it out
<nhaines> Oh right, that didn't make it onto my list last week.  But is going on my list for this week.
<dax> (elky and I will be at SCaLE, but will probably not be volunteering, we'll see)
<pleia2> great, thanks :)
<dax> (depending on schedule we might be able to help set up and tear down, I'll need to check with her about it)
<nhaines> Fortunately, it is not interfering with our plans for SCALE and in fact the conference pack should arrive tomorrow, which is impressive because I think I only ordered it on Friday.  :)
<pleia2> it'll be nice to see you both :) (even if we normally live close-ish, I am antisocial hermit when I'm in town)
<nhaines> dax: what significant others love most of all is when you simplify their lives by surprising them with concrete plans.
<nhaines> In any case, we'll have to hang out and catch up. :)
<pleia2> nhaines: when will we get to see the schedule? :D
<dax> yes, it should be quite the party. christel and (I suspect) one or two other staffers will be there too.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> schedule == ubucon
<pleia2> not booth
<nhaines> pleia2: as soon as we put it together, which will be this week.  Very, very soon.  :)  Also, if you could put your talk into the SCALE CFP system, SCALE is telling us no one did that yet.
<pleia2> sure
<nhaines> (We can schedule without it, but it makes things easier for SCALE.  Thanks, no rush.)
<nhaines> Probably Tuesday or Wednesday, it'll be up.
<nhaines> Okay, that's about it, I think.  Next meeting is February 25th, last one before SCALE!  No meeting during SCALE, so we'll have a month gap.  But come to SCALE and meet us there and have a real-life meeting!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Feb 12 03:13:40 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-02-12-03.00.moin.txt
<nhaines> pleia2: are you watching Star Trek Discovery?
<nhaines> Because I know nerdy things about it.
<pleia2> nhaines: no :\
<nhaines> When they do the "previously on" little 30 second recaps at the beginning of the episodes (because the show's serialized), they give a character the "Previously on Star Trek: Discovery" voiceover.
<pleia2> no UbuCon "Topic" to select http://princessleia.com/temp/Screenshot_2018-02-11_19-14-32.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [97216]
<nhaines> In one of the episodes, a regular Klingon character says it in Klingon, with a subtitle.  "Huvleng DISqovery luQay vorgh."
<nhaines> The Klingons have great (Klingon) accents when speaking English and don't anglicize any Klingon names.  The Federation characters tend not to, either.  It's been a great effect.
<nhaines> Anyway, I highly recommend it and also will now go watch the last episode which streamed today.
<pleia2> should I just submit the talk with no Topic?
<pleia2> yeah, we'll get to it, just been traveling and busy and move so much, didn't want to CBS All Access subscribe until we could actually watch something ;)
<pleia2> anyway, enjoy :)
<nhaines> If you have Amazon Prime, consider subscribing via Amazon Channels.  One of Amazon and CBS has years of streaming experience, and the other doesn't. :)
<nhaines> Go ahead and submit with no topic.  I'll fix it in post.
<pleia2> yeah, we did that for the HBO thing
<nhaines> It's a good show, though.  You don't really see what they're up to at first, but it's more than just production values.  Attention to detail is through the roof and all the details matter.  :)
<pleia2> nice
<lynorian> doh totlaly lost track of time
<nhaines> lynorian: next time!  :)
<nhaines> But yes, the amount of Google alarms I have set is... probably just right.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-13
<hangar18> does anybody have any experience with the program called QtQR? it's in the software center for Kubuntu (not sure if it's available in all software centers for all distros)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-17
<jacky> happy Sunday!
